# SLS - Q-Line Gold 650W Home Theater System



## santie321

just saw this system listed at Best Buy. apparently they are the sole distributors. reading over the specs i'm pretty impressed and so is the price right. does ANYONE have personal experience w/ this system or can point me to a review somewhere? any opinions?


thanks in advance..

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....cat93000050028


----------



## Bob Caruthers

santie,


I have the Q-Line Silver system and like it a lot.


Here is a review (hope the link works):

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/art...&page_number=1 


The Gold system has a bigger amp and a dvd player and is black.


hth, Bob


----------



## Dunn55

Since I allready own SLS speakers I am very familar with the incredible sound you get from their ribbon driver technolgy. I gave the Q Line Gold system to a friend of mine and he replaced the 5 surround sound speakers he already had which he paid $500 each for (5 x $500 = $2,500). The improvement in the sound of his system was unbelievable with the SLS speakers. This system is easliy worth twice the price it is selling for. I would highly recommend it. Besides, would Quincy Jones put his name on a product unless it was outstanding!!


----------



## Kal Rubinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dunn55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Besides, would Quincy Jones put his name on a product unless it was outstanding!!



Do you really believe that? Do you think he listens to one of these packaged $600 HT systems at his home?


Kal


----------



## SLSAdvocate

I haven't been around the forum in a long time so I had to re-register. My screen name says it all about what I think of this product. As a road warrior consultant I had to equip a small house I was renting in another town. I had occasion to see some info on this product prior to its release. My need coincided with the Best Buy intro date and I bought one at full retail the day after they put it out.


As a former dealer of semi-higher end HT gear, I never thought I'd see the day where I'd buy an HTIB. But my circumstances combined with this speaker technology intrigued me because it was a unique application of the ribbon driver technology to a lower cost speaker. Everything I had read suggested that there were some original and effective characteristics to their sound. I still like to listen to 2 channel music a lot and since I needed something compact and didn't want to spend too much, I took the leap of faith.


While the receiver and DVD player aren't anything really special, they are decently featured and perform pretty well. I think they are Phillips OEMs. The receiver comes with the omni-directional mic and I thought that was a nice touch not found in too many systems at this price. It worked quite well too as when I balanced the system using it, there was no doubt that the sweet spot was right where I placed the mic for the calibration.


The sub is good sized, weighs like 33 lbs. and stands 20" tall. The spec is 100 watts and it has a downfiring 8" cone on the bottom which is exposed. You have to be careful not to puncture it when you move the sub around. Has all the expected adjustments for phase etc. and sounds pretty good. Not at all "boomy" like a lot of low cost subs.


This is really about the 5 speakers though. When I was a dealer I always was looking for products that stretched the price/performance/value limits. Something that performed beyond expectation for its price range. I have to say that these things define that ideal. It is flat unbelieveable that you can get this kind of advance in an HT speaker package that "comes with" all the other pieces necessary to have a set up. I have spent well in excess of $10k on an HT before and I'm really just amazed with these things at this price.


Everybody has their tastes and preferences in sound. Mine are accuracy and separation. I like speakers that give me really clear transitions and accurate separation of each instrument, vocal and sound effect. The biggest weakness IMO in most lower end speakers is their mid to highrange separation is always off or waaayy off. They put too much of the mid into the tweeters or too much high range into the mid/woofer. IMO this is where you get the muddy vocals and accuracy compromises. They send the wrong ranges to the wrong response drivers (or just crappy drivers) and everything bleeds into other sounds.


Well, these little guys have defeated that problem. The improvement in clarity and separation in the mid and upper ranges is easily heard. Detail comes out of both music and soundtracks that just isn't there with other speakers any where near this price range. And accuracy? You hear clear and recognizable effects and instruments that aren't "right there" when played on other systems. It's really pretty amazing. Really jumps right out at you.


My out of town gig ended recently and I'm looking forward to doing some more comparisons with these guys on more familiar movies and music. But wow, color me impressed with the ability of these speakers; as part of a moderately priced HTIB??? I never would have believed it.


If you're in the market anywhere near this price, buy this HTIB just for the speakers alone. Well worth the $$ IMO. I'm looking forward to finding a dealer around here somewhere who displays some of their higher end HT speakers. I can tell you exactly what's going into my main room next upgrade...


----------



## sregis

i'm very excited about the sls. the logical question concerns the reciever & dvd player...getting these speakers seems a no-brainer, but what about the receiver & dvd player?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm very excited about the sls. the logical question concerns the reciever & dvd player...getting these speakers seems a no-brainer, but what about the receiver & dvd player?



The receiver is pretty full featured. I would compare it to anything Pioneer, Denon, Marantz in the $400-$600 range. Has everything you'd expect except for HDMI. It supports all the latest audio codecs: all the DTS's (Digital Surround, Extended Surround, Discrete 6.1, Matrix 6.1, Neo 6 surround, cinema and music, and DTS 96/24). All the Dolby Digitals: EX, Pro Logic II, IIx movie and music, virtual speaker, reference and wide and good old Pro Logic. It also does Dolby Headphone simulated surround. Has a Theater, Hall and Stadium setting with the usual result.


It supports a surround back/center for 6.1. It has upgraded binding posts which will support banana plugs and spades as well as bare wire. Has 6.1 channel analog audio in RCA jacks. 2 optical, 2 co-ax digital ins (all assignable), 1 optical out. Usual record out options, support for 3 s-video or composite connections. 2 component video in, 1 out. On screen display for most functions and plenty of setup options. Remote has macro capability and is universal and is programmable.


The DVD player is pretty standard. Single disc, progressive output, 1 optical, 1 co-ax, 1 component, 1 s-video, 1 composite video out, 1 pair analog audio out. Supports all the codecs. Plays DVD, CD, VCD, CD-R, CD-RW (with some caveats), supports MP3 and WMA. Shows JPEGs. Has normal pan and scan, letter box and wide for 16:9 TVs. Remote is simple or it can be controlled from the main receiver remote. I'd expect to pay $150-$200 for a player like this.


Even the speaker wire that comes with it is decent 16g compared to the 18 or 20 you usually get with cheaper HTIBs.


For components included with these speakers and compared to what I've seen in HTIBs from Sony and Panasonic, pretty good electronics...


----------



## sregis

i'm a noob- how does the lack of hdmi effect things?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm a noob- how does the lack of hdmi effect things?



HDMI/HDCP is the all digital combined audio video signal in a single cable which can reduce your interconnects from multiple wires to two, one from a DVD to the receiver and one from the receiver to your TV. There is some content that won't play maximum HD resolution except through the HDMI connection. If you want to upconvert SD DVD to HD signal you have to have this on the DVD player and on the HDTV. The cables are still very pricey and there is an error in some manufacturers implementation of the HDMI spec which has caused some problems. There is an update to the spec now and to get the best 1080p HD you need this connection. My TV has the input and one of my Sat boxes has the output. I just run the Sat box HDMI directly to the TV and change inputs when I want to use it. At some point HDMI to HDMI will be the preferred interconnect for all AV gear. Not a real big deal right now but 2-4 years from now it will probably be commonplace.


Edit - BTW HDMI/HDCP: High Definition Media Interface/High Definition Content Protection.


----------



## sregis

i guess then, all the more reason to go for the *silver*, and supplement w/ a dvd player/recorder w/ hdmi. wish sds offered more variation- like selling the speakers separately or offering the silver package in black. how hard could that be?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i guess then, all the more reason to go for the *silver*, and supplement w/ a dvd player/recorder w/ hdmi. wish sds offered more variation- like selling the speakers separately or offering the silver package in black. how hard could that be?



Double check, but I don't think the Silver is the same receiver and I don't think it comes with the setup mic.


If you can't get the Silver discounted from its regular price, the Gold at $100 more is worth it. I actually already had a DVD when I got the Gold.


I think SLS will offer more variation in the future. I think they are just trying to make inroads in the home market right now. They have been in the commercial speaker market (speakers in hall venues, churches and movie theaters) for many years. Only in the past few years have they ported the ribbon technology into home class systems. They also own a digital amplifier technology which is very interesting too. They are releasing noise cancelling headphones and earbuds later this year also based on this speaker technology. I have no doubt they will release a Q Line Platinum at some point too.


If you really want the speakers alone, go to their website or call them. You might be able to get the speakers only.


I think this stuff is great. Best advance since DTS audio and High Def video IMO.


----------



## sregis

doesn't appear that they're eager to sell their products in pieces, based on an exchange i just had w/ a sales guy. no s-video is a worry as well....pretty standard stuff!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> doesn't appear that they're eager to sell their products in pieces, based on an exchange i just had w/ a sales guy. no s-video is a worry as well....pretty standard stuff!



No S-Video on what? The Gold has S-Video. Are you saying the Silver doesn't?


----------



## sregis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No S-Video on what? The Gold has S-Video. Are you saying the Silver doesn't?



had just read that the silver didn't. the gold appears pretty perfect, but i'd probably trade out for a dvd player-recorder w/ hdmi.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> had just read that the silver didn't. the gold appears pretty perfect, but i'd probably trade out for a dvd player-recorder w/ hdmi.



Understandable on the HDMI. I don't have time to look it up, but I would be very surprised if the Silver had no S-Video. You might check again...


----------



## tlsunshinein1

he's right the silver does not have s-video. Because of that I seem to be having trouble setting mine up. I got it for Father's day and want to get it set up but I have all these components: TIVO, HDTV and disc DVD. I can get the DVD to sound right but the TIVO & HDTV dont seem to sound right. Can anyone explain how to run all the wires so I can tell if I got them right.


----------



## Bob Caruthers

tlsunshine1,


The Q-Silver Receiver is a rebranded Sherwood RD-6105 Receiver.


I have connected my Dish Receiver to the Q-Silver Receiver using the Optical Audio jack.


My Pioneer DVR-640H is connected to the Q-Silver Receiver using one to the two Coax Audio jacks.


These two are the only things connected to the Q-Silver Receiver other than the speakers which sound great.


hth, Bob


----------



## sregis

checked this unit out at bestbuy this eve, and thought the sound much better than a polk 5.1 i recently heard. warning tho- it's 100lbs, and comes in a very big box. doubtful it'd fit in my sedan, and bestbuy won't mail it. incidentally, spoke w/ a nice guy at sls today, asking if he foresaw them selling the speakers separately, and he thought that was a good possibility in the near future...also upgrades like hdmi w/ the dvd. seems they're also working out deals w/ dealers other than bb and walmart.


----------



## FatFrog

I just bought a Epson projector and I want to get an SLS gold speaker system, but I am worried about needing to put speakers near the screen and run cables 14 feet back to the reciever at the other end of the room (where the projector will be located). Do any of you know if it will sound OK if I just have all of my speakers and the sub towards the back of the room (behind me as I watch the screen)? Thanks


----------



## sregis

the q-gold is now freakin $495...glad i've waited!


----------



## Hoss27

I just picked up a q-gold last week for 450 with a rebate. I will be taking it back today or tomorrow. Not sure if I am going to exchange it yet or just work on getting seperates.


----------



## sregis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hoss27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up a q-gold last week for 450 with a rebate. I will be taking it back today or tomorrow. Not sure if I am going to exchange it yet or just work on getting seperates.




wait- why are you returning it? and noticing that the price is now 450!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> The Q-Silver Receiver is a rebranded Sherwood RD-6105 Receiver.



If this is true then its an upgraded 6105. The Sherwood version doesn't have component video ins/outs.

http://sherwoodusa.com/prod_rd6105.html 
http://sherwoodusa.com/prod_hts6500.html


----------



## Hoss27

I am returning it because of a few things. Biggest reason is the receiver seems to screw up the satellite signal to the TV. Kind of strange because it only screws with the picture from the satellite box. To make sure it was the receiver I hooked the box up straight to the TV and all was well, run the signal through the receiver and out the components to the TV and it gets screwed up again. Then the center channel speaker is screwed up. When you put a DTS movie in, that particular speaker will sometimes pop or crack and all of a sudden get crystal clear. Then after a while it will get muddy and eventually pop or crack again and clear up. I thought it might just be the receiver so I switched places with one of the other speakers and the problem moved with the speaker.


As to why I am thinking of going seperates instead of giving this system another shot? I don't know if it's the speakers or the receiver but I am not all that impressed with the overall sound quality. The sub lacks punch when it comes to music, and is barely adequate for movies IMHO. The highs seem to be non-existant but I'm not sure if that is due to the ribbon driver technology that doesn't create any of its own noise, or if something is wrong with the system itself. Considering the other problems so far, I am hoping I just got a bad box. What does come out of the speakers is very clear and sounds good though, which is why I am still considering giving it another shot.


----------



## sregis

hoss- i'm assuming you've spoken w/ people at sls?


----------



## Bob Caruthers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If this is true then its an upgraded 6105. The Sherwood version doesn't have component video ins/outs.
> 
> http://sherwoodusa.com/prod_rd6105.html
> http://sherwoodusa.com/prod_hts6500.html




afrogt,


The Q-Line Silver receiver that I have is identical to the Sherwood 6105 (except for the color of course).


Bob


----------



## Hoss27

sregis,

What's there to talk to them about? I just figured I bought it at BB, I should take it back to BB. I was on the edge of exchanging it when the fiance said she was not impressed at all with the bass and she was more impressed with her cousins OLD (as in 10 or more years) Kenwood that sounded like absolute crap. I mean you could barely understand what people were saying through that thing. Personally I think she forgot how bad his sounded to try and make that comparison. LOL That being said I still find SLS very interesting and hope they manage to get things going. I'll be waiting for them to market the speakers seperately because they truly did sound very good, bare in mind I am no audiophile but the detail that came out of the speakers was amazing to me. It's just the highs weren't something I would call "brilliant" or "bright." Like I said though, I'm not sure if that was a function of the reciever, the speakers, or if that is how they are supposed to sound.


Anyhow with me not being convinced beyond a reasonable doubt that the problems would be solved with an exchange, and her input, we have decided to go with the Onkyo HT-S780 for 319 shipped and the Oppo 971 for 199.99 shipped. This will provide us with upscaling for our LCD and a 10" sub instead of the downfiring 8" in the SLS system, with all the same decoding features.


We haven't ordered this setup yet though so if you have some ideas of possible things I might have done wrong in the setup of the SLS, feel free. I would note the sub was set to -12 from the factory, I turned it up to 0 and +5 which made quite a bit of difference. However it still lacked the punch. I just don't think an 8 is going to cut it for the size room we have.


----------



## sregis

i guess it was the "popping & cracking", etc that caught my attention...p'haps a hookup/cable issue. new equipment typically doesn't perform like that. figured the sls peep would know their stuff the best.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> The Q-Line Silver receiver that I have is identical to the Sherwood 6105 (except for the color of course).



Okay, I was looking at the *Gold* on the Best Buy website.


I have a Sherwood Newcastle receiver from at least 5 years ago and I had trouble running video thru it also. Caused interference on the TV. Its now relagated to the guest room mainly used for CD listening. Great sounding unit though. Not user friendly but looks good and sounds good. Oh well.


----------



## Hoss27

If it was just the popping I would have definitely worked with it. Funny thing is it ONLY happened when playing a DTS film, and it moved with the speaker. Maybe the crossover inside? I dunno. I have to say though I have checked out several other HTiB setups and NONE of the speakers compare to the apparent build quality of the SLS system. I don't think I found a setup that didn't have paper cones, but the SLS has Kevlar. The SLS weigh 6.1lbs a piece with nice sturdy build, others are strictly MDF veneer that look acceptable until you bump them into something, or they are small satellites that look like computer speakers. No matter how loud I cranked it there was no noticeable distortion out of the speakers, the sub was a different matter altogether. I didn't play them very loud for very long though, I do live in an apartment after all. The only complaint I really had about the speakers themselves was the stands. It would be nice if they had some way of clipping in or offered some sort of taller stand.


For those wondering it seems the Q-Gold reciever is a Sherwood USA RD-8601 any experiences?


----------



## sregis

i was wondering myself if one could use standard stands for those sls speaks...or perhaps wall-mount them.


----------



## Hoss27

They have slots for the provided stands on all four sides so you can mount them horizontally or vertically as well as key holes so you can mount them to a wall. At 6 lbs I would suggest finding a stud to bolt them to.







I imagine you could use a universal wall mount but not 100% sure.


----------



## rvaidyan

Any idea what DVD player comes with the Q-Gold package? Is it also a Sherwood?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hoss27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They have slots for the provided stands on all four sides so you can mount them horizontally or vertically as well as key holes so you can mount them to a wall. At 6 lbs I would suggest finding a stud to bolt them to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you could use a universal wall mount but not 100% sure.



Hoss -


I haven't been on the board for a while and I'm very surprised at your earlier comments. You must have had a setup problem to get the symptoms you describe. I'll assume that your DTS source was connected via digital but there is a common problem that occurs when a DTS signal is selected on the DVD and the connection from the DVD to the receiver is analog. Maybe you connected the DVD both analog and digital and it was sending the DTS through the analog by default? You have to set the receiver to "auto" if you want it to sense the digital vs. analog signal. It's best to only use a digital connection from the DVD to the receiver.


As for the sub, did you run through the balancing/speaker levels routine using the supplied microphone? I set the sub at +/- 50% gain and then ran the speaker balancing. It sounded fine. This could be a musical taste issue as a lot of people like very heavy bass in their sound whereas I'd rather hear balanced, as the producer intended bass. Room placement can have a huge effect on sub performance as well.


I don't know about the video processing issue you describe but you can run it directly to the TV. I have had setups that way several times.


Sorry it didn't work out for you but it sounds like you have been listening to some other equipment that may not have been as good. If you are looking for "bright" sounding high end, that is actually one of the problems the SLS ribbon drivers address. Most lower cost speakers are extremely and overly bright at the high end; to the point of borderline distortion. Again, it could be a musical taste thing also. I prefer accurate and balanced not overly "bright." Maybe you are used to bright sounding speakers and the corrected sound struck you as different?


To all others as well, I'll try to keep up with this thread and the other SLS threads and answer questions whenever I can.


P.S. I have the SLS Gold speakers on stands that place them at ear level when seated and on an even plane with the center channel. The surrounds are placed on the same stands so all 5 are at the same height. I did keep the included (quite heavy duty) stands on them as well because by design, those stands isolate the speakers from wherever they are set.


-SLSA


Edit: Note, since I have been asked twice now, no, I do not work for SLS. I have no affiliation with them. I own a small amount of their stock, (which is what led me to buy the Gold in the first place), but not enough to make posting inflated or misleading info worth it...


----------



## swamdog

Anyone else have any thoughts on this system? I'm looking to buy this weekend and was considering the Denon S101 also. My Sammy is black and I'd like to keep the theme going, that and the fact that the 101 is $150 more leads me here. I'll get a dedicated audio system once I get a house. In the meantime I need a system to get me by till then. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sregis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swamdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts on this system? I'm looking to buy this weekend and was considering the Denon S101 also. My Sammy is black and I'd like to keep the theme going, that and the fact that the 101 is $150 more leads me here. I'll get a dedicated audio system once I get a house. In the meantime I need a system to get me by till then. Any help would be appreciated.



just purchased yesterday for a friday delivery; can't say much yet.


----------



## swamdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just purchased yesterday for a friday delivery; can't say much yet.



I'd be interested in your opinion once you set it up. I have a 10% off card good Fri-Sun. at BB. I plan on buying this weekend as $50 is $50. If you have time to post your initial impressions, I'd appreciate that. I really want to keep the black theme going in my LR, and so far, the SLS Gold is the only HTIB that's trippin my trigger.


----------



## sregis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swamdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in your opinion once you set it up. I have a 10% off card good Fri-Sun. at BB. I plan on buying this weekend as $50 is $50. If you have time to post your initial impressions, I'd appreciate that. I really want to keep the black theme going in my LR, and so far, the SLS Gold is the only HTIB that's trippin my trigger.



unfortunately, i won't have it set up till early next week. i too wanted the black color, and speakers a cut or 2 above the rest.


----------



## Hoss27

SLSA,


Let's see if we can figure this out. I don't think it was an analog problem with the DTS. The only cables even coming out of the DVD were a set of components that went directly to the TV, and a fiber optic cable. It was a cheap one though, $15 phillips at wally world, maybe that made a difference? Although it never screwed up playing cd's, regular dolby digital, or anything else. I am thinking, although I am far from any sort of expert, that somehow DTS is maybe more demanding on the speakers/crossovers?? None the less, like I stated earlier, the problem moved with the speaker. I moved the "center" channel to the FR output and the FR speaker to the center output, specifically to see if it was the signal or the speaker, and the problem stayed with the speaker and moved to the FR position. If that was the only problem I would have just gotten a new speaker. I did use the supplied mic to set up the surround. There was no problem there except for my limitations on speaker placement. Which obviously isn't SLS's fault.










As for what I have been listening too. I have to be honest. I don't listen to much except movies. I listen to the radio in the car, and own maybe a dozen cd's I have collected over the last decade or so. I've bought more I just have no idea where they are, if that tells you anything about my listening habits. I am definitely not one to look to for musical advice. I did note however that the SLS speakers were much more detailed than any other speaker that I listened to for any extended period of time. For a lot of sounds they made it feel like you were in the room with the instrument. The acoustic guitar for example, you could hear every string being played, reminding me of an old friend that played. The experience made it feel like he was there in the room with me. The air coming out of the sax instead of just a note made it feel like I was next to the player. This is what I mean by detail, not sure if it is the audiophiles definition or not.


The brightness, or lack thereof, was a strange jump for me. As I stated before though, I didn't know if this was supposed to be this way or if the receiver may have had other problems leaving out the higher ranges. Although I never could identify anything "natural" missing. Best way I could describe it is it *seemed* when I listened to music the highest cymbols *sp??* were missing. Yet in movies like "The Musketeer" you could clearly hear the swords dragging along each other up to the highest pitches as if you were there.


The main reason I took it back was ultimately because of the receiver, not the speakers, which I don't feel is really SLS's fault. Except maybe they could pair a great set of speakers with a better receiver. The video problems were very annoying. Maybe it had something to do with converting the satellite signal from s-video to component? The sub was lacking what I call punch, I could hear the bass but I couldn't feel it. But what do you expect from an 8? I don't like bloated bass or anything, but I do like to feel a little at volume.


In the end I was left with mixed feelings. I am anxiously looking forward to the next version, maybe drop the DVD player, rebadge a better quality receiver and a little bigger sub? I would definitely give it another go at the same price I paid. Maybe rebadge the Oppo, bring the price up a little and call it the platinum. I would pay an extra 100-150 for it then.


For the record I don't think I am going to go with the Onkyo either.


----------



## Hoss27

I should note the problem with the speaker popping was not as prevalent when I upgraded to 16g copper wire from the 18g aluminum wire.


----------



## swamdog

Screw it...I just ordered a Q-line Gold from BB. It's ready for pickup, but I have grass to cut first. I'll pick it up later and set it up tonight. I hope I didn't make a mistake with this system.


----------



## sregis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swamdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Screw it...I just ordered a Q-line Gold from BB. It's ready for pickup, but I have grass to cut first. I'll pick it up later and set it up tonight. I hope I didn't make a mistake with this system.



sometimes you just have to say: *wtf?* mine's in the mail. hope u have help moving that- it's in a huge box, and weighs 130 lbs!


----------



## Hoss27

swamdog,

If you feel it was a mistake the only thing you will have lost is some time. After all BB does have a good return policy.







Had mine for a week and they didn't give any crap about bringing it back.


The box is pretty big, the equipment is efficiently and well packed. I needed a dolly to get mine upstairs and into the apt.


----------



## swamdog

Yeah...I've seen the box and I live on the 3rd floor. I'll get someone to help carry this puppy up the stairs. If I can't find anyone, I'll do the unpack in the back of my GTI and carry it up piece by piece.


----------



## swamdog

I had to opt for the latter and I'm wore out. If the weight of the system has any bearing on the sound, I'll be happy. I'm pretty tired so I'll post my opinion of the system in a day or two. Thanks for all the info regarding the SLS Q-Line Gold.


----------



## sregis

thing's a monster! look forward to any commentary.


----------



## silverserver

I just finished hooking my Q-Line Gold up yesterday, and I must say I love it! The sound from these speakers is so pure. Even at very loud volume levels, there isn't the faintest bit of hiss or distortion. I was worried about the sub being too small for deep bass, but after watching the opening scene from Star Wars Episode III, my fears are alleviated. My wife called me a nerd when she saw my look of total joy when the THX logo erupted. Now I just need to find a way to make the OSD display on all inputs. I'm awaiting cables from monoprice that should help me out there. I'm very satisfied with my purchase.


I tested many HTiBs in various stores, and what this setup may lack in features (HDMI, DVD upconversion) it more than makes up for in sound quality. Sure, I could have spent twice to four times what I paid for this setup to try to piece together a system with those missing features, but for the money, I don't think you can go wrong with this system. By trying to save a few hundred bucks on a Yamaha or Onkyo, which btw were on my short list, you will get what you pay for. Of course higher-end Yamaha, Denon, and Onkyo receivers are great, but I didn't want to pay $1000 for just the receiver and then have to pay big bucks for each speaker. For a budget that is $500 or less for a home theater sound system, I haven't heard anything that comes close to SLS.


Hoss27, you obviously got a defective system. I would definitely recommend exchanging it and trying another. Good luck whichever way you go.


----------



## Hoss27

Silverserver,

Mine was defective, only reason I returned it instead of exchanged it is that I wasn't sure there would be enough improvement to make me happy. What's funny is I went to BB last night to play with the Insignia speakers everybody is raving about and stopped to play with the SLS on display. Even sitting in the middle of BB with all the noise the speakers sounded much better than the ones I got. The sub seemed louder, but it was also blown so I ended up turning that down/off to listen to the speakers by themselves. They shined much more than the set I had, making me wonder if I just hadn't broken them in AND/OR the receiver was REALLY screwed up in my box.


----------



## Kipa

"...The System, which is available at Best Buy for $799, was dubbed 'the latest advancement in sound since the stereo,' by Mr. Jones..."


Me personally? I would be very leary of something that debuted 3 months ago for $799 and is now selling for $549 at Best Buy of all places (not known for their prices). Also, the quote from Q. Jones would make me run away as well.

http://www.slsloudspeakers.com/content/view/203/89 


Kipa


----------



## silverserver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally? I would be very leary of something that debuted 3 months ago for $799 and is now selling for $549 at Best Buy of all places (not known for their prices).
> 
> 
> Kipa



The price drop is probably due to not many of these systems selling because of lack of brand recognition. That will soon change though. I applaud companies like SLS and Westinghouse Digital that can release a product which can compete with the big name brands for usually half the price. Samsung, Sony, Yamaha, and Onkyo to name a few have similar offerings for usually twice the price, but half the performance/features. So many people have the need to see that well-known brand name on their electronics, even if the product sells for twice what it is worth. Usually what happens though is once a company is well established, they start trimming features and quality in the name of shaving off the bottom line. Onkyo comes to mind lately.


Anyway, watched V for Vendetta last night (great movie, btw) and I am super impressed by this system. Dialog, explosions, gunshots, everything sounded phenomenal. I just hope the neighbors have thick, well insulated walls!


----------



## drifterxny

Could anyone tell me if there are any compatible reasonably priced speaker stands for these speakers? Wall mounting isn't an option in my apartment. Would really appreciate it if anyone can recommend some stand sets.


Thanks,


----------



## sregis

i'd be interested in any suggestions on stands as well. just starting to put mine together...if i can figure out what cables to use! the sls people have been helpful in the past...i'll run the stand question by them.


----------



## Bob Caruthers

>>>if i can figure out what cables to use!


----------



## sregis

bob- i mean the components and coaxial digital audio cables. i'm of a generation of: _wind + and - speaker wire around posts and plug the freaking thing in_. it's beyond me how the industry expects anyone w/out an electrical engineering degree to put this ****e together.


----------



## Bob Caruthers

sregis,


I know exacty what you are talking about!


If this helps, the only things I have coming into my SLS receiver are an Optical Audio cable from the DISH receiver and a Coax Audio cable from my Pioneer DVR-640H.


Good luck,


Bob


----------



## sregis

bob- working w/ a guy at sls who's getting me going w/ 3 component and two coax digital audio cables. i'm at somewhat of a loss as to how and why, but i'm just following directions. this is the thing- until one can somehow get up to speed, you're totally at their mercy. i suppose one can simplify w/ a single HTIB system (sorry peep, the sound simply sucks). not at all knocking sls, but this transitional experience from stereo to surround has been highly frustrating and often humiliating.


----------



## RojasTKD

I was looking at one of these at BB just hours ago. The one thing that I didn't like was I it didnt seem to have a DVi or HDMI output for my display for the DVD player.


Oh, well maybe it will soon come. Then again I didnt get a real good look, nayby it is there.


----------



## swamdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bob- working w/ a guy at sls who's getting me going w/ 3 component and two coax digital audio cables. i'm at somewhat of a loss as to how and why, but i'm just following directions. this is the thing- until one can somehow get up to speed, you're totally at their mercy. i suppose one can simplify w/ a single HTIB system (sorry peep, the sound simply sucks). not at all knocking sls, but this transitional experience from stereo to surround has been highly frustrating and often humiliating.



I struggled with mine for a few days, now I have a super clean setup. I have a Motorola HD cable box and 2 HDMI inputs on my Sammy. I bought a DVI to HDMI cable and connected it from the cable box to the TV. I bought 2 optical cables and connected one from the cable box to optical 1 on the SLS receiver, the other went from the DVD player to the optical 2 on the receiver. Those are the only cables I have coming off the receiver. I finished it of with a set of component cables from the DVD player to the TV. I have this huge pile of cables that I no longer need and I'm diggin that. Good luck.


----------



## sregis

guy @ sls e-mailed me suggesting i use 2 dig audio coax's...i understand one between the dvd and receiver, but where would the other go between??


----------



## swamdog

If your talking optical cables, from the cable box to the receiver. If your setup is anything like mine, follow the above instructions. You have to switch between audio and video as well as digital inputs via the receiver. I hope you get it figured out as this system is badass.


----------



## sregis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swamdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your talking optical cables, from the cable box to the receiver. If your setup is anything like mine, follow the above instructions. You have to switch between audio and video as well as digital inputs via the receiver. I hope you get it figured out as this system is badass.



no, he wanted me to buy 2 digital AUDIO coax cables...also, i'm not seeing any coax capability on my cable box...


----------



## ProjectEF

I recommended this system to a friend as a htib solution. I am familiar with SLS's commercial grade, home speakers and sound quality so it was a no brainer. He bought it from BB this past sunday, and that afternoon I hooked it up for him. I knew the system would sound good, but I had no idea it was going to sound this good! It looks like SLS didn't cheap out this system because of mass production. As with any speaker, placement is key so measure, install, and test. The mic does an excellent job of calibrating once this has been done (follow the tripod advice if possible). I set the feature rich receivers cut off to 70hz, and for reference we watched a few movies with well mixed DD/DTS tracks (I,Robot, House of Flying Daggers, Behind Enemy Lines, U-571, Batman Begins, etc.). For an 8" 100 watt subwoofer, it handled all of the movies quite well. The audio separation and clarity from the mains and sats was outstanding, and the dual 4" woven woofers could actually go pretty low on their own (all things considering). But what had me almost dumbfounded was when I decided to play a few audio CD's by Vanessa Mae. I could practically see her hitting each individual string on her violin, and place the other orchestra members locations . This surely is not a typical $500 htib (with ribbon drivers too). Oh and by the way, Quincy Jones used SLS speakers in his studios well before they decided to partner (not the Q-Line obviously), so it's very believable that he would help develope this system. I think I was more happy than my friend was after playing with this thing. So..now I'm also going to have to recommend this system to friends over every other htib that Best Buy/CC sells (even the denon). So (general public) don't write off this system because you or employees have not heard of the company prior. This is one of the biggest bargains in brick and mortar htib.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no, he wanted me to buy 2 digital AUDIO coax cables...also, i'm not seeing any coax capability on my cable box...



Does your cable box have optical audio out?


----------



## swamdog

Hey SLSA...Any possibility of posting a pic or link to the speaker stands you are using? I haven't found any that fit the speakers very well. I may just wall mount mine as I need to get my LR back in order soon.


----------



## SLSAdvocate









[/IMG]


----------



## b4z

Apparently they no longer sell the silver line series and

neither offers a HDMI for the dvd player.

I have some friends who have told this system about and they do not want black speakers in theirroom.


----------



## Bob Caruthers

b4z,


The Q-Line Silver is still available:

http://www.buysls.com/catalog/products_new.php 


The price seems to have gone up a bit, though.


I'm not sure if it is available anywhere else other than buysls.


Bob


----------



## drifterxny

Just set mine up last night, took about 30 mins. Didn't get a chance to test out dvds yet, but did try about every genre of music cds out there. The speaker set is awesome. Such crisp and clear sounds without any distortion (too late at night to blast it all the way up though).

The only negative from this package is the dvd player since it doesn't have hdmi, but that's not a big deal since decent upconverting players are so cheap nowadays.


Slsadvocate, do those stands lock into the speakers or you simply placed the speakers on top? I'm afraid of accidentally knocking the speakers over or a tug at the wires. Appreciate any advice you might have on a set of 4 stands.


----------



## SLSAdvocate

They are just sitting on top right now and could be easily knocked over/off. The set up is temporary as I am moving soon. I could attach them but won't go through the trouble for now. I'm not sure how I'll use them at the new place. I may mount them. The SLS speakers don't fit perfectly but it's the right height and I had the stands around so I used them. They look ok...


The stands are actually old Premier T70 model stands marketed by Paradigm and apparently still available. I used to carry them in my store, back in the day...

http://www.paradigm.com/Website/News...Downloads.html


----------



## sregis

couple q-gold questions:


is it best to keep the receiver on standby?


can one control the subwoofer w/ the remote?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> couple q-gold questions:
> 
> 
> is it best to keep the receiver on standby?
> 
> 
> can one control the subwoofer w/ the remote?



1. Yes.


2. Yes. Sort of. Not the subwoofer itself, but the levels coming from the receiver to the sub. You can raise or lower the sub level as driven by the receiver, from the remote. When the receiver is running and the remote in audio control mode, you press the small round button located toward top center "ChSel." It says "T/V" on the button itself. Immediately to the left are Ch/Level Up-Dn buttons. When you press the CHSel the display will show "User 0." Continue pressing the ChSel and it cycles through all the active speaker channels depending on which mode you are in. If you are Stereo, there are 3 (L,R, Sub), in digital or DSP modes there are 5 (L, C, R, SR, SL, Sub). Stop on the channel you want to change. Use the adjacent CH/Level buttons to raise and lower the selected channel level.


----------



## sregis

thanks sls. also re the sub woof, i notice as long as the receiver's on "standby", the sub light stays on. other than continually, manually, turning it off, is there a way to get that off? or even better, 86 the blue all together?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks sls. also re the sub woof, i notice as long as the receiver's on "standby", the sub light stays on. other than continually, manually, turning it off, is there a way to get that off? or even better, 86 the blue all together?



The blue light is lit at a lower brightness when the sub is on standby regardless of the state of the receiver. It gets brighter when the sub is active. I know of no way to get rid of it completely but you can plug the sub into the switched outlet on the receiver and it would be off when the receiver is on standby or off.


----------



## Hoss27

Mine had an "auto" setting on the back that turned it off automatically when there was no music going through the sub.


----------



## sregis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hoss27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine had an "auto" setting on the back that turned it off automatically when there was no music going through the sub.



tried that. as long as there's power to the amp, that freakin light's on.


----------



## sregis

on another point, might someone suggest a good, simple, universal that could operate my tv and q-gold setup?


----------



## FlyGTI

sregis,


I'm not sure if it'll work, but I'd guess that it will...have you tried the Harmony 659? If not, I'd at least give it a shot. (A certain big box store with a big yellow tag in its logo) has some coupons out there that might knock the price down a notch or two, and I'd guess that it'll do the trick once you've programmed it. Just a little advice from the peanut gallery.


Now...could one of you Q-Line owners be a friend and snap a picture or two of the BACK of the speakers and post 'em up, or send them to me? rroossinck at googlemail (abbreviate it...you know what I mean).


I'm about 90% there on convincing the wifey dearest that this is the way to go...just need to find a way to put these things on the stands that we've already got.


Cross your fingers, kids, the Sony Dream DAV-C770 may be history yet, and the HP PL-4260N might actually get a system that'll make it happy(er)!


----------



## Bob Caruthers

sregis,


This remote works well for me:

http://www.remotecentral.com/mx500/index.html 


Others may have recommendations as well.


hth, Bob


----------



## hardballpete

Anybody just buy this HTIB set just for the speakers alone?


Would like to use it with the receiver and dvd player I already own. Am I crazy? Are the speakers alone worth the $500 price tag?


Any feedback?


Thanks, Pete


----------



## FlyGTI

Would there be any issues with the speakers being six ohm speakers as opposed to the typical 4 or 8? Does that present a problem for any receivers?


I'm planning on purchasing one on Saturday, and down the road when funds and/or the need is available, I'll be stepping up receivers.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyGTI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would there be any issues with the speakers being six ohm speakers as opposed to the typical 4 or 8? Does that present a problem for any receivers?
> 
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing one on Saturday, and down the road when funds and/or the need is available, I'll be stepping up receivers.



The SLS speakers are labeled 4 ohm. The SLS/Sherwood receiver indicates 6 ohm.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardballpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody just buy this HTIB set just for the speakers alone?
> 
> 
> Would like to use it with the receiver and dvd player I already own. Am I crazy? Are the speakers alone worth the $500 price tag?
> 
> 
> Any feedback?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Pete



They are close to worth it, IMO. As I mentioned to FlyGTI, the speakers are labeled 4 ohm. Keep that in mind when selecting a receiver.


----------



## hardballpete

I'm using a Panasonic digital amp, the sa-xr50. I'm no audio expert. Having 4 ohm speakers requires more power? The SLS website says the sats are 6 ohm by the way.


What are the ramifications of the SLS being 4 or 6 ohm with my receiver?


Thanks SLSAdvocate.


----------



## jondav11801

With the Q-Gold receiver is it true that one cannot swith between digital inputs using the remote? From what I have read it seems that the digital inputs can only be switched at the receiver. Knid of a PITA if true as I do switch frequently between DVD and DVR which both use digital inputs. Any work arounds for this?


Aside from the above issue is anyone controling the Q-Gold with a Logitech Harmony 880?


Thanks,

Jondav11801


----------



## FlyGTI

Jondav, I'll be controlling with a Harmony 659 by the end of the night.


----------



## jondav11801




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyGTI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jondav, I'll be controlling with a Harmony 659 by the end of the night.




Great to hear that. Let me know how it works out. This is the only thing that is keeping me from pulling the trigger on this purchase. Well that and figuring out how to get the beast into my car and up to my fourth floor condo.


----------



## FlyGTI

Seems to work just fine, although I'm still trying to determine whether or not there's a way to make the optical signal recognize via remote. I may be calling Logitech today to see if there's a way to input a custom command. Otherwise, it works great!


----------



## FlyGTI

Oh, and by the way...when I picked this up on Friday night, I had to tear the box apart so I could fit in the trunk.


Glad I did, though.


----------



## jondav11801

FlyGTI,

Thanks for the info. So, just to confirm, it is true that the digital inputs cannot be switched via remote. If I wanted to switch from DVD to STB (both using digital inputs) I would have to get up and walk over to the receiver. Is this correct?


Jondav11801


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jondav11801* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FlyGTI,
> 
> Thanks for the info. So, just to confirm, it is true that the digital inputs cannot be switched via remote. If I wanted to switch from DVD to STB (both using digital inputs) I would have to get up and walk over to the receiver. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Jondav11801



This is not correct. You set the input to your device. There are 2 optical and 2 co-ax digital inputs. See page 45 of your manual.


----------



## jondav11801




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is not correct. You set the input to your device. There are 2 optical and 2 co-ax digital inputs. See page 45 of your manual.




Thanks SLSAdvocat. I have not purchased this system yet and was just trying to verify that it would work the way I want it to. It sounds like it will. I am heading off to pick up a system now.


jondav11801


----------



## hardballpete

I've noticed that the center channel speaker does not sound similar to the rest of the 4 speakers. It has a muffled bassy type of sound, not as detailed in the upper frequencies. Is this supposed to be by design, or is something amiss here.


Would appreciate other owner's feedback.


Thanks, Pete


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardballpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the center channel speaker does not sound similar to the rest of the 4 speakers. It has a muffled bassy type of sound, not as detailed in the upper frequencies. Is this supposed to be by design, or is something amiss here.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate other owner's feedback.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Pete



Something is amiss. Swap the center with one of the others and see if the muffled, bassy sound moves with the speaker. If it does, get it replaced. Probably contact SLS or BB.


----------



## hardballpete

Called SLS for a replacement. Guy said ribbon tweeter probably is defective or was damaged in shipping or something. Swapped the center with a surround and definitely sounds much better.


Thanks


----------



## FlyGTI

Hey SLS Advocate...I read your post and page 45 of the manual, and while I get all that, and agree that it should work just fine, I'm wondering if there's a way to set this up so that my Harmony 659 would be able to make the switch? I'm trying to get the remotes down to one, lest my wife rupture a spleen when becoming irate with me for leaving them all over the couch/coffee table/whatever.


What's your best guess?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyGTI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey SLS Advocate...I read your post and page 45 of the manual, and while I get all that, and agree that it should work just fine, I'm wondering if there's a way to set this up so that my Harmony 659 would be able to make the switch? I'm trying to get the remotes down to one, lest my wife rupture a spleen when becoming irate with me for leaving them all over the couch/coffee table/whatever.
> 
> 
> What's your best guess?



Tell the Harmony the receiver is a Sherwood RD-8601. You should be able to do anything you want after that.


----------



## FlyGTI

That's the problem...I've told it that. Eh, maybe it's a specialized function that needs to be added in the custom configuration section. My concern though, is that the remote won't recognize the OSD Functions, which from the manual appears to be the spot to change to a digital signal.


Now, for something completely different, while I've got your attention. Last night I decided to move some things around since they were pretty cramped, and I also decided to use the component upconversion from the Sherwood. Plugged the S-Vid and L/R composites from the Qwest DirecTV box into the S-Vid Input and appropriate composite spots and then the component from the monitor out to the Component1 of my HP 4260.


Since then, my DirecTV signal is sketchy at best. 70% of the time the signal doesn't even get recognized. The other 30% of the time, it's a reasonable picture, but it gets really goofy, like there's a glitch a la the Max Headroom commercials from the 80s. Waves in the screen, etc.


Any thoughts? Try Component2 on the HP? New set of Components (these were new ones...Wire Logic was the brand name...a Costco special)? I'm all ears.


But...I'd like to get it done before the wife gets home this afternoon. She's put up with a LOT of tinkering from me and countless trips to the stereo/av shops and all she wants is to be able to watch the tv and enjoy herself.


Thanks!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyGTI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the problem...I've told it that. Eh, maybe it's a specialized function that needs to be added in the custom configuration section. My concern though, is that the remote won't recognize the OSD Functions, which from the manual appears to be the spot to change to a digital signal.



Are you talking about the Harmony remote or the SLS remote? Use the SLS remote to set the digital audio associations. There should be no reason to change it for day to day use.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyGTI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now, for something completely different, while I've got your attention. Last night I decided to move some things around since they were pretty cramped, and I also decided to use the component upconversion from the Sherwood. Plugged the S-Vid and L/R composites from the Qwest DirecTV box into the S-Vid Input and appropriate composite spots and then the component from the monitor out to the Component1 of my HP 4260.
> 
> 
> Since then, my DirecTV signal is sketchy at best. 70% of the time the signal doesn't even get recognized. The other 30% of the time, it's a reasonable picture, but it gets really goofy, like there's a glitch a la the Max Headroom commercials from the 80s. Waves in the screen, etc.



Doesn't the DirecTV box have component or better yet an HDMI output? Why bother using S-Video at all? Also, I recommend connecting the video sources directly to the TV. No need to use the receiver for video switching. Just adds a layer of processing. Your Harmony can switch to the proper TV input as part of the command sequence. Connect the S-Video out of the receiver to an S-Video input on your TV and switch to that input only to view te OSD menus when needed which should be rarely once you're set up.


I have never attempted the connection you describe (and I wouldn't bother frankly...) so I can't address what you are seeing specifically. Although, your description sounds like you have connected both the S-Video and the composite video outputs to the receiver...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyGTI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Try Component2 on the HP? New set of Components (these were new ones...Wire Logic was the brand name...a Costco special)? I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> But...I'd like to get it done before the wife gets home this afternoon. She's put up with a LOT of tinkering from me and countless trips to the stereo/av shops and all she wants is to be able to watch the tv and enjoy herself.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It really sounds as though you're making this more complicated than it needs to be. Keep it simple...


----------



## gerger

hey all,


hope this does not sound too stupid, but i need help figuring out how to get the receiver to output sound from regular televison programming. I hooked up my toshiba dvd and that sounds great, but i do not see any button to swith the outut on the receiver to the TV audio. I used the component cables from the monitor slots on the receiver to the unused components on my tv. how the heck do you get it to recognize the tv..Does the satelite box need to get hooked up to the receiver??? I have a 62 inch Toshiba DLP....Do I need to use the S-video instead of the components??? any sugestions would be helpful..


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how the heck do you get it to recognize the tv..Does the satelite box need to get hooked up to the receiver???



Yes. Use co-ax or optical audio output from the sat box to the receiver. Connect HDMI or component video from the sat box to the receiver or directly to the TV.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 62 inch Toshiba DLP....Do I need to use the S-video instead of the components???



No. Use one of, in order of preference as available: HDMI, component, S-Video, composite.


----------



## FlyGTI

SLS, I reached the same conclusion about the complexity. I'll be re-vamping tonight. With the DirecTV box, though, the best output I've got is S-video.


Unfortunately, though, this will mean that one way or another I need to get the receiver to recognize a discrete command to support switching to a digital input, because when I want to watch OTA HD or my upconverting DVD through HDMI, I need to cycle through to my optical connection in.


I may call Sherwood about this to see what discrete codes are available. I don't want more than one remote in my living room, and I bought the Harmony for this very purpose.


----------



## gerger

ok..


have optical from box to receiver...box is hooked to tv with component. do i hook component from receiver monitor area to component 2 on tv??? how do you select tv audio on the receiver. I see tape, aux, video 1 (dvd player), etc, but no tv or monitor option.


----------



## gerger

sls.


how do you select the tv on the receiever once all of above is done??


----------



## hardballpete

Make sure you have the component monitor out on the receiver going to any open component in on your tv. That will route your video to the tv. On the receiver there is a button that cycles thru all the digital inputs. Keep pressing it til you hear audio. That's all there is to it.


Enjoy


----------



## gerger

got it...thanks pete....anychance you know what sls' remote code is so i can add the receiver to my tv universal remote???? also any good recomendations on good speaker stands that will give good height and good fit to sls speakers???? Thanks for any advice


----------



## FlyGTI

I've got a list of discrete codes from Sherwood, but I don't think those will help you, Gerger. Sorry. Bear in mind, as you set up the universal remote, that the receiver is, in all actuality, a Sherwood RD-8601.


----------



## Dexter Harvey

bestbuy no longer selling the Q-Line Gold Great why!

Now we can buy the speakers and buy our own Receiver.

It was always about the speakers not the cheap receiver which there did not make.

Or the dvd player.Now you can add a much better sub and bring these speakers to the tru glory that there deserve.This is the best that could have happen get them while there last.


Q-Gold Satellite Speaker

[QG5000-S] $69.95

buysls com


Q-Line Gold Center Channel Speaker

[QG5000-C] $69.95

buysls com


This is the reciever I'am going use

ONKYO TX-SR603XB 7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver $349.99

amazon

still looking for the right sub.


----------



## FlyGTI

If this is true (has anyone else confirmed this?), then I'd say that those of you who are in the market for a set of these start watching your local stores very closely. They might slash the price in order to get the inventory gone.


However, I was at a Best Buy last night in West Des Moines where the sales guy told me, after trying to sell me a $43 optical cable, that the SLS Q-Line is selling very well. The price was the SRP for that system....no mention of blowing them out in order to get rid of the inventory.


----------



## sregis

this is great news for prospective buyers who might otherwise've looked elsewhere for speakers. i've been really happy w/ the sound.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyGTI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If this is true (has anyone else confirmed this?), then I'd say that those of you who are in the market for a set of these start watching your local stores very closely. They might slash the price in order to get the inventory gone.
> 
> 
> However, I was at a Best Buy last night in West Des Moines where the sales guy told me, after trying to sell me a $43 optical cable, that the SLS Q-Line is selling very well. The price was the SRP for that system....no mention of blowing them out in order to get rid of the inventory.



Neither party, BB or SLS will announce anything. To my knowledge, this is true in selected markets where the system has not sold as well as others. In some markets, there have been multiple re-orders and transfers from other stores as well as a holding of price at or near MSRP. Not surprising actually. Some BBs are better managed to actually have staff be able to speak to the features and benefits of a particular product.


----------



## FlyGTI

I've tested a few local stores on whether or not they've read the review in Sound & Vision, and I've only run into one person in three stores (and seven salespeople) who have even read the article. No wonder they're not selling...they haven't been trained in the basics...only the name brands. Yamaha, Klipsch, and Monster...that's about all it seems like the people that I talked to would/could recommend.


It's always an interesting question to ask what a ribbon tweeter really is.


----------



## FlyGTI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dexter Harvey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the reciever I'am going use
> 
> ONKYO TX-SR603XB 7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver $349.99
> 
> amazon.



Dex, I'm wondering if you couldn't get this receiver about $130 cheaper if you took a look at eCost.com. They've got a refurb'd 603X for $219 today.


Just a thought, but if you went this direction, you could put that extra $130 towards a nicer sub.


----------



## SLSnewbie

I was at a Best Buy in the Bay Area today and saw the SLS Audio QLine Gold (1200 W) in the clearance section marked 60% off. Bought it for $240 (instead of the listed $600). Cam home and did a google search to figure out if I made the right decision (hadn't heard of this brand before) and chanced upon this forum. Hope I have a good experience coz I don't want to return it!


----------



## sregis

an amazing deal, newbie! the speakers alone are worth more


----------



## zhelder

I just jumped on this set too. Got a sealed unit being sold as an "Open Box" item for $200. The marked price was $299, but I haggled with the guy and they gave it to me for $200. Looks like a very nice rig, and that giant picture of Qunicy Jones smiling on the side of the box just sealed the deal for me (that and the real cheap price and the good reviews). I wonder why they discontinued this unit?


----------



## sregis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zhelder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder why they discontinued this unit?



slsadvocate- any insights on sls' plans?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> slsadvocate- any insights on sls' plans?



I mentioned earlier what I thought was the case, certain markets closing out. But I am checking further and will let you (all) know.


----------



## zhelder

I just got this baby hooked up, and even though I would say the setup is a little more difficult than average HTIB systems, it wasn't too bad. I'm really amazed at the size and the heft of the satellites. They are some really solid pieces. The system sounds really good, and there are a lot of tweaks to play around with. The only (extremely minor) issue that I have is that the receiver remote looks like it was designed in 1982. It works well though.


Just a couple of questions for the pros:


The Neo 6 setting is something new to me. Based on the info in the manual, I'm under the impression that this setting converts a stereo signal (like that on a typical CD) into a 6.1 surround signal. Am I correct or does this do something else?


I know that several others have mentioned that the receiver is a rebadged Sherwood. Does anyone know the maker of the DVD player? I'm assuming it's a Philips, because the on screen displays and functions are practically identical to those on my Philips MX3900D. Does anyone know for sure?


Thanks for any information! I'm really glad to have discovered this great unit!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zhelder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Neo 6 setting is something new to me. Based on the info in the manual, I'm under the impression that this setting converts a stereo signal (like that on a typical CD) into a 6.1 surround signal. Am I correct or does this do something else?
> 
> 
> I know that several others have mentioned that the receiver is a rebadged Sherwood. Does anyone know the maker of the DVD player?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it's a Philips, because the on screen displays and functions are practically identical to those on my Philips MX3900D. Does anyone know for sure?



Yes it matrixes two channel (some music is enhanced, some not so good) and yes it's a Phillips.


----------



## SLSAdvocate

For the first re-order of Q-Line, BB had the option of acquiring them from SLS on consignment. SLS had the option to decline to provide the systems on consignment. SLS wisely declined. Q-Line may continue to be available at BB. It will be available through any CE dealer who is a member of the Nationwide Buying Group, a collective of smaller, non-big box retailers.


----------



## FlyGTI

For the record, the Best Buy in West Des Moines is clearancing out their remaining Q-Line systems for $299. No indication of how many they had on the shelf when I was there.


----------



## OafyC

I just picked one up at my local Best Buy for $299. So far I like it a lot. I watched Lord of War on it, which had some nice sound in the beginning, but the action died so I'm waiting to test it on a movie with more action and sound, maybe Star Wars or Saving Private Ryan.


I have it set up in a pretty huge room, I don't know the size but it is a room over a 3 car garage so it is pretty big. The sub definitely lacks in this room. For $299 though I can easily pick up a better sub and still have gotten an awesome deal.


----------



## madcheeku

I have just got this system from Bestbuy for $299 and wanted to check how many digital inputs can the receiver take.


From the manual it looks like it can only have 2 digital inputs and 1 extra analog input in the front.


Is that correct? I need to have my cable receiver, dvd and the xbox 360 connected and so not sure how this would work.


I also have a onkyo HT-R520 receiver, so can I switch the two receivers? Would the onkyo receiver support this speaker set? From what I have read the receiver is a Sherwood RD-8601. Any ideas which is a better receiver between the HT-R520 and RD-8601?


Thanks


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madcheeku* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have just got this system from Bestbuy for $299 and wanted to check how many digital inputs can the receiver take.
> 
> 
> From the manual it looks like it can only have 2 digital inputs and 1 extra analog input in the front.
> 
> 
> Is that correct? I need to have my cable receiver, dvd and the xbox 360 connected and so not sure how this would work.
> 
> 
> I also have a onkyo HT-R520 receiver, so can I switch the two receivers? Would the onkyo receiver support this speaker set? From what I have read the receiver is a Sherwood RD-8601. Any ideas which is a better receiver between the HT-R520 and RD-8601?
> 
> 
> Thanks



There are four digital inputs, 2 optical, 2 co-ax. I am not familiar with your Onkyo but this unit is matched to the speakers. With four digital inputs, it should be sufficient. If you are using the DVD player that came with the system, it has both optical and co-ax outputs if you need optical for both the cable box and xBox.


----------



## Chitown1211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSnewbie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was at a Best Buy in the Bay Area today and saw the SLS Audio QLine Gold (1200 W) in the clearance section marked 60% off. Bought it for $240 (instead of the listed $600). Cam home and did a google search to figure out if I made the right decision (hadn't heard of this brand before) and chanced upon this forum. Hope I have a good experience coz I don't want to return it!





Isnt the SLS a 650w system ? Are there two different variations?


----------



## OafyC

Just two different ratings. 650 is RMS the other is peak.


----------



## madcheeku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are four digital inputs, 2 optical, 2 co-ax. I am not familiar with your Onkyo but this unit is matched to the speakers. With four digital inputs, it should be sufficient. If you are using the DVD player that came with the system, it has both optical and co-ax outputs if you need optical for both the cable box and xBox.



Thanks for the information. Didn't make sense having just 2 digital inputs, somehow I assumed that the co-ax and the optical were a set. Have it setup now and it beats my Onkyo system pretty much. Any idea what the DVD make is for coding it to a universal remote. I have the Logitech Harmony.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madcheeku* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. Didn't make sense having just 2 digital inputs, somehow I assumed that the co-ax and the optical were a set. Have it setup now and it beats my Onkyo system pretty much. Any idea what the DVD make is for coding it to a universal remote. I have the Logitech Harmony.



Logitech has the SLS brand and model number listed. The DVD player is a Phillips unit.


----------



## dbphelps

Hey guys, I am new here since I just picked up one of these setups at $299...


I must say it is one hell of a system for the money. And for reference the receiver and the DVD player are both Sherwood components:


RD-8601

Dolby Digital EX, DTS-ES Receiver with Component Video Switching, Universal Video Upconversion, Automatic Speaker Set-Up and On-Screen Display

MSRP $399 (commonly found for ~$250 online)


VD-4500

Progressive Scan DVD/VCD/CDR/MP3 Player

MSRP $149 (commonly found for ~$110 online)


So, you can't even buy the DVD player and receiver seperate for what the entire system is selling for...


We had a TV go out on us, which gave us an opportunity to upgrade the family rooms TV to a 37" LCD HDTV (an Emerson EWL3706 with 1000:1 contract, 480i/480p/720p/1080i modes, 1366x768 res, 1 HDMI/2 component/2 s-video/2 composite inputs, ASTC/NTSC tuners and Dolby Digital built-in, all for $897 at Wal-Mart of all places, and which I may add is an OUTSTANDING unit for the money) and since this is the first TV I have bought in just about 10 years, I decided to go all out and do up a surround-sound setup for the family as well...


I was planning on going with a JVC RX-D412B unit with HDMI upconversion and then start the quest for reasonably priced and, usually, mediocre sounding speakers to match it when I strolled into best buy and saw this setup on sale for $299...


I should have bought it on the spot, but we were running late and had to get the kids from school, so I went back later in the evening to find the only setup they had left was the floor model (no-thanks, not from a retail store, at least for speakers anyways) and they only offered a $40 gift card as compensation for buying a floor model, so I had them look up which other Best Buy locations locally had some in stock... Turned out one about 15 minutes away listed 3 in stock, so I ran over there at 8:30pm, walked to the home theatre area, and low-and-behold they only had one in the box and the store display, so I got REAL lucky on this one...


Now, I was NOT expecting a box as big as it is. I mean the damn thing weighs over 100lbs, EASILY, and is strapped, if that gives you any indicator how well packaged it is. Now I had driven the Astro extended minivan to pick it up but had to drop the rear seats into bed-mode to get the box in the back...


When I got it home and the wife helped me carry it upstairs (she is 6'3" tall, about and inch taller than me, and a fiery redheaded amazonian goddess that is no weakling), I got to installing it... And I must say SLS Audio is one hell of a company that knows how to ship big and expensive product, as they not only strapped the outside box, but every individual box inside was strapped as well, and the packaging of the individual components was superb...


Installation took as long as most full blown theatre setups, and I took the opportunity to redo all the rest of the wiring for the entertainment center, which includes not only the SLS Audio QG5000 setup and Emerson 37" LCD HDTV, but also a SciAtl 8300HD DVR and a XBox in Media Center mode... I was up until 4am getting it all setup and done properly, and even though everyone else was sleeping I just had to do a little system auditioning...


I will have to say the sound quality of the speakers are amazing. And, to be honest, I am much more into high-end SQ car audio than home audio, but the sound and detail of this 'home theatre' setup is just phenomenol... I mean the clarity without harshness in the upper end is just smooth and refreshing, with amazing midrange blending and clarity...


As was said, the sub does an admirable job for the range it is tuned for, and for cinema it works top-notch, but for stereo audio use it could use some more authority in the upper bass region... I do have a KLH 10" self-powered sub that is just a beast that I may swap into place to see how well a more authoritative sub sounds with the setup...


To sum it up this is the deal of deals for home-theatre on a budget, as I put together the 37" LCD HDTV and this audio setup together for approx $1265 and that is including tax! I mean when I first started looking I could barely touch a nice 37" LCD for that price, let alone the full home A/V system I ended up with. And local pickup on everything was nice as well, as I am quite leary of ordering items as large as both of these setups online (shipping on something as large as a LCD TV or the audio system is a nightmare), plus if I have any issues with either I can get it dealt with locally...


Now, the only question is, is the $60 2 year in-home service extended warranty for the LCD HDTV worth it? (the TV comes with a 90-day parts/labor and 1 year parts only warranty from the manufacturer)


What about the $40 2 year extended warranty from Best Buy on the SLS Audio setup?


Since this stuff in the family room I fully expect day-in-day-out usage I am just wanting to make sure there is no hassles for the family, and since I haven't been into the home a/v market at all in almost 10 years, how well do the LCD TVs do longevity wise?


I mean my old A/V setup upstairs (all JVC equipment from 1996-1997, including receiver, VCR, DVD player, CD changer, tape deck and 36" TV, with Dolby Pro-Logic and S-VHS/S-Video being the highlights) has seen limited use since we started having kids back in 1998, with maybe two years of full daily use on the outset, a couple years of non-use, a year or so when it got constant use when the Xbox was first released, and recently with two or three views of something for an hour at a shot a week, with not a probelm to be had from anything in all this time...


Again, thanks for the great post on this outstanding audio system, as it has surely saved me from a long-termed mediocre audio hell...


----------



## OafyC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbphelps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I am new here since I just picked up one of these setups at $299...
> 
> 
> I must say it is one hell of a system for the money. And for reference the receiver and the DVD player are both Sherwood components:
> 
> 
> RD-8601
> 
> Dolby Digital EX, DTS-ES Receiver with Component Video Switching, Universal Video Upconversion, Automatic Speaker Set-Up and On-Screen Display
> 
> MSRP $399 (commonly found for ~$250 online)
> 
> 
> VD-4500
> 
> Progressive Scan DVD/VCD/CDR/MP3 Player
> 
> MSRP $149 (commonly found for ~$110 online)
> 
> 
> So, you can't even buy the DVD player and receiver seperate for what the entire system is selling for...
> 
> 
> We had a TV go out on us, which gave us an opportunity to upgrade the family rooms TV to a 37" LCD HDTV (an Emerson EWL3706 with 1000:1 contract, 480i/480p/720p/1080i modes, 1366x768 res, 1 HDMI/2 component/2 s-video/2 composite inputs, ASTC/NTSC tuners and Dolby Digital built-in, all for $897 at Wal-Mart of all places, and which I may add is an OUTSTANDING unit for the money) and since this is the first TV I have bought in just about 10 years, I decided to go all out and do up a surround-sound setup for the family as well...
> 
> 
> I was planning on going with a JVC RX-D412B unit with HDMI upconversion and then start the quest for reasonably priced and, usually, mediocre sounding speakers to match it when I strolled into best buy and saw this setup on sale for $299...
> 
> 
> I should have bought it on the spot, but we were running late and had to get the kids from school, so I went back later in the evening to find the only setup they had left was the floor model (no-thanks, not from a retail store, at least for speakers anyways) and they only offered a $40 gift card as compensation for buying a floor model, so I had them look up which other Best Buy locations locally had some in stock... Turned out one about 15 minutes away listed 3 in stock, so I ran over there at 8:30pm, walked to the home theatre area, and low-and-behold they only had one in the box and the store display, so I got REAL lucky on this one...
> 
> 
> Now, I was NOT expecting a box as big as it is. I mean the damn thing weighs over 100lbs, EASILY, and is strapped, if that gives you any indicator how well packaged it is. Now I had driven the Astro extended minivan to pick it up but had to drop the rear seats into bed-mode to get the box in the back...
> 
> 
> When I got it home and the wife helped me carry it upstairs (she is 6'3" tall, about and inch taller than me, and a fiery redheaded amazonian goddess that is no weakling), I got to installing it... And I must say SLS Audio is one hell of a company that knows how to ship big and expensive product, as they not only strapped the outside box, but every individual box inside was strapped as well, and the packaging of the individual components was superb...
> 
> 
> Installation took as long as most full blown theatre setups, and I took the opportunity to redo all the rest of the wiring for the entertainment center, which includes not only the SLS Audio QG5000 setup and Emerson 37" LCD HDTV, but also a SciAtl 8300HD DVR and a XBox in Media Center mode... I was up until 4am getting it all setup and done properly, and even though everyone else was sleeping I just had to do a little system auditioning...
> 
> 
> I will have to say the sound quality of the speakers are amazing. And, to be honest, I am much more into high-end SQ car audio than home audio, but the sound and detail of this 'home theatre' setup is just phenomenol... I mean the clarity without harshness in the upper end is just smooth and refreshing, with amazing midrange blending and clarity...
> 
> 
> As was said, the sub does an admirable job for the range it is tuned for, and for cinema it works top-notch, but for stereo audio use it could use some more authority in the upper bass region... I do have a KLH 10" self-powered sub that is just a beast that I may swap into place to see how well a more authoritative sub sounds with the setup...
> 
> 
> To sum it up this is the deal of deals for home-theatre on a budget, as I put together the 37" LCD HDTV and this audio setup together for approx $1265 and that is including tax! I mean when I first started looking I could barely touch a nice 37" LCD for that price, let alone the full home A/V system I ended up with. And local pickup on everything was nice as well, as I am quite leary of ordering items as large as both of these setups online (shipping on something as large as a LCD TV or the audio system is a nightmare), plus if I have any issues with either I can get it dealt with locally...
> 
> 
> Now, the only question is, is the $60 2 year in-home service extended warranty for the LCD HDTV worth it? (the TV comes with a 90-day parts/labor and 1 year parts only warranty from the manufacturer)
> 
> 
> What about the $40 2 year extended warranty from Best Buy on the SLS Audio setup?
> 
> 
> Since this stuff in the family room I fully expect day-in-day-out usage I am just wanting to make sure there is no hassles for the family, and since I haven't been into the home a/v market at all in almost 10 years, how well do the LCD TVs do longevity wise?
> 
> 
> I mean my old A/V setup upstairs (all JVC equipment from 1996-1997, including receiver, VCR, DVD player, CD changer, tape deck and 36" TV, with Dolby Pro-Logic and S-VHS/S-Video being the highlights) has seen limited use since we started having kids back in 1998, with maybe two years of full daily use on the outset, a couple years of non-use, a year or so when it got constant use when the Xbox was first released, and recently with two or three views of something for an hour at a shot a week, with not a probelm to be had from anything in all this time...
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for the great post on this outstanding audio system, as it has surely saved me from a long-termed mediocre audio hell...



It depends on how the Best Buy extended warranty works. I doubt they will continue having these in stock for that two years, so would they just give you something else for $300, or something for the original price?


----------



## Hakkamike

Well Guys, I went and got me one too today at the BB in Irving TX., they had two left. From what I have seen on this board 300.00 is a pretty good buy for this, we will see lol lol.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakkamike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well Guys, I went and got me one too today at the BB in Irving TX., they had two left. From what I have seen on this board 300.00 is a pretty good buy for this, we will see lol lol.



I guess my posting name suggests some bias here but this past weekend I too picked up my _*second*_ SLS Q-Line Gold System. Mine was out of box and BB could not find the remotes, setup microphone or any accessories so I got it for a significant amount less than the closeout price and I used a few BB RZ coupons as well. So my out of pocket, if you subtract the gift card value, was... not much. It was nearly free.


This really is a shame that a unit with such a decent array of features that performs as well as it does (it's all about the speakers) is being dumped like this. There is nothing on the market at anywhere near this quality, anywhere this performance capability at anywhere near $300. BB has no idea what it has and just how good it is. Their ignorance, your gain.


Get 'em while you can kids.


----------



## sregis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This really is a shame that a unit with such a decent array of features that performs as well as it does (it's all about the speakers) is being dumped like this. There is nothing on the market at anywhere near this quality, anywhere this performance capability at anywhere near $300. BB has no idea what it has and just how good it is. Their ignorance, your gain.
> 
> 
> Get 'em while you can kids.



it really is a shame, and i know it's been discussed, but on the several occasions i went into bb to listen to it, NO ONE had a clue- one didn't even know it was there; another store didn't have it plugged in; another the speakers weren't hooked up. utterly shameful.


----------



## Chitown1211

I went to BB at lunch today to see if I could get one. Only one they had was the display model. $299 plus- $80 gift card. Almost grabbed it , but didnt. Who knows what this thing has been through sitting on the slhelf for 6 months. Just couldnt do it. Eventhough $200 for this system is a complete steal. If they were continuing this line I would have pulled the trigger.


I know another BB where they had a couple of these still in the box. I m headed there after work .


----------



## DMP62

My local Best Buy is doing a store transfer for me on the Q-Line Gold and I will be picking it up in a few days, prior to seeing the system or reading the manual, I'm wondering about hookup. Currently I have a Panasonic TV with a Dish Network receiver, a Panasonic DVD recorder and an over the air antenna hooked to the various Panasonic inputs, I'd like to keep my TV hooked direct to the video sources and use it (TV) for switching, my question is, the TV has a digital optical out, can I simply hook this to a digital optical in on the SLS receiver and be good to go?


Will I be losing anything on the audio end since the Dish Network receiver is hooked to the TV via S-Video and the DVD is hooked to the TV with component and seperate twin audio leads?


Thanks.


----------



## Chitown1211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chitown1211* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went to BB at lunch today to see if I could get one. Only one they had was the display model. $299 plus- $80 gift card. Almost grabbed it , but didnt. Who knows what this thing has been through sitting on the slhelf for 6 months. Just couldnt do it. Eventhough $200 for this system is a complete steal. If they were continuing this line I would have pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> I know another BB where they had a couple of these still in the box. I m headed there after work .




Well I ended up passing on the system. Found one new one at a best buy , but didnt grab it. Im a little worried that the line is discontinued and the one remaing new one at BB didnt look too good. The box was ripped, dented, half cut open. Basically looked like it was dropped from the top tier of a warehouse rack then stuck in a car that was getting crushed at a junkyard. just wasnt confortable buying that . With my luck it would be broken, and I wouldnt be able to replace it with same system since its not around anymore. Im sure its a good system though.



Ended getting a Onkyo S590 and matching upconvert DVD player for $298 shipped from shoponkyo.com. Ill just upgrade those speakers at a later date.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMP62* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I'd like to keep my TV hooked direct to the video sources and use it (TV) for switching, my question is, the TV has a digital optical out, can I simply hook this to a digital optical in on the SLS receiver and be good to go?
> 
> 
> Will I be losing anything on the audio end since the Dish Network receiver is hooked to the TV via S-Video and the DVD is hooked to the TV with component and seperate twin audio leads?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Some TV's digital optical out does not pass the full DD or DTS signal, just 2 channel. You can do this but you may want to verify you are getting the full signal. I believe it was an interpretation of the High Definition Content Protection (HDCP) rules by some manufacturers that only over the air (OTA) signals can be passed through in full 5.1 digital. So in your case, you will get the full signal from your OTA antenna channels at least. So you should plan on connecting that digital output on the TV either way. Try it and see for the other connections. If it won't pass the other sources, you can always connect the audio outputs of the devices to the receiver. You will receive true 5.1 sound (DD/DTS) only if you are connected to a digital input. You will be able to use other analog sourround modes such as Dolby Pro Logic II with the 2 channel analog connection (or a 2 channel output from your TV's digital connection for that matter). So in general, it's fine to connect the video outputs to the TV. You'll want to connect the audio to the receiver's digital inputs if you want the full sound experience. I'd argue that you are wasting the capability of your receiver if you don't. You should definitely connect the DVD player's digital out to the receiver and remove the two wire connection to the TV unless you want to watch DVDs without using the receiver. Again, seems like a waste to me...


The SLS receiver will upconvert your S-Video Dish output to component. In your case, it may be worth it to go through the receiver with that connection.


I assume your TV has more than one component input and/or an HDMI or DVI input. If the Dish box does not have component or HDMI/DVI output, you should probably upgrade it. Chances are they will do it at no charge with a minimal programming subscription commitment.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chitown1211* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I ended up passing on the system. Found one new one at a best buy , but didnt grab it. Im a little worried that the line is discontinued and the one remaing new one at BB didnt look too good. The box was ripped, dented, half cut open. Basically looked like it was dropped from the top tier of a warehouse rack then stuck in a car that was getting crushed at a junkyard. just wasnt confortable buying that . With my luck it would be broken, and I wouldnt be able to replace it with same system since its not around anymore. Im sure its a good system though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ended getting a Onkyo S590 and matching upconvert DVD player for $298 shipped from shoponkyo.com. Ill just upgrade those speakers at a later date.



You probably could have negotiated at least an additional $100 discount because of the appearance of the box and be able to take it back with no questions asked if there was any damage or problem. The box is actually a box of boxes. Each component inside is individually packed and strapped. Chances are you would have had no problems.


Good luck with the Onkyo stuff. Nothing wrong with Onkyo.


----------



## DMP62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The SLS receiver will upconvert your S-Video Dish output to component. In your case, it may be worth it to go through the receiver with that connection.
> 
> 
> I assume your TV has more than one component input and/or an HDMI or DVI input. If the Dish box does not have component or HDMI/DVI output, you should probably upgrade it. Chances are they will do it at no charge with a minimal programming subscription commitment.



Sounds like the best route is a little trial to see what works best, the one thing I'm hoping to avoid is having to switch the receiver and the TV separately when changing sources, as far as routing the video through the SLS receiver, I've been of the thought that the fewer pieces of equipment you run through the better off you are, I will certainly try the S-Video Dish upconvert to component however, I am currently running the second feed from the Dish receiver (composite) to the DVD Recorder and then out via component to the TV, that feed's Dish Network picture is slighty less sharp (but better color) than the Dish Receiver direct to the TV via S-Video, however.


The only Dish Network receivers that have component or HDMI out are their HD boxes, they came out with a new HD box last spring and I've heard of a few bugs and a few planned upgrades (plus hoping they increase the storage size of the HD DVR) so I decided to wait until next fall to upgrade that.


----------



## Skillz911

Ya, I will be picking one of these up for under $299 with the help of some coupons on the bestbuy website either tonite or tommorow. After the long search I found a couple stores that have these!


----------



## Hakkamike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skillz911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya, I will be picking one of these up for under $299 with the help of some coupons on the bestbuy website either tonite or tommorow. After the long search I found a couple stores that have these!




Thats for the coupon tip, I purchased mine two days ago at 299.00 and with tax it came up to 324.74 . I went online and found the 10% off coupon for the clearance home auto systems and took it up to BB with my receipt and got 32.48 back in cash. Now I can go fill up the ole car with some gas


----------



## Skillz911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakkamike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats for the coupon tip, I purchased mine two days ago at 299.00 and with tax it came up to 324.74 . I went online and found the 10% off coupon for the clearance home auto systems and took it up to BB with my receipt and got 32.48 back in cash. Now I can go fill up the ole car with some gas



How do you like them so far?


----------



## Hakkamike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skillz911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you like them so far?



To be honest, I have not set the system up yet but I did listen to it in the store and it sounded great to me but what do I know lol. I am 48 years young and work as a mechanic on F16's and my hearing aint too good anymore anyway


----------



## cthip

picked up my system bnib yesterday for $269.99+tax using the coupon.


first impressions:


VERY detailed, clean, natural, and powerful sounding. not a hint of distortion at the loudest volumes i could tolerate (only 45-50 on the dial that goes to 80)! worth every penny and more. would easily have paid two or three times the price and still been satisfied.


of course--it's not the perfect system, and you shouldn't expect it to be for under $300. like all sub/sat systems, it is a little lacking in the midbass area due to physical limitations of the drivers creating a small gap between the lower extension of the satellites and the upper extension of the subwoofer. i haven't had time to adjust the frequency cutoff so this may improve. it's not even a huge deal, just doesn't sound quite as "round" or "full" as i like.


also having trouble getting the coaxial digital input working. probably just haven't selected the right option in the menu yet, so i currently have my dvd player connected via the red and white RCAs. call me crazy, but i feel that a HTiB sold as an integrated system should be somewhat plug and play. the directions should clearly state that the included digital coax is the preferred audio connection between the dvd player and receiver, and the menus should be preset from the factory to reflect that.


anyway--overall i am EXTREMELY pleased with this system. two tiny nit-picky little gripes prevent it from really approaching perfection IMHO. not bad for $269.99!


----------



## KeylessChuck

I just picked one up a BB for 299 plus 60 gift card. HOWEVER, I am having the same problem as above. I cannot get ANY of my digital inputs to work (optical or coax). Only able to use analog audio. I must be doing something wrong. Any help would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## hardballpete

Have you tried pushing the button on the receiver that says "digital inputs" and cycling thru the inputs until you hear sound?


Just a "wild suggestion"?!


----------



## KeylessChuck

Yes, I have done that many times. Believe it or not, I am fairly experienced with HT equipment. I'm seriously starting to think the receiver is defective. At the price I paid the speakers are worth it anyway but now I need to go get a new receiver.


BTW, thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## cthip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardballpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried pushing the button on the receiver that says "digital inputs" and cycling thru the inputs until you hear sound?



worked for me. i just can't believe how good this thing sounds. oh man.


----------



## Hakkamike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cthip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> worked for me. i just can't believe how good this thing sounds. oh man.




I had a little trouble too but I am not too smart,,,,,,,,,,, got it going now and all I can say is it may not be the best 300.00 I spent but it is close to it(I think the woman in China was lol lol, married her). THE SPEAKERS ARE GREAT....


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cthip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...of course--it's not the perfect system, and you shouldn't expect it to be for under $300. like all sub/sat systems, it is a little lacking in the midbass area due to physical limitations of the drivers creating a small gap between the lower extension of the satellites and the upper extension of the subwoofer. i haven't had time to adjust the frequency cutoff so this may improve. it's not even a huge deal, just doesn't sound quite as "round" or "full" as i like.



Setting the crossover to 100 HZ has resolved this for many folks. It is set in the speaker setup menu. Also, if you have not yet, use the included speaker setup mic (even before you change the crossover) and run the automatic level adjustment. This may correct it for you as well.


Nice to hear you're happy with it. It is a heckuva deal at this price.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KeylessChuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I have done that many times. Believe it or not, I am fairly experienced with HT equipment. I'm seriously starting to think the receiver is defective. At the price I paid the speakers are worth it anyway but now I need to go get a new receiver.
> 
> 
> BTW, thank you for your suggestion.



It is highly doubtful that it is a bad receiver. Assuming you are confident you have the correct connection (the orange co-ax wire or an optical cable), go into the DVD setup menu audio section and make sure everything is right there. If you have another device that outputs either co-ax or optical, try that also. Failure of a digital input would be very unusual out of the box.


Edit: ...and be sure to try another cable for the digital connection as well. Best case is if you have a cable and device that is known working elsewhere.


----------



## cthip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Setting the crossover to 100 HZ has resolved this for many folks. It is set in the speaker setup menu. Also, if you have not yet, use the included speaker setup mic (even before you change the crossover) and run the automatic level adjustment. This may correct it for you as well.
> 
> 
> Nice to hear you're happy with it. It is a heckuva deal at this price.



yep i ran the auto speaker setup with the mic, and getting the digital input working has helped too.


tried to adjust the x-over, but it seemed to be "locked" at 80 Hz--probably because i had a movie playing at the time. will try to adjust it later.


for those having trouble with digital inputs--make sure you are using the correct (orange) cable, and plugged it into "coax 1" on the back of the receiver. press the receivers "digital input" button to cycle to "coax 1." also--in the dvd player setup menu (with no movie on, press "setup" button on smaller dvd player remote) and in the audio section, make sure you turn on the digital audio output.


then sit back, relax, and enjoy the awesomeness


oh yea and if the coupon hasn't already been posted on this forum (found it on fatwallet) it can be printed from here


edit: can't post the coupon link because i have less than 5 posts. if somebody wants to post it let me know and i'll pm it to you


----------



## KeylessChuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is highly doubtful that it is a bad receiver. Assuming you are confident you have the correct connection (the orange co-ax wire or an optical cable), go into the DVD setup menu audio section and make sure everything is right there. If you have another device that outputs either co-ax or optical, try that also. Failure of a digital input would be very unusual out of the box.
> 
> 
> Edit: ...and be sure to try another cable for the digital connection as well. Best case is if you have a cable and device that is known working elsewhere.



This is very strange. I agree that it would be very unusual for just my digital inputs to be defective. The most likely cause is user error







.


With that in mind, I have tried what you suggested. I connected my existing DVD player (that I already know works correctly) using component video cables to Video 1 and a digital optical cable to Opt 1. I then scroll thorough the Video Input Selector until I hit Video 1 (the DVD I am playing now appears onscreen). I then scroll through the Digital Inputs button sequentially (o1, o2, c1, etc.) expecting sound on o1 but I do not get any sound at all.


Just for the heck of it I've tried connecting the DVD audio to Opt 2 and, as you suggested, I then tried the supplied orange coax cable to Coax 1 and then tried Coax 2. But when I scroll through the Digital Inputs I cannot get any sound from ANY of the digital inputs. The only way I can get any sound at all is to use simple analog out of the DVD. Obviously, that's not acceptable.


Just some further clues which may be helpful. The word "Digital" blinks constantly in the front display window and the word "Direct" is always displayed right next to it (not blinking). Is this normal? The manual addresses neither.


Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Hakkamike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KeylessChuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is very strange. I agree that it would be very unusual for just my digital inputs to be defective. The most likely cause is user error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> With that in mind, I have tried what you suggested. I connected my existing DVD player (that I already know works correctly) using component video cables to Video 1 and a digital optical cable to Opt 1. I then scroll thorough the Video Input Selector until I hit Video 1 (the DVD I am playing now appears onscreen). I then scroll through the Digital Inputs button sequentially (o1, o2, c1, etc.) expecting sound on o1 but I do not get any sound at all.
> 
> 
> Just for the heck of it I've tried connecting the DVD audio to Opt 2 and, as you suggested, I then tried the supplied orange coax cable to Coax 1 and then tried Coax 2. But when I scroll through the Digital Inputs I cannot get any sound from ANY of the digital inputs. The only way I can get any sound at all is to use simple analog out of the DVD. Obviously, that's not acceptable.
> 
> 
> Just some further clues which may be helpful. The word "Digital" blinks constantly in the front display window and the word "Direct" is always displayed right next to it (not blinking). Is this normal? The manual addresses neither.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



Did you go into your DVD player setting and set it up for a receiver connection, I had to do that one mine before I got the sound going..


----------



## KeylessChuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakkamike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you go into your DVD player setting and set it up for a receiver connection, I had to do that one mine before I got the sound going..



I'm not using the DVD player that came with the Q-Line system. It's my main DVD player and it has always output a digital optical signal so I know the problem is not with the player setup.


Thank you though.


----------



## Hakkamike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KeylessChuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not using the DVD player that came with the Q-Line system. It's my main DVD player and it has always output a digital optical signal so I know the problem is not with the player setup.
> 
> 
> Thank you though.



I had to go to the on screen menu set up to tell the dvd player(Sony) that I was going through a receiver and what type of output connection I was using.


----------



## KeylessChuck

Ha! I'm not crazy! The receiver WAS defective. I went to BB today and bought another Q-Line system and the receiver in that one works perfectly. Now I have to return the defective one to SLS. Sent them an email yesterday but haven't heard anything from them yet.


Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## acey

I just bought the last SLS Gold system from my local Best Buy as an Open Box model and I'm having the EXACT same problem with the digital inputs as KeylessChuck. DIGITAL blinks and DIRECT is lit but no sound from any optical or coax input.


KeylessChuck: Which address did you use for your service request email? Please update this thread in regards to your replacement process - I'd be interested to hear what happens.


----------



## thai

I just picked up the SLS Q-line Gold from BB - 299 and got 12% off with that rewards coupon. I'm noticing a low hissing sound from the speakers while watching a DVD (from the DVD player included). The DVD player is connected via the coaxial connection - DVD is playing in Dobly Digital mode.


Haven't had much time to play with it yet... anyone run into something similar? Any ideas?


My setup:

HD DVR HMDI to HDTV

HD DVR optical to receiver

DVD coaxial to receiver


Thanks


----------



## Skillz911

For all of you that are experiencing hissing or not quite happy with the sound right out of the box I highly suggest running the speaker set up with the mic that came with the unit as I ran into some of those issues originally. I also switched the rear center to Yes even though I don't have one yet and its still sounds better that way giving me extra audio modes in which do not always require a 6th rear center speaker. I just purchased this system last weekend and all I can saw is WOW after tweaking it and reading the manual and playing with all its different settings. I can see why this system was originally $799 and still is on the SLS website for that price. Im so glad I picked this up for $269 what a steal!


The Sub woofer that is joined up with these awsome speakers sounds great! The bass is outstanding and has a very full sound. I don't even have the bass cranked up to the max and I can't believe how deep they sound.


----------



## deathbyburrito

I picked up an open box system at Best Buy the other night. The system didn't include the microphone for automated setup. Any recommendations for a cheap microphone that will work with for this? Thanks for any help.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I also got it at 299 less 10% at Best Buy ... I think I got one of the few remaining in southwestern CT. Couldn't pass it up at that price.


In fact, I don't really have a stand to put it on, and I don't have a TV to connect to it, etc. etc. but you have to start somewhere, right?


This is going in my basement, where I used to have a really old TV that went out a couple years ago, and I figured, well, if I'm going to have to replace the TV, might as well make it a nice setup! Didn't get to the TV yet, but I do have an old amp/phono/CD player down there.


Now I have to work on running the wires, mounting the speakers, getting a stand, getting a TV. ....


I set it up on the floor last night just to make sure all was well. I checked out the digital connection to the DVD player and played a CD on it and it worked great. Didn't run through the speaker setup yet. I did notice that on playing an FM station, it seemed that sound was normal through the center and left front speakers, and quite soft in the right front and surrounds. Not too worried as I didn't really try to experiment or balance the speakers yet. However, all the speakers sounded fine when playing a CD. Not sure why it would be different.


Anyone use any speaker mounts to mount the speakers on the wall that they would recommend?


Also - I have an old turntable which I connected to the AUX inputs. Sound is very, very faint unless I turn it up really high. Do I need some sort of pre-amp to connect a turntable to the receiver?


----------



## KeylessChuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the last SLS Gold system from my local Best Buy as an Open Box model and I'm having the EXACT same problem with the digital inputs as KeylessChuck. DIGITAL blinks and DIRECT is lit but no sound from any optical or coax input.
> 
> 
> KeylessChuck: Which address did you use for your service request email? Please update this thread in regards to your replacement process - I'd be interested to hear what happens.



My apologies. I've been away from here for a few days. I sent the email to [email protected] . I honestly wouldn't expect to hear much that is helpful from them however.


I wound up returning the defective system to BB and buying a new one. I didn't get into swapping receivers with them . I hope you didn't buy yours in Nashua NH. That's where mine was returned to. I made if very clear when I returned it that the digital inputs were not working so I don't think they'd just put it back on the shelf (but I could be wrong).


In my case the analog inputs worked fine. Here's a quick way to check if you receiver is defective. When it is turned on the digital optical OUT connector in the rear of the unit should be slightly illuminated. If it isn't, it's broken. I didn't realize this until I saw it lit on my new one.


Let me know if I can help you at all.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also - I have an old turntable which I connected to the AUX inputs. Sound is very, very faint unless I turn it up really high. Do I need some sort of pre-amp to connect a turntable to the receiver?



Yes. Unless you have a phono specific input, this is true for all receivers.


----------



## FlyGTI

For those of you with spotty digital inputs, it might almost be better to chat with the good folks at Sherwood about this.


Jeff is a regular on this board, and Gene Chavez, one of his co-workers, has been EXTREMELY helpful to me.


----------



## maximus96

Hey guys i picked up a Q-line gold this past sunday and just got around to hooking it up today. i'm very happy with the sound, especially for the price. all seem to work and nothing broken. I want to see if somebody can tell me more about the included DVD player like the model number or spec because I want to sell it on ebay and buy an Oppo instead. Any help appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## deathbyburrito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deathbyburrito* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up an open box system at Best Buy the other night. The system didn't include the microphone for automated setup. Any recommendations for a cheap microphone that will work with for this? Thanks for any help.



Just an update. I sent an email to Gene (thanks FlyGTI) stating that I had an open box rd-8601 that didn't come with the setup microphone. He responded within an hour and said he would send one out to me today. Excellent service!


----------



## maximus96

couple more question, is it a good idea to upgrade the speaker wires that came with the system? whats the biggest size that i can use? the spring clips on the back of the speakers looks pretty small.


and does the DVD player come with it own remote?


----------



## jhsfosho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does the DVD player come with it own remote?



yes, it should come with its own remote. I believe the receiver remote should be preprogrammed to operate the DVD player as well.



I just purchased this system earlier today, and when I set it up and tested it, the subwoofer seemed to be popping and crackling. Im going to try to go back to BB tomorrow to see if I can exchange it for the floor model's subwoofer. I hope I can do this as I purchased the last system they had (besides the floor model). Hopefully they will be understanding also as the unit I purchased was open box.


My initial tests lead me to believe that I will be very happy with this as long as I can get the subwoofer straightened out. If BB wont replace the subwoofer (I think it is blown) can I send it in to SLS under the warranty? I got this for 299, and they through in a $30 gift card, so I thought that was a fairly good deal. If it doesnt work out Im going to be extremely dissappointed as this system suits my needs perfect (im in college and it matched my budget, plus it sounds like its worth 4x as much).


Blane


----------



## RevToTheRedline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kal Rubinson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that? Do you think he listens to one of these packaged $600 HT systems at his home?
> 
> 
> Kal




Kal, people will believe anything.


----------



## muantler

Sorry.....newbie here. I cannot get the receiver's OSD to display. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## FlyGTI

Burrito, I'm glad that Gene was able to help. I know he was a big help to me when I called in. In fact, if anyone is using a Pronto or some other universal remote (other than the Harmony line) to control this and they need discrete codes, let me know. I've got a spreadsheet of 'em in my inbox and I'd be happy to post them up.


Maximus96, if you do a little searching through this thread, I believe that there's a reference to the maker of the DVD player. If memory serves, it's a Philips, but I can't remember the model number. I did something similar to what you're planning to do for the DVD player. I didn't go with an Oppo, but chose an upconverting Sony carousel (NC85H/B) at Best Buy (open box buys are terrific!). Overall, I'm very pleased with mine.


And as a comment to Rev's statement about Quincy Jones and whether or not he actually listens to one of these things...I'll bet he's got one. It's probably not his main theatre setup, but I'd be willing to bet that there's one set up in one of the places where he spends time. It might be his office, maybe his home office, perhaps a lounge in a studio, or maybe a guest bedroom, but I'll bet he's got one set up somewhere.


Granted, I don't have Quincy's ears, but I think that I have reasonably good taste in home audio, and I'm quite happy with it. For what it is, I think it's a bargain. Will it ever match up to the audio quality of the ultra high-end B&Ws? Probably not. I can guarantee that, as I've listened to several of those setups and have come away amazed. But for what it is, it's a VERY compelling choice. It's a shame that it apparently hasn't sold more units at the big-box retailers, because it fills an identified hole in the market. A competent HTiB setup is extremely difficult to find, and this one seems to do a good job of it.


Muantler, how's your setup connected? If we understand how you've got things situated, we'll be better able to troubleshoot. I made a mistake when connecting mine the first time around too, and wasn't able to get the OSD to function. My mistake was in not connecting the receiver video outputs into the TV, so my problem was sort of self-induced.


----------



## FlyGTI




maximus96 said:


> couple more question, is it a good idea to upgrade the speaker wires that came with the system? whats the biggest size that i can use? the spring clips on the back of the speakers looks pretty small.
> 
> 
> 
> Max, off the top of my head, I can't recall the lines that I used, but if you've got some spares handy, you might consider toying with it and reporting back as to any noticeable difference in sound quality. I'm pretty sure that I used the standard stuff that came with the unit, as I didn't have any spare stuff that had the length I was looking for.
> 
> 
> For me, this theatre is eventually destined for the basement, and when that happens, I'll probably check out Bluejeans for something that'll work better with the length I need. I'll also probably reset it with banana clips as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## FlyGTI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhsfosho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes, it should come with its own remote. I believe the receiver remote should be preprogrammed to operate the DVD player as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this system earlier today, and when I set it up and tested it, the subwoofer seemed to be popping and crackling. Im going to try to go back to BB tomorrow to see if I can exchange it for the floor model's subwoofer. I hope I can do this as I purchased the last system they had (besides the floor model). Hopefully they will be understanding also as the unit I purchased was open box.
> 
> 
> My initial tests lead me to believe that I will be very happy with this as long as I can get the subwoofer straightened out. If BB wont replace the subwoofer (I think it is blown) can I send it in to SLS under the warranty? I got this for 299, and they through in a $30 gift card, so I thought that was a fairly good deal. If it doesnt work out Im going to be extremely dissappointed as this system suits my needs perfect (im in college and it matched my budget, plus it sounds like its worth 4x as much).
> 
> 
> Blane



Blane, if you read this before you read the message I sent to you, DON'T SWAP OUT FOR THE FLOOR MODEL'S SUBWOOFER! I've personally witnessed that thing being tortured by high school kids. Go for another resolution. Call me! I've got some ideas.


----------



## jhsfosho

To those with bad optical inputs-

what have you done to resolve the issue? Has anyone contacted SLS to get a replacement receiver? I am having the same problem.


----------



## Skillz911

Has anyone played a DVD in DTS? For some reason when I try to play a dts format dvd and change it to AUTO DTS its just blinks with no sound. But AUTO Dolby digital ex works fine? Im using an optical cable and my sony dvd player is set to output DTS as well. Anyone have any ideas? SLSAdvocate?


----------



## KeylessChuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhsfosho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To those with bad optical inputs-
> 
> what have you done to resolve the issue? Has anyone contacted SLS to get a replacement receiver? I am having the same problem.



In my case I brought the whole system back to BB and bought another one. Second one works fine.


BTW, SLS never returned my email or call so I wouldn't bother taking that route.


----------



## j5cents

Good thread- thanks. I called 5 BB's in New England looking for one of these systems....nada! I missed the boat I guess.


----------



## FlyGTI

j5. you should be able to have them search the inventory elsewhere and have them send it to the right store free of charge...might be worth the phone call?


----------



## acey

Just wanted to post an update on my digital input issue. I contacted Micah Collins at SLS who went back and forth with me on a few emails and found the fix. When I switched to the digital inputs it would blink DIGITAL and the DIRECT would be lit but I had no audio. Once I hit the AUTO button a few times to switch it to IN-AUTO everything worked perfectly! It was set to IN-DTS before (it was an open-box model - not sure what the factory defaults are). I was thrilled to get it all working perfectly.


Like one of the above posters I didn't get a setup mic with my open-box model either and Mr. Collins said he should be able to send me one this week. I am really impressed with their level of service. It's a shame these didn't sell as well as they should have - the sound quality is fantastic. I got a great deal, too - $240 before tax with the 20% off open box home audio coupon plus a $60 gift card. Best bang for the buck I've gotten in a long time.


Question for SLS owners: I'm getting some hiss on the center and fronts when the volume is low - is this normal? I believe it's happening in all modes but I noticed it the most while listening to FM stations. It's pretty minor but if there's any way to correct that I'd love to know how.


----------



## moyism

Pretty new to the forums but just wanted to say thanks to everyone in this thread. I recently purchased (and unfortunately have to get fixed) InFocus' IN72 PJ and was in the market for a low priced home theater system to "complete the set". To my surprise, finding this thread about the SLS Q-Line HTS fit my price range exactly.


Picked up one of the two remaining SLS Q-Line Gold HTS at my local BB today










Everything seems to be fine but unfortunately I won't be able to set this up until I get my PJ back. Just so I know what I'm getting into, what's the average time it may take me to set this baby up?


Anyway, I thought I would end up with some crappy low-end HTS considering how limited my price range was, but after reading everyone's opinion on this system it seems I may be in for a excellent treat. I'll get back to everyone once I set this up later this month. And thanks again for helping newbies like myself find good systems at relatively decent prices


----------



## Skillz911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skillz911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone played a DVD in DTS? For some reason when I try to play a dts format dvd and change it to AUTO DTS its just blinks with no sound. But AUTO Dolby digital ex works fine? Im using an optical cable and my sony dvd player is set to output DTS as well. Anyone have any ideas? SLSAdvocate?



Ok I figured out what my issue was doh! When playing the dts dvds I never went into the dvds menu to change it to dts format cause I was unaware the dvds that support dts default to DD. Anyhow I got it going now.


----------



## Skillz911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moyism* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pretty new to the forums but just wanted to say thanks to everyone in this thread. I recently purchased (and unfortunately have to get fixed) InFocus' IN72 PJ and was in the market for a low priced home theater system to "complete the set". To my surprise, finding this thread about the SLS Q-Line HTS fit my price range exactly.
> 
> 
> Picked up one of the two remaining SLS Q-Line Gold HTS at my local BB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything seems to be fine but unfortunately I won't be able to set this up until I get my PJ back. Just so I know what I'm getting into, what's the average time it may take me to set this baby up?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would end up with some crappy low-end HTS considering how limited my price range was, but after reading everyone's opinion on this system it seems I may be in for a excellent treat. I'll get back to everyone once I set this up later this month. And thanks again for helping newbies like myself find good systems at relatively decent prices



Ahh sorry to hear about your PJ, hopefully you get it up and going so you can enjoy this great system. The setup didn't take to long I guess running the speaker wire took the longest all depending on room setup etc. When I first setup everything it took about an 1hr and some change but I didn't get fool with all its settings and tweaks cause it was late and I turned in for the night and I like to take my time with this type of thing. Anyway the next day I ran the speaker setup with the included setup mic which I highly suggest using than I began testing out the different audio formats etc. Depending on how fast if you setup equipment it could take anywhere from 1-2hrs or maybe less.


----------



## FlyGTI

I took my time with it too, because I've got a pretty complicated space to work with when setting it up. If I'd had a different room layout, I think it would have gone much faster. When the setup moves downstairs to the basement, it'll go a lot quicker. I'm planning to run lines through the walls specifically for this setup when I finish the basement, so it'll be easier (and cleaner) this time around.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> couple more question, is it a good idea to upgrade the speaker wires that came with the system? whats the biggest size that i can use? the spring clips on the back of the speakers looks pretty small.
> 
> 
> and does the DVD player come with it own remote?



Yes the DVD has it's own remote.


I recommend replacing the speaker wire that came with it. Use a good, high strand count, oxygen free copper at least 16 gauge (14 is better) especially if your rear runs are longer. The same wire for all speakers is best. You may have to strip a little to get the 14 gauge into the speakers. I also recommend replacing the RCA cable for the sub to a better grade. Some people say they can't hear the difference. I believe I can. I also use a filtered power center which some people say is BS also. It also makes a difference IMO.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I'm getting some hiss on the center and fronts when the volume is low - is this normal? I believe it's happening in all modes but I noticed it the most while listening to FM stations. It's pretty minor but if there's any way to correct that I'd love to know how.



Are you sure this isn't a signal strength issue? If it doesn't happen with any other selection (DVD, etc.) I'd try a better FM antenna.


The other possibility is that the receiver is in one of the processing modes that just doesn't sound very good on FM broadcasts. Try it in stereo only and see if it's any better.


----------



## SLSAdvocate

Since I was asked once again via PM recently and since this thread is getting long and we had this discussion near the beginning, I wanted to repeat that I do not work for SLS and never have. I have no relatives there etc. I own a small amount of SLS stock but if I drove the sale of 1,000 Q-Line systems, I doubt I'd benefit very much. I am an IT consultant and part time stock trader. My home theater store closed over ten years ago. I never heard of SLS until the fall of 2004 when I was fishing around for a consumer electronics stock to buy. FWIW, I have lost money on SLS stock. I should hate them for that I suppose...


I do this because I have a soft spot for little known companies that have "got something" but are not doing that well in the market. Especially when a BB doesn't represent the product well and it reflects unfairly on its quality. I personally own 2 Q-Line systems used in secondary rooms and an SLS HT-400 7.1 system which is one of their higher end systems from their Home Cinema line. I bought the HT-400 _after_ I owned the first Q-Line a few months. I didn't "need" the second Q-Line system and arguably didn't need the first. At the price I got it for it was worth it to me.


I happen to believe that these are some of the best sounding speakers for the price in the market today. This is based on personal experience and nothing more. The HT-400 system is something else... You know, if you ever decide to upgrade...










I hope I've been helpful to those of you needing information about the SLS products. That's all I'm trying to do; be helpful. I have very little to gain personally from my "advocacy..."


----------



## Hakkamike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also got it at 299 less 10% at Best Buy ... I think I got one of the few remaining in southwestern CT. Couldn't pass it up at that price.
> 
> 
> In fact, I don't really have a stand to put it on, and I don't have a TV to connect to it, etc. etc. but you have to start somewhere, right?
> 
> 
> This is going in my basement, where I used to have a really old TV that went out a couple years ago, and I figured, well, if I'm going to have to replace the TV, might as well make it a nice setup! Didn't get to the TV yet, but I do have an old amp/phono/CD player down there.
> 
> 
> Now I have to work on running the wires, mounting the speakers, getting a stand, getting a TV. ....
> 
> 
> I set it up on the floor last night just to make sure all was well. I checked out the digital connection to the DVD player and played a CD on it and it worked great. Didn't run through the speaker setup yet. I did notice that on playing an FM station, it seemed that sound was normal through the center and left front speakers, and quite soft in the right front and surrounds. Not too worried as I didn't really try to experiment or balance the speakers yet. However, all the speakers sounded fine when playing a CD. Not sure why it would be different.
> 
> 
> Anyone use any speaker mounts to mount the speakers on the wall that they would recommend?
> 
> 
> Also - I have an old turntable which I connected to the AUX inputs. Sound is very, very faint unless I turn it up really high. Do I need some sort of pre-amp to connect a turntable to the receiver?



I am using the mounts that came with mine to mount them to the wall , I just drill ed 3 holes in the mount and bent the mount tabs in opposite directions a bit to get a good tight fit and now no problem at all


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakkamike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using the mounts that came with mine to mount them to the wall , I just drill ed 3 holes in the mount and bent the mount tabs in opposite directions a bit to get a good tight fit and now no problem at all



I used the common low cost mount that looks like this:









You have to add a screw to the center of the mount point arm and use the little tapered center hole on the rear of the speakers. They are readily available on eBay for under $20 for a set of 5 and work fine.


----------



## maximus96

i noticed lately that whenever i unplug the power from the receiver, the component video out takes a long while before sending a signal to the tv. at first i thought i mis-wired some connection and while flipping thru for a while the manual the image suddenly appears on the tv. its happened a few times, and i only tried it with component. anybody else experience this before? is my receiver defective? everything else has been good so far.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i noticed lately that whenever i unplug the power from the receiver, the component video out takes a long while before sending a signal to the tv. at first i thought i mis-wired some connection and while flipping thru for a while the manual the image suddenly appears on the tv. its happened a few times, and i only tried it with component. anybody else experience this before? is my receiver defective? everything else has been good so far.



If I understand this correctly, you are unplugging the receiver and when you plug it back in and play a source, the video on the TV does not come up right away? Not sure I can explain your symptom here but I guess I'd ask why are you unplugging the receiver often enough that this is a problem?


You might try another TV to rule out a problem with the one you are connected to. Also, try the source connected directly to the TV and see if the delay is present then when the source is unplugged and plugged back in.


If no other problems are present with the receiver, it doesn't sound like a defect to me. Even if it is the receiver's behavior causing the delay, regularly plugging in and unplugging is probably not going to be considered normal use.


----------



## Hakkamike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakkamike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using the mounts that came with mine to mount them to the wall , I just drill ed 3 holes in the mount and bent the mount tabs in opposite directions a bit to get a good tight fit and now no problem at all




Here is the speaker mounted


----------



## clickart

I bought an open box and it did not come with the mic. Could I go and buy a mic and use it to do the auto setup? Which mic should I get? Could somebody be nice enough to let me borrow the mic and I will send it back when I'm done. Lastly, what is the universal code for the dvd player? I also didn't come with the dvd remote.


----------



## whoiswes

I know this is a long shot, but if anyone has any of these units left at their local BB and would consider helping me obtain one, I'd appreciate it very much. I live in KC, and there are none within 100 miles...sigh.


thanks in advance.


----------



## gi0rgi0

Is the receiver in the silver and gold the same receiver ?

And are there any other differences between the silver and gold

besides the gold coming with the dvd player ?


Also I noticed these were clearanced. Any idea if sls will come out with

an updated version. Maybe a platinum htib with hdmi inputs ?


----------



## T J M

I'm pretty sure they're not the same receiver, the Silver doesn't have as many connections as the Gold does AFAIK(s-vid. etc...). Plus, i've been told that the receiver is a re-branded Sherwood, SLS just makes the speakers- the Gold is at least.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clickart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought an open box and it did not come with the mic. Could I go and buy a mic and use it to do the auto setup? Which mic should I get? Could somebody be nice enough to let me borrow the mic and I will send it back when I'm done. Lastly, what is the universal code for the dvd player? I also didn't come with the dvd remote.



The receiver remote will operate the DVD player. I believe it is the default out of the box when you select DVD control on the receiver remote. This is also documented in the manual.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T J M* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're not the same receiver, the Silver doesn't have as many connections as the Gold does AFAIK(s-vid. etc...). Plus, i've been told that the receiver is a re-branded Sherwood, SLS just makes the speakers- the Gold is at least.



This is correct. Gold and Silver speakers are the same. Both receivers are re-branded Sherwoods. Silver has fewer connections.


----------



## jhsfosho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakkamike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is the speaker mounted




looks like a nice mount hakkamike. I might do that after I move out of the dorms here on campus.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoiswes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this is a long shot, but if anyone has any of these units left at their local BB and would consider helping me obtain one, I'd appreciate it very much. I live in KC, and there are none within 100 miles...sigh.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



Click here: At BB Website


----------



## DMP62

Got my Q-Line Gold last week and have some questions.


Most of my viewing is via a Dish 500 with a Dish Network DVR 625 receiver, first let me say I have posted a question about the Dish receiver on a Dish forum to make sure there isn't a problem with the Dish receiver. I've hooked the digital optical out of the Dish receiver to the SLS receiver and I can't seem to get Dolby Digital from the Dish receiver, the Dish receiver only seems to output PCM (what does PCM stand for anyway?).


So the problem is it sounds terrible, I've been through auto speaker setup a couple times, changed things manually for almost every setting and combination available. I finally got a poor but listenable setup with Dolby Prologic II music and adjusting the panoramic settings. I'm wondering if the system should perform this poor on a signal that isn't Dolby Digital or is there a problem with the SLS receiver? For the most part it sounds as if the speakers are still in the box and the rear surround speakers sound like an off tuned radio, they aren't turned off and the voice is faint and garbled, all in all it seems like only the stereo setting (which certainly isn't why I bought this system) is going to work for this audio signal, is this correct?


The good news is when I connect my TV via the digital optical out and tune a HD channel with Dolby Digital this thing is outstanding and performs like the system I thought I bought, the FM tuner sounds very good too, I just need some feedback on how the SLS should sound off of PCM audio.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMP62* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've hooked the digital optical out of the Dish receiver to the SLS receiver and I can't seem to get Dolby Digital from the Dish receiver, the Dish receiver only seems to output PCM (what does PCM stand for anyway?).
> 
> 
> I just need some feedback on how the SLS should sound off of PCM audio.



Pulse Code Modulation. It's a standard method for digitizing analog audio.


You have to tell the Dish STB to output Dolby Digital. Should be in a setup menu somewhere probably under Audio Settings.


Different 2 channel sources, whether PCM or analog will sound better/worse in one of the various analog surround modes (ProLogic, PL-II, CS, etc.). It's just a fact of life that some sources sound better in some analog surround modes than others. It's why there are so many of them included with your receiver. Sometimes stereo is best. Not all 2 channel sounds get improved or enhanced by the various surround modes. If the soundtrack was originally developed as a ProLogic soundtrack it will sound "correct" in one of the ProLogic modes. Very little music was originally produced to be enhanced by multi-channel analog decoding. It happens that it enhances a lot of it though.


----------



## DMP62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pulse Code Modulation. It's a standard method for digitizing analog audio.
> 
> 
> You have to tell the Dish STB to output Dolby Digital. Should be in a setup menu somewhere probably under Audio Settings.
> 
> 
> Different 2 channel sources, whether PCM or analog will sound better/worse in one of the various analog surround modes (ProLogic, PL-II, CS, etc.). It's just a fact of life that some sources sound better in some analog surround modes than others. It's why there are so many of them included with your receiver. Sometimes stereo is best. Not all 2 channel sounds get improved or enhanced by the various surround modes. If the soundtrack was originally developed as a ProLogic soundtrack it will sound "correct" in one of the ProLogic modes. Very little music was originally produced to be enhanced by multi-channel analog decoding. It happens that it enhances a lot of it though.



Thanks for your response.


I had found the Dolby in the Dish setup menu, the default was DD/PCM, switching to DD only neted no audio at all and since have come to find out that very little on Dish network is broadcast in DD unless you have a high def receiver.


I'll try hooking the audio from the Dish receiver up to the SLS via analog, it can't sound any worse and that will free the two digital optical inputs I need for my TV and DVD recorder, I get the feeling that the Dish HD upgrade isn't as far off as I was planning.


----------



## whoiswes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Click here: At BB Website



doesn't help me much - like i said, i already had the local store do a district lookup - nothing at any store within 100 miles - most stores were showing -1 or -2 on stock, which means (according to the BB employee, who seemed to know what he was doing) that the floor models were gone as well...


in any case, if anyone does have any available at their local store and wouldn't mind shipping to me (i will compensate you for your time and expense) please let me know.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoiswes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> doesn't help me much - like i said, i already had the local store do a district lookup - nothing at any store within 100 miles - most stores were showing -1 or -2 on stock, which means (according to the BB employee, who seemed to know what he was doing) that the floor models were gone as well...
> 
> 
> in any case, if anyone does have any available at their local store and wouldn't mind shipping to me (i will compensate you for your time and expense) please let me know.



Can't you order it online from that link?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMP62* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> I had found the Dolby in the Dish setup menu, the default was DD/PCM, switching to DD only neted no audio at all and since have come to find out that very little on Dish network is broadcast in DD unless you have a high def receiver.
> 
> 
> I'll try hooking the audio from the Dish receiver up to the SLS via analog, it can't sound any worse and that will free the two digital optical inputs I need for my TV and DVD recorder, I get the feeling that the Dish HD upgrade isn't as far off as I was planning.



The PCM should sound better than the analog connection. Maybe there's something wrong with your STB. Maybe your missing a firmware or software update. I'd call Dish and make them replace your box or update your firmware/software. It's defective if they can't fix it.


BTW, all DD output should be two channel if the original soundtrack is not 5.1, 3.1, etc. Otherwise, why would someone ever select the DD only setting and get sound only when the original soundtrack was DD and none all other times? Makes no sense.


Edit: Make sure the optical cable you are using from the STB to the SLS works on another known good source. This could be the problem also. Dust/dirt in the optical connection outlet on the STB could do it too.


----------



## whoiswes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't you order it online from that link?



not that i can see - all i get is a "print" option - nothing about adding to cart. other items give me the add to cart icon...this one doesn't.


too bad, too, because i'd gladly pay the shipping and whatnot just to get one.


my neighbor works for BB - i'm going to see if he might be able to help, otherwise i'll call their corporate offices, see what i can dredge up.


i finally convince the wife to let me get another system and now i can't find it...i suppose i could settle for an onkyo (when they go on sale at shoponkyo.com) but being as this is supposedly a very nice system....


----------



## billnchristy

Another person looking for the sherwood DVD remote code. I got the reciever code to program but cant do jack with the DVD player.


Please help, this will be going back to best buy if I cannot get the remote to program!!


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't you order it online from that link?



No, I think because it's a closeout, it's in-store only.


FWIW, I found when calling different Best Buys that they have different 'local areas'. So, when I called one and they didn't have any, they did a search and gave me a bunch of locations that were further than I wanted to go. I then called another Best Buy, who I knew didn't have any, and asked them to do a search. They came up with a different list of stores, some of which had inventory. I asked them (just to be clever) if the first store I had called had any inventory. They were not able to see that store in their system. So it's like they have a set radius they can view.


I also asked if they could ship it from one store to another - also a 'no' since it's a closeout.


Last comment - when they told me that they had 2 in stock, when I got there all they had was the floor model and one still in the original box. So I think their inventory numbers also include any floor models.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used the common low cost mount that looks like this:
> 
> 
> You have to add a screw to the center of the mount point arm and use the little tapered center hole on the rear of the speakers. They are readily available on eBay for under $20 for a set of 5 and work fine.




Thanks, SLSAdvocate. Sadly, those look exactly like the ones I ended up buying at Best Buy for something like about 4 times the amount you quoted!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billnchristy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another person looking for the sherwood DVD remote code. I got the reciever code to program but cant do jack with the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Please help, this will be going back to best buy if I cannot get the remote to program!!



What remote are you using? If it's a Harmony, you can select SLS as the brand. It's the only DVD listed on their website under SLS. If you have a code entry universal remote, try some of the Phillips DVD codes.


----------



## billnchristy

Its a crappy universal I bought at best buy on the advice of the a-holes who wouldnt mark it down.


It does not respond to Philips codes and there are no Sherwood DVD codes that I can find.


SLS advice is buy a remote from 1-800 remotes, sherwood remotes are 60-80 bucks...I guess its gonna go back.


Any advice? A non functioning DVD player is pretty useless, I can get by with no receiver remote, but when you cannot access menus on DVDs whats the point?


----------



## bitpoh

Won't it be cheaper to just replace the DVD player?


----------



## billnchristy

I have a toshiba laying around but I cant stand the fact that I cant use something I paid for.


----------



## zhelder

I got my second one of these units a couple of weeks ago. Paid $199 for it, like I did for my first unit, in East Hanover, NJ. I simply said, "Hey man, I got this for $199 in Paramus a few weeks ago. I got the receipt. Can you match the price?" The guy looked surprised, but asked his department head and they did it, and they never even looked at my previous receipt. I tried to use a coupon too, but it wouldn't go through with the price override. Props to the kid running the register for scanning the coupon though. My living room is rocking now.


For any NJ people on this board, I asked my local store (Paramus Rt. 17) to do a search. They said that East Hanover and Rockaway (probably the two least busy Northern NJ stores) may each have one left. The units in East Hanover were tucked away on a high shelf in the back corner of the store, and are brand new (There were 2 left after I bought my unit about two week ago). There's probably a good chance that one unit is still there. Good luck!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billnchristy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its a crappy universal I bought at best buy on the advice of the a-holes who wouldnt mark it down.
> 
> 
> It does not respond to Philips codes and there are no Sherwood DVD codes that I can find.
> 
> 
> SLS advice is buy a remote from 1-800 remotes, sherwood remotes are 60-80 bucks...I guess its gonna go back.
> 
> 
> Any advice? A non functioning DVD player is pretty useless, I can get by with no receiver remote, but when you cannot access menus on DVDs whats the point?



Have you tried calling SLS? Some of the other posters have mentioned email and phone contacts in the earlier pages of this thread. Seriously, I understand your frustration but you'll solve the problem soon enough. Don't throw out the baby with the bath... Well, you know what I mean.


Do you have the remote for the receiver? It will run the DVD player.


----------



## billnchristy

I have emailed SLS and they said they dont have any and suggested 1-800 remotes. I have no problem purchasing a new remote but not at the price I paid (considering some got complete units for the same or less).


I have no reciever or dvd remote. I got the speakers, DVD player, Reciever and wire...thats it.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billnchristy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have emailed SLS and they said they dont have any and suggested 1-800 remotes. I have no problem purchasing a new remote but not at the price I paid (considering some got complete units for the same or less).
> 
> 
> I have no reciever or dvd remote. I got the speakers, DVD player, Reciever and wire...thats it.



Sam's has the Harmony 676 for under $100. It has online support for the SLS Q-Line Gold both the receiver and DVD. If you are not familiar with the Harmony remote, it plugs into your PC via USB and you go to their website and download the device controls you need. It is quite simple and elegant. No more code entry hassles and they save your configuration file for later updating or tweaking. I assume you got a heck of a price if you got it with no accessories. I know I did as I bought my second system in the same state. Yes, you'll have to dig down a little more to solve your remote problem, but I assure you, you will not be sorry.


----------



## TOOEVL

Anyone have a source where a person could purchase this system?


Thanks for any info!


----------



## thecrazykevy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TOOEVL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have a source where a person could purchase this system?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Check at the Best Buy stores near you. If they don't have it then ask then to check other Best Buy stores in their computer to see if any have it in stock.


----------



## barrykai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check at the Best Buy stores near you. If they don't have it then ask then to check other Best Buy stores in their computer to see if any have it in stock.



I talked to Micah at SLS and he stated that they will continue to distribute the system but no longer at big box stores like BB. BB didn't know how great this system was and neither did the customers. I purchased a floor model at BB without the DVD remote, power cord to the sub, mic, owners manual and one of the SLS emblems was missing from a speaker. However, at 230.00 it was a steal. Micah tells me that the system will sell for over 700.00 at smaller retailers in the future.


Barry


----------



## Hakkamike

Just a quick up-date on our SLS-system, the wife and our twin daughters(12) LOVE it. It is not too often that I have purchased something that everyone in the family likes


----------



## barrykai

My BB sales guy in Plano, TX (suburb of Dallas) said there were several new ones available at their stores in Brownsville, TX which is the southern most part of TX at the Mexico border.


----------



## ric1287

im sorry, but i cant seem to find the actual remote codes in this thread. I have the OFA Kameleon and another universal, will either of these work for the reciever? Thanks


----------



## qboy

I have not bought this system. I have questions about this system:

- Is there digital delay setting in the receiver?

- What is the material of the casing of those speakers?

- I am thinking to choose between Onkyo HT-S790 (7.1) and this sytem. Any suggestion which one is better?


Thanks in advance!


-----------------------------------------------

Never mind. I was not able to find this system in any of our local BB stores.


----------



## clickart

Should I connect my xbox 360 to the receiver by components or directly to my hdtv? Is the picture quailty going to be the same?


----------



## thecrazykevy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clickart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Should I connect my xbox 360 to the receiver by components or directly to my hdtv? Is the picture quailty going to be the same?



It should be since the receiver should have enough bandwith for HD component signals. If you run of component inputs on the tv then you should connect the xbox 360 and the other to receiver and connect the receiver to the tv.


----------



## thecrazykevy

Well, finally after looking around 4 Best Buys and finding nothing but a broken demo unit, I just ordered one from Amazon since I still had $145 in gift certificate left that I got for free. The total with shipping was $545 but with the gift certificate it ended up being $400 out of pocket. Not too bad since with tax, the Best Buy deal would of been $325 for me.


Now, do these speakers really sound that good? I'm still a tad skeptical since the receiver and dvd player alone would cost at least $300 together.


----------



## FlyGTI

Kevy, I think you'll enjoy them. The speakers are very nice.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, finally after looking around 4 Best Buys and finding nothing but a broken demo unit, I just ordered one from Amazon since I still had $145 in gift certificate left that I got for free. The total with shipping was $545 but with the gift certificate it ended up being $400 out of pocket. Not too bad since with tax, the Best Buy deal would of been $325 for me.
> 
> 
> Now, do these speakers really sound that good? I'm still a tad skeptical since the receiver and dvd player alone would cost at least $300 together.



That's interesting. I didn't even know they were available on Amazon. Just looking now and Amazon indicates "currently unavailable."


Let us know how it goes. It would be great to be able to refer people to that source. There have been several posters who have not been able to find it at their local BB.


----------



## thecrazykevy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I didn't even know they were available on Amazon. Just looking now and Amazon indicates "currently unavailable."
> 
> 
> Let us know how it goes. It would be great to be able to refer people to that source. There have been several posters who have not been able to find it at their local BB.



It wasn't from amazon directly but a seller selling on amazon. I guess I bought the only unit availible.


Does the entire box really weight 130 pounds? All the speakers, sub, receiver and dvd player just only add up to around 85 pounds. Where does the other 45 pounds come from?



One more question, does the receiver automatically switch digital audio inputs to which ever one receiving a signal without you having to select it manually? It seems the remote has controls for directly selecting the analog audio input but none for selecting or switching between the digital inputs.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the entire box really weight 130 pounds? All the speakers, sub, receiver and dvd player just only add up to around 85 pounds. Where does the other 45 pounds come from?



Well, some of it is the inner boxes and packing as each component is separately boxed within the main box. All are individually strapped as well. Some of it is the accessories: remotes, batteries, antennas, power cords, speaker wire etc. But the answer to your question is _the speakers!!_ The SLS spec sheet is wrong. When you attach the solid metal stand each speaker weighs over 8lbs. Have you ever heard a good speaker that only weighed a few ounces? Better yet, have you ever heard a speaker that only weighed a few ounces sound good??


5 * 8 = 40, Sub is 31, 40 + 31 = 71, Receiver is 23, 71 + 23 = 94, DVD is 12, 94 + 12 = 106, + accessories, wire and packing easily 130lbs...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One more question, does the receiver automatically switch digital audio inputs to which ever one receiving a signal without you having to select it manually? It seems the remote has controls for directly selecting the analog audio input but none for selecting or switching between the digital inputs.



Not to my knowledge. You have to select the input from the remote when you want to use a particular source, regardless of digital or analog. You assign the digital inputs to Video 1, Video 2, etc. and select accordingly. Is that a deal killer for ya'??










Happy Thanksgiving all. -SLSA


----------



## SLSAdvocate

BTW, I noticed that SLS has the manual in PDF (4.7 mb) on their website now. This will help a lot of you with many of the questions you might have.

SLS Q-Line Gold Manual


----------



## Hoss27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now, do these speakers really sound that good? I'm still a tad skeptical since the receiver and dvd player alone would cost at least $300 together.



Look at it as you are paying for the speakers and getting a sub, dvd player, and receiver to be able to put a signal through them until you can upgrade.


----------



## afrogt

This system was originally $599 or $799. Best Buy didn't know how to market it. So its a steal at $299.


----------



## jplayland

Only problem is that there is only 2 or 3 BB stores around the country that have any left, and you can't have a product transfered from an area that is serviced by a different warehouse.


I live in Minnesota and our warehouse services Minnesota and half of Wisconson. No stores in this area have any left.


One store in Indy has a bunch, but otherwise there are only a few stores with 1 or 2 in the country. I am trying to find someone I know from Indy who can ship one up here.


----------



## thecrazykevy

On the bright side, it appears SLS will start selling thier q-line products in smaller retailers in the US soon: http://www.slsloudspeakers.com/content/view/211/89/ Guess both sales at big block stores like Walmart and Blockbuster weren't that great. The bad news is that the price tag would be a lot higher considering they sell the q-line silver on their website for $800.


----------



## Lieutenant Dan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jplayland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only problem is that there is only 2 or 3 BB stores around the country that have any left, and you can't have a product transfered from an area that is serviced by a different warehouse.
> 
> 
> I live in Minnesota and our warehouse services Minnesota and half of Wisconson. No stores in this area have any left.
> 
> 
> One store in Indy has a bunch, but otherwise there are only a few stores with 1 or 2 in the country. I am trying to find someone I know from Indy who can ship one up here.



How do you know there's only 2 or 3 stores that still have them? Do you know which ones do?


----------



## thai

I've been looking for some speaker stands for my SLS system.. I can't seem to find any that fit. Any recommendations/ideas?


Thanks


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thai* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been looking for some speaker stands for my SLS system.. I can't seem to find any that fit. Any recommendations/ideas? Thanks



Assuming you are talking about floorstanding, the T-70 model in this link will work. The speakers simply are set on them. For a sturdier effect, you can attach the speaker's metal base to the stand by drilling mounting holes in them. I use these in both of my setups.

Premier Audio T Series Link


----------



## thai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assuming you are talking about floorstanding, the T-70 model in this link will work. The speakers simply are set on them. For a sturdier effect, you can attach the speaker's metal base to the stand by drilling mounting holes in them. I use these in both of my setups.



Thanks SLSAdvocate - I saw your earlier post - the wife wants a different "look" for the stands. And yes, I am looking for floorstanding ones.

Any others?


Thanks!


----------



## arrdev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used the common low cost mount that looks like this:
> 
> 
> You have to add a screw to the center of the mount point arm and use the little tapered center hole on the rear of the speakers. They are readily available on eBay for under $20 for a set of 5 and work fine.




Hey, I've been following this thread for a while and was able to get this system from a best buy in long island city a few weeks ago (one of the only ones that were left around NYC). It's great so far, and I really am enjoying it. I live in an apartment in NYC and am looking to mount my rear speakers to the wall. Can you describe exactly what I would need to do (I read a couple of the posts about it but am a bit confused- I haven't wall-mounted anything before). What tools are required, and how much of a factor is the weight of the speakers? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to assume I know almost nothing about how this is done







And thanks for all the reccs for this sytem- I'm definitely very happy with it and for a great price too!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thai* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks SLSAdvocate - I saw your earlier post - the wife wants a different "look" for the stands. And yes, I am looking for floorstanding ones.
> 
> Any others?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Because of the small, single screw mounting hole on the rear of the speakers you can use almost any stand with minor adaptation. The LS series in the link I provided earlier would also work. Sounds like you want to shop for asthetics first so I'd suggest looking around for something that fits that requirement and then consider what if any adaptation is necessary to to mount the SLS speakers.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arrdev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, I've been following this thread for a while and was able to get this system from a best buy in long island city a few weeks ago (one of the only ones that were left around NYC). It's great so far, and I really am enjoying it. I live in an apartment in NYC and am looking to mount my rear speakers to the wall. Can you describe exactly what I would need to do (I read a couple of the posts about it but am a bit confused- I haven't wall-mounted anything before). What tools are required, and how much of a factor is the weight of the speakers? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to assume I know almost nothing about how this is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for all the reccs for this sytem- I'm definitely very happy with it and for a great price too!



In an earlier post I showed a common and standard wall mount bracket which is available under $20 for a set of 5 on eBay. It will be pretty hard to cover all the concerns about wall mounting in text but it's no different from mounting shelf brackets or a mirror or other fairly weighty item. You might be able to get by without them but I'd recommend using a wall molly or plug (assuming you are mounting to dry wall) just to be sure. If your dry wall is firm or you have a solid wood surface, then you won't need this.


You have two key considerations when wall mounting rear speakers. Location relative to seating position and how asthetic you want or need to be about the wire that must run to them. If you don't care if the wire is exposed and just running down the wall then you don't have much to worry about. If you want it hidden, then you have to either fish it behind the drywall or use a wire channel type strip that mounts on the face of the wall.


Since the SLS speakers are directional, meaning they send the sound where they are aimed, you'll want to consider the primary seating position and try to balance the location of the two speakers equidistant from that seating position. If you can't, it's not the end of the world, but it's better if they are.


As for tools, you'll need a screwdriver or small drill with a screwdriver bit and in most cases, you'll want to drill pilot holes for the screws. Once you select your location, use the bracket itself as a template and mark the screw hole locations with a pencil making sure the bracket is square and/or level. Drill the pilot hole or plug hole with an appropriate sized bit at the locations you have pencilled. Mount the bracket base into these holes and the speaker into the other part of the bracket and insert it onto the wall piece. You have to have the wire connected to the speaker before you attach it to the wall piece.


Hope this helps and good luck.


P.S. Maybe you should get a friend who has done things like this before to help you or maybe your building super will do it...


----------



## m4doyle

so i just got one of these systems as an openbox model from bestbuy for my birthday. very nice system but i cant seem to get my back surround speakers to work. all i have hooked up is my xbox360 via the digital optical cord...what am i doing wrong? is there a certain setting i need to put it on to make them all work? i have it auto detecting as of now.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m4doyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so i just got one of these systems as an openbox model from bestbuy for my birthday. very nice system but i cant seem to get my back surround speakers to work. all i have hooked up is my xbox360 via the digital optical cord...what am i doing wrong? is there a certain setting i need to put it on to make them all work? i have it auto detecting as of now.



At least 2 possibilities here. It's possible you need to tell the xBox that have a 5.1 system and/or to output via optical or it's possible that your game doesn't take advantage of it.


I would suggest you activate the manual test tone in the speaker setup menu and determine if all channels are responding. It would be odd if your rear channels didn't work.


You might also need to assign the optical input. Use the button on the front to cycle through the 4 digital inputs. Oh, and be sure you don't have the optical cable plugged into the receiver in the optical out jack. Be sure you're using one of the optical in jacks.


The optical cable could be bad too. I've had that happen before. Be sure to try a known working optical cable.


----------



## tzzoooma

I got my SLS gold going today, apparently the last one in the area.

I had a $300 LG HTIB that I took back. Compared to the SLS, it

sounded like a toy. The SLS is all I could want and more for $265.

Super crisp highs.


Most happy camper here, thanks for all the info.


----------



## clickart

I don't think the reciever automatically detects the xbox 360 as doby digital. I have to press the audio button on the reciever to "doby digital" to get the back speakers to work.


----------



## p3Orion

Just found out about the SLS Audio Q-Line.


Looks like it will be very difficult to locate one from BB.


Since I would not be seated in a central position if I mounted the speakers in four corners of my room, is there a +/- feature that allows output of the speakers to be adjusted?


For example:



Left Front Speaker ----- Center Speaker --------------------------------- Right Front Speaker (output + 5)



----------------------------- Me ----------------------------------------------------------------------


Left Rear Speaker ------------------------------------------------------- Right Rear Speaker (output +5)


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *p3Orion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just found out about the SLS Audio Q-Line.
> 
> 
> Looks like it will be very difficult to locate one from BB.
> 
> 
> Since I would not be seated in a central position if I mounted the speakers in four corners of my room, is there a +/- feature that allows output of the speakers to be adjusted?
> 
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> Left Front Speaker ----- Center Speaker --------------------------------- Right Front Speaker (output + 5)
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------- Me ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Left Rear Speaker ------------------------------------------------------- Right Rear Speaker (output +5)



Yes. Both speaker relative volume levels and actual distance adjustment for time correction to balance sound arrival at the seating position. Be sure to "aim" the speakers at the primary seating position. They are somewhat directional.


----------



## m4doyle

so i got the surround sound working, but there is one problem.....the voices in my DVD's are are all way too low, i have to turn on my tv volume to hear them! what is going on?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m4doyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so i got the surround sound working, but there is one problem.....the voices in my DVD's are are all way too low, i have to turn on my tv volume to hear them! what is going on?



Will need a little more information to answer this. How do you have the DVD player connected to the receiver? How is it connected to the TV?


----------



## zartan_themagicman

I just recently got the Gold system and am as thrilled as I can be. I do have a question though...

I've noticed my front left speaker having some static/popping sound. not sure if this is due to the volume of the sub or if the speaker may have a problem. I'm no audiophile, and don't know much other that the basics as far as speaker/reciever setup. Any ideas?? I was thinking maybe if the subwoofer wasn't at the appropriate volume then the front speakers may be compensating, but it's only the left one...Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## m4doyle

i have the component HD cable hooked into my tv, i have a digital optical cord from my xbox to the reciever, the optical cord is the only thing hooked into the reciever. the thing im wondering is the red and white cables from the composite side of the hd cable hooked into the tv, should i unhook those comptelly or should i plug them into the reciever?


----------



## cedarburger

ORIGINAL POST: After reading all the posts here, I was very excited last evening to pick up my newly purchased Q-Line Gold system from Best Buy which they are no longer carrying [this one had to be shipped in from points unknown].


I was preparing to set it up when I found that one of the speaker connection clips [red speaker, black clip] was broken - I think they could have used better connectors.


Best Buy could offer no assistance other than "We can try to get a display speaker from another store, but we can't get you a new one.". Since the system is brand new, this is not acceptable to me. At one [Best Buy] store a salesperson mentioned the "new" model would be shipping soon-not sure he even knows what I was looking for.


I have emailed and called SLS today and have had no response yet. I am very disappointed. If It looks like I will be returning it [all 130 pounds of it!] and getting an Onkyo from another big box electronics store.


I cannot even find if they have any other dealers or factory authorized service centers near me. has anyone else had trouble finding factory authorized service or getting any response on concerns?


******************************UPDATE*****************************I stand corrected. SLS ROCKS! that's all I can say. I called and explained to the woman answering he phone that I had tried repeatedly to reach someone and she went and got a customer service [can I say his name? I'd like to give him props!]. Not only had he just emailed me, but he was great about everything. Please understand that my frustration was with Best Buy and because of the debacle, I just thought I was getting left in the lurch. Well in steps "customer service" [can I say his name?]at SLS. I am amazed. His email stated simply that there was no problem and they would get me a speaker. All I had to do was tell him where to ship it.


NOW THAT IS A COMPANY THAT STANDS BEHIND ITS PRODUCT! Thank you to SLS and thank you to AVS for this forum...I hope to see you all again soon [with my hook-up questions]


And SLSAdvocate, thanks for the tip on the set-up while I wait. I would whole-heartedly recommend SALS to anyone. Best Buy I will not shop at again. Seriously.


Oh, and SLS told me there is not a new system shipping to BB.














SLS


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rabbi7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just recently got the Gold system and am as thrilled as I can be. I do have a question though...
> 
> I've noticed my front left speaker having some static/popping sound. not sure if this is due to the volume of the sub or if the speaker may have a problem. I'm no audiophile, and don't know much other that the basics as far as speaker/reciever setup. Any ideas?? I was thinking maybe if the subwoofer wasn't at the appropriate volume then the front speakers may be compensating, but it's only the left one...Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Is this with all sources (DVD, Tuner, etc.) or just one?


Assuming it's all sources, first swap the left front speaker with the right front speaker and see if the popping sound moves to the right side. Assure both speakers are properly connected to the wire and that there is no chance of the two wires touching each other. Check the connection at the receiver also. Make sure all speakers are wired for proper phase, meaning the side of the speaker wire with the black stripe is always connected to the black terminal on both the speakers and the receiver connection points. As for the sub, turn the volume knob on the sub to hafway and then use your setup microphone to balance the speakers (follow manual instructions for proper auto speaker setup). Once that completes, any excess sub volume will be up to you.


If the problem stays on the left after all that then it is in the receiver. If it moves to the right, then it's the speaker.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m4doyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have the component HD cable hooked into my tv, i have a digital optical cord from my xbox to the reciever, the optical cord is the only thing hooked into the reciever. the thing im wondering is the red and white cables from the composite side of the hd cable hooked into the tv, should i unhook those comptelly or should i plug them into the reciever?



Let's make sure we're speaking the same language terms here. The "component HD cable" I assume is the red, green, and blue RCA type cable (known as a component video cable BTW) which is going from the xbox to the TV. When you say the "composite side of the HD cable" I assume you mean the left and right (white and red) audio pair going from the xbox to the TV. There are combination cables which have all 5 connecters, RGB and red/white audio in the same cable.


So, to answer your questions, it shouldn't make any difference that you have connected the audio to the TV assuming they are also connected to the audio out jacks on the xbox. However, it may be necessary to "tell" the xbox to use the optical output and to output dolby digital. Be certain the optical cable is good. Verify it with the DVD player or something. It's very easy to crimp them or damage them. Also verify the connections into both xbox and the receiver are firm, seated and in the right way. Be sure to try a few different surround modes to see if your center channel is working on other modes or not.


Last possibility is a remote one but it is possible to inadvertently disable the center speaker (which is where most of the voice dialog comes from) in the menu of the receiver. Be sure to double check the speaker setup that the system is configured for all 6: L, C, R, SR, SL, and Sub speakers.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cedarburger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After reading all the posts here, I was very excited last evening to pick up my newly purchased Q-Line Gold system from Best Buy which they are no longer carrying [this one had to be shipped in from points unknown].
> 
> 
> I was preparing to set it up when I found that one of the speaker connection clips [red speaker, black clip] was broken - I think they could have used better connectors.
> 
> 
> Best Buy could offer no assistance other than "We can try to get a display speaker from another store, but we can't get you a new one.". Since the system is brand new, this is not acceptable to me. At one [Best Buy] store a salesperson mentioned the "new" model would be shipping soon-not sure he even knows what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> I have emailed and called SLS today and have had no response yet. I am very disappointed. If It looks like I will be returning it [all 130 pounds of it!] and getting an Onkyo from another big box electronics store.
> 
> 
> I cannot even find if they have any other dealers or factory authorized service centers near me. has anyone else had trouble finding factory authorized service or getting any response on concerns?



Par for the course for BB. I would tell them to find you another one though. They are all "new." It's just that your replacement may have been on display.


You got it last night? Give SLS a chance to answer you before you condemn them. There is a post earlier in the thread with an email address of someone at SLS who has been helpful to most people who have written to him. Do a thread search on "slsaudio.com."


BTW, in case everybody does not realize this, the color coding on the four satellite speakers is for convenience only. You mix and match them at any location (L, R, SR, SL). They are all the same speaker. So in your case cedar, you can still use the system with L, C, R, and Sub (set it that way in the menu) until your speaker is replaced.


----------



## cedarburger

Please see my update...wow!


----------



## countphatula

After spending almost an hour being routed and rerouted, i learned Bestbuy no longer carries this product and they've deleted it from their listings, whatever that means. That's an hour of my life i cannot get back. I hope you have better luck with yours.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cedarburger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ******************************UPDATE*****************************I stand corrected. SLS ROCKS! that's all I can say. I called and explained to the woman answering he phone that I had tried repeatedly to reach someone and she went and got a customer service [can I say his name? I'd like to give him props!]. Not only had he just emailed me, but he was great about everything. Please understand that my frustration was with Best Buy and because of the debacle, I just thought I was getting left in the lurch. Well in steps "customer service" [can I say his name?]at SLS. I am amazed. His email stated simply that there was no problem and they would get me a speaker. All I had to do was tell him where to ship it.
> 
> 
> NOW THAT IS A COMPANY THAT STANDS BEHIND ITS PRODUCT! Thank you to SLS and thank you to AVS for this forum...I hope to see you all again soon [with my hook-up questions]
> 
> 
> And SLSAdvocate, thanks for the tip on the set-up while I wait. I would whole-heartedly recommend SALS to anyone. Best Buy I will not shop at again. Seriously.
> 
> 
> Oh, and SLS told me there is not a new system shipping to BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLS



Good news cedar. And YES, you can and should mention the name of the customer service rep and give him kudos. Anybody else who comes across these rare problems can then have a contact person at SLS. If you have his name, email and phone number it would help everyone.


----------



## george2gfm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *countphatula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After spending almost an hour being routed and rerouted, i learned Bestbuy no longer carries this product and they've deleted it from their listings, whatever that means. That's an hour of my life i cannot get back. I hope you have better luck with yours.



I called around to over 10 bb's to find this out. I am a little upset.


----------



## phirang

sell these system direct online: going through these goofer retailers is only hurting your sales.


if you had these available online, i guarantee you'd have sold thousands more now...


----------



## cedarburger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news cedar. And YES, you can and should mention the name of the customer service rep and give him kudos. Anybody else who comes across these rare problems can then have a contact person at SLS. If you have his name, email and phone number it would help everyone.



It was Micah Collins. His phone number is on the SLS website. Very knowledgeable. Clarified a lot of things about what I experienced. Very sympathetic about the whole Best Buy situation.


What a great guy! I can't tell you how happy I am.


Also to anyone trying to work with BB:

Have BB do a store search. I am in Wisconsin and it took over a week for them to even find one. Mine was new in the box-still had the SLS tape and strapping. If you can find someone at BB who will work for you, try to get one of these. I noticed a packing slip attached to it and can tell you tonight where it came from. The rumor before it arrived was that it came from Omaha.


I think mine was a fluke. I was going in to get my money back when the manager said " Oh, I found this in my mail box...it will be here TOMORROW."


And SLSA, those tweaks to work around until my speaker comes were awesome. I can say this about the system so far: the soundstage is huge! I am loving this!


----------



## thecrazykevy

I just received my sls q-line gold from a seller on amazon yesterday. It's definitely a very nice step up from my Sony HT-DDW700 HITB. Definitely worth the price even if the total from amazon ended up at $550 including shipping. Minus the $150 I had left in an amazon gift certificate I got for free, I paid about $400 out of pocket. At $300 from best buy it is a steal.


The entire box was very neatly packed and strapped down. All components and acesseries were individually and neatly boxed. The shipping bill said the entire weight of the box was 120 pounds. It would probably take me a lot longer to cut up and get rid of all the card board boxes then the entire time it took me to set up the speakers.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phirang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sell these system direct online: going through these goofer retailers is only hurting your sales.
> 
> 
> if you had these available online, i guarantee you'd have sold thousands more now...



I think maybe you should try to understand something about retailing reality. Many companies are very hesitant to have their products sold via internet because of the relentless discounting. Unless there is agreement about pricing which can be borderline activity legally, many companies simply opt not to use that distibution channel.


When a product, especially a new product from a relatively unknown manufacturer is introduced into the retail sales channel, everybody in the chain: manufacturer, distributor, reps, retailers, etc. needs and wants to maximize gross profit margin so they can do things like pay commissions, pay sales people and have a net profit. I like a good price as much as the next guy. Everybody wants to get the best price. But I think as pretty universally recognized by the folks who have contributed to this thread, at $299 you're buying something that nothing in the sub $1,000 HTiB market can touch. So fine, we are all the beneficiaries of the BB formula exposed. I think you can safely assume by the current absence of Gold systems at other retailers that one of the souls sold by SLS to get the product out to a wide market was agreeing to make it exclusive to BB for a certain period of time. For whatever reason, the arrangement did not work for one or both parties and BB cuts off their nose to spite their face and the lucky few around here got to "benefit" from that foolishness.


It's great to get a good price, but speaking for myself, all things considered, I'd rather have a superior product. I paid $759 for my first Gold system two days after the May 2006 introduction. I have no regrets and fully believe I got a bargain in price performance compared to any other product on the market. I bought another one that I didn't really need when BB went into full closeout mode just because it's that good; too good to pass up.


The positive product experiences documented in this thread should tell you something important; something important about SLS and the quality of their product and something important about BB.


Think about it.


Hang in there. In a month or two you'll be able to buy this $1,000+ HTiB for $899 or so and still be getting a bargain no matter how you slice it.


----------



## jerkin

Hi guys, I bought one of the last systems in my area a few weeks ago after reading this thread. All I can say is WOW! This thing is incredible, I listened to systems that were twice the price and half the sound of the SLS. I have it hooked up to a home theater I'm building on the cheap with a Optoma HD70 and a 100" screen. I'm very pleased to say the least and I've got about the same money as a good 42" plasma with no sound system!

Anyways, I have a few questions:

1) can I hook my Ipod into this receiver to play music?

2) if so what type of cable do I need and which connection do I use?

3) is there a docking station available? Can't find one on the website.

4) is there a way to get all the speakers to work when using the FM Stereo?

Thanks again for the heads up on this system, best money I've spent in a long time.

Scott


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) can I hook my Ipod into this receiver to play music?
> 
> 2) if so what type of cable do I need and which connection do I use?
> 
> 3) is there a docking station available? Can't find one on the website.
> 
> 4) is there a way to get all the speakers to work when using the FM Stereo?
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up on this system, best money I've spent in a long time.
> 
> Scott



1-3. There are many universal docking stations available which will connect an iPod to any receiver. The SLS receiver supports Mpeg so a simple adapter cable would work also. This would connect via one of the digital inputs.


4. You can use any of the analog surround modes: Pro Logic II Music, Dolby VS, Neo 6 music, etc. Not all FM broadcasts and not all songs will sound good in one of these modes. PLII Music has a number other tweaks you can do including one called "Center Width." By adjusting this you can create an effect where the front sound is spread between all three (L, C, R) front speakers as evenly as you want and the effect is that the music seems to be coming from a much wider soundstage. Another tweak in PLII Music called "Panorama" does some interesting things also.


----------



## sregis

what are people using for universals? anything for under $100?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what are people using for universals? anything for under $100?



Sam's Club has the LogiTech Harmony 686 for under $100. Your best bet IMO.


----------



## sregis

any idea if that'll control aspect ratio on a panny plasma, SLS? ... and i only see the 676 at SC...


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sregis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any idea if that'll control aspect ratio on a panny plasma, SLS? ... and i only see the 676 at SC...



I might have gotten the model wrong... Most LogiTech code sets control all features of the device. You understand that the Harmony is programmed by connecting it to a USB port and dowloading codes from them via internet right? They have almost every component made in the past 5-10 years on there. Mine even controls an old, probably 1992 analog Marantz laserdisc player... Only the very newest models are sometimes not available and they can usually be controlled for the most part by the previous generation code set for that brand.


----------



## DMP62

I've had my system for a couple of weeks now and thought I'd report back in on how things are going. In an earlier post I expressed some unhappiness with the sound I was getting from 2 channel inputs, all I can say is keep tinkering with the multitude of adjustments, I finally hit on the setup that sounds very nice with most 2 channel audio. The biggy was that initially I had set the phase on the Sub to 180 based on what it said in the manual, ( more than 5 feet from nearest speaker) when I finally tried it in the 0 position it made a big difference in the clarity of the sound, for me setting the crossover to 60 also seems to give more clarity, not sure if it's the size of the room (very large)

or just the acoustics in the room, but this is the best setup for my situation. I also played with the speaker locations and heights some and found some improvement through that .


I also thought I should tell of my BB experience in light of the negative experiences reported here. Like most I was late to the game on this system and when I called the nearest BB the young man said they had never even had the system but he had heard good things about it, I asked if he could find one and in a minute or two he was telling me there were a few in his region and he could do a store transfer, he said I needed to come in and pay for it then they would call me when it arrived, I asked if he could take my credit card over the phone as I was 45 miles from the store and didn't want to have to make two trips for this deal, he said he would just order it in and I could pay when I picked it up. (outside of store policy I believe) He called me back a day later and said that he had called 3 or so stores that had showed inventory and they either didn't have it or it was open box /display, we dickered a little on one of these sytems and I told him to order it, he said they'd have it in about a week. A week later I called to ask about the system and he told me that when he had called to get the open box transferred in the store had already sold it, he apologized for not calling to tell me this and I asked him if there was anyway to get one somewhere else, he called me back in a half hour and said he had found a sealed box system nearly 400 miles away and it would be there in a week, and it was. Bottom line, this very pleasant young man did drop the ball by not calling me back when the open box had been sold but in the end I'll bet he made at least a dozen phone calls to find this system for me, ordered it without payment and all for a guy who didn't purchase any accessories and walked in with a 10% off coupon, he simply shrugged his shoulders and said "That's a heck of a deal." IMO for as much of a zoo as the sales floor is at this store for him to spend as much time as he did to sell a closeout item that they didn't even stock was a job well done.


I also have a suggestion for speaker stands since that has been asked here too, especially if you need to keep peace with the war department about "all those speakers", do an online search for telephone tables and/or plant stands, I was able to find some very nice looking small "telephone" tables about 30" high, these tables are big enough for the rear speakers to sit on plus you can put a small lamp or plant beside it and comouflage the speaker some making your sweetie happy. The various telephone tables and plant stands I found ran between $30 and $100 each, but they look nice and work well.


----------



## TOOEVL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMP62* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my system for a couple of weeks now and thought I'd report back in on how things are going. In an earlier post I expressed some unhappiness with the sound I was getting from 2 channel inputs, all I can say is keep tinkering with the multitude of adjustments, I finally hit on the setup that sounds very nice with most 2 channel audio. The biggy was that initially I had set the phase on the Sub to 180 based on what it said in the manual, ( more than 5 feet from nearest speaker) when I finally tried it in the 0 position it made a big difference in the clarity of the sound, for me setting the crossover to 60 also seems to give more clarity, not sure if it's the size of the room (very large)
> 
> or just the acoustics in the room, but this is the best setup for my situation. I also played with the speaker locations and heights some and found some improvement through that .
> 
> 
> I also thought I should tell of my BB experience in light of the negative experiences reported here. Like most I was late to the game on this system and when I called the nearest BB the young man said they had never even had the system but he had heard good things about it, I asked if he could find one and in a minute or two he was telling me there were a few in his region and he could do a store transfer, he said I needed to come in and pay for it then they would call me when it arrived, I asked if he could take my credit card over the phone as I was 45 miles from the store and didn't want to have to make two trips for this deal, he said he would just order it in and I could pay when I picked it up. (outside of store policy I believe) He called me back a day later and said that he had called 3 or so stores that had showed inventory and they either didn't have it or it was open box /display, we dickered a little on one of these sytems and I told him to order it, he said they'd have it in about a week. A week later I called to ask about the system and he told me that when he had called to get the open box transferred in the store had already sold it, he apologized for not calling to tell me this and I asked him if there was anyway to get one somewhere else, he called me back in a half hour and said he had found a sealed box system nearly 400 miles away and it would be there in a week, and it was. Bottom line, this very pleasant young man did drop the ball by not calling me back when the open box had been sold but in the end I'll bet he made at least a dozen phone calls to find this system for me, ordered it without payment and all for a guy who didn't purchase any accessories and walked in with a 10% off coupon, he simply shrugged his shoulders and said "That's a heck of a deal." IMO for as much of a zoo as the sales floor is at this store for him to spend as much time as he did to sell a closeout item that they didn't even stock was a job well done.
> 
> 
> I also have a suggestion for speaker stands since that has been asked here too, especially if you need to keep peace with the war department about "all those speakers", do an online search for telephone tables and/or plant stands, I was able to find some very nice looking small "telephone" tables about 30" high, these tables are big enough for the rear speakers to sit on plus you can put a small lamp or plant beside it and comouflage the speaker some making your sweetie happy. The various telephone tables and plant stands I found ran between $30 and $100 each, but they look nice and work well.


*Update* Just paid for a brand New, still in the box SLS Gold system @ my local Best Buy. DMP62, much like myself, had a Best Buy saleman work with me until we found a Best Buy who carried a brand new system. We found one at another Best buy and are having it transferred to my local Best Buy







So my advice is,if you want one of these bad enough,find someone who will work with you to find one,don't give up,I sure as hell wasn't gonna


----------



## cedarburger

I have a Samsung TSX2783 slimfit TV with optical out. I am using Monster optical cables. I cannot get the reciever to recognize the signal from the tv[the "digital" keeps flashing on the receiver]. I tried switching the cables[I had one hooked to the dvd player]. It did not help. In fact the little door on the dvd player optical out broke off and the cable wouldn't stay in. [unforyunate because I just bought it, so it will go back to the retailer].


Any way, in investigating, I unplugged both cables and noticced that the one that works from the dvd[ is much brighter thatn the one from the TV. Do I need some sort of booster or something for the TV signal? Should the reciver recognize it no matter how "bright" it is?


Again, it's not the cables-I've checked them both. Is it the TV? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cedarburger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any way, in investigating, I unplugged both cables and noticced that the one that works from the dvd[ is much brighter thatn the one from the TV. Do I need some sort of booster or something for the TV signal? Should the reciver recognize it no matter how "bright" it is?
> 
> 
> Again, it's not the cables-I've checked them both. Is it the TV? Any suggestions would be appreciated.



If you're saying that the same cable is brighter when connected to the the DVD and dimmer when connected to the TV, then it's the TV. Dimness is usually the indicator of a bad cable unless the cable works fine on another device. If the TV optical output is dim regardless of cable and and all cables are bright except on the TV, then it's the TV.


----------



## phirang

I meant sell it directly, i.e. vertically integrate the whole operation, a la Hsu, Ascend, **********, etc.


I've purchased products from the above vendors, and they've never let me down: Skip all the goofy middlemen! We no longer need these useless intervening parties.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think maybe you should try to understand something about retailing reality. Many companies are very hesitant to have their products sold via internet because of the relentless discounting. Unless there is agreement about pricing which can be borderline activity legally, many companies simply opt not to use that distibution channel.
> 
> 
> When a product, especially a new product from a relatively unknown manufacturer is introduced into the retail sales channel, everybody in the chain: manufacturer, distributor, reps, retailers, etc. needs and wants to maximize gross profit margin so they can do things like pay commissions, pay sales people and have a net profit. I like a good price as much as the next guy. Everybody wants to get the best price. But I think as pretty universally recognized by the folks who have contributed to this thread, at $299 you're buying something that nothing in the sub $1,000 HTiB market can touch. So fine, we are all the beneficiaries of the BB formula exposed. I think you can safely assume by the current absence of Gold systems at other retailers that one of the souls sold by SLS to get the product out to a wide market was agreeing to make it exclusive to BB for a certain period of time. For whatever reason, the arrangement did not work for one or both parties and BB cuts off their nose to spite their face and the lucky few around here got to "benefit" from that foolishness.
> 
> 
> It's great to get a good price, but speaking for myself, all things considered, I'd rather have a superior product. I paid $759 for my first Gold system two days after the May 2006 introduction. I have no regrets and fully believe I got a bargain in price performance compared to any other product on the market. I bought another one that I didn't really need when BB went into full closeout mode just because it's that good; too good to pass up.
> 
> 
> The positive product experiences documented in this thread should tell you something important; something important about SLS and the quality of their product and something important about BB.
> 
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> Hang in there. In a month or two you'll be able to buy this $1,000+ HTiB for $899 or so and still be getting a bargain no matter how you slice it.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phirang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I meant sell it directly, i.e. vertically integrate the whole operation, a la Hsu, Ascend, **********, etc.
> 
> 
> I've purchased products from the above vendors, and they've never let me down: Skip all the goofy middlemen! We no longer need these useless intervening parties.



Well that serves the internet savvy but no one else. Unless a company like Hsu for example or Outlaw can achieve significant price advantage, it can be tough world. As you mention, there are few AV companies that have web exclusive channel. It also adds a layer of admin as people have to answer phones and handle all the customer service operations inherent in the approach. Personally I'd rather have my speaker manufactirer put its resources into engineering and manufacturing great speakers rather than the overhead of a selling and CS administrative operation. Most AV products need to be seen and heard before a buying decision, especially those who are newer and trying to make inroads.


I see your point, however, I'm not sure SLS is a candidate for that approach.


----------



## phirang

My evidence is strictly anecdotal, but from what I've seen, the reputable internet-direct vendors offer substantially better value, and websites such as this forum and others have add a viral dynamic to their publicity.


I personally never bother with bricks & mortar stores as the people who work at the ones I have visited never understood the most basic physics of wave mechanics(at like high-school level) and merely optimize for their immediate financial gain. That, and also they refuse to vouchsafe a moment to anyone who doesn't want to spend five-digits on a damn stereo. If you sell SLS at Dorkophile Inc, I will never buy it because I'll never go there.


As for the big chain stores, the people who work there astonish me with their ability to feed and dress themselves, but aside from that, I consider these stores a repository for spare missing links.


Anyway, there are turnkey solutions for distribution, etc: ups with their quantumview, fedex has something. There is a bias in my inference because my personal opinion is a prior, but I think many people share my experiences and perhaps even my opinions regarding the sale and distribution of mid-fi equipment.


----------



## m4doyle

welp i just bought a set of universal speaker mounts to setup my system but there is a problem, how are you supposed to arrange the wire on the speaker connection considering the bracket goes right over that spot, seems really odd to me.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phirang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My evidence is strictly anecdotal, but from what I've seen, the reputable internet-direct vendors offer substantially better value, and websites such as this forum and others have add a viral dynamic to their publicity.



There are people who will never buy a big ticket item such as a large display on the internet. There always will be. I share a lot of your view believe it or not. I have acquired some very expensive CE items from the internet including eBay.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phirang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I personally never bother with bricks & mortar stores as the people who work at the ones I have visited never understood the most basic physics of wave mechanics(at like high-school level) and merely optimize for their immediate financial gain. That, and also they refuse to vouchsafe a moment to anyone who doesn't want to spend five-digits on a damn stereo. If you sell SLS at Dorkophile Inc, I will never buy it because I'll never go there.



So you are referring to both big box stores and specialty AV retailers? Physics of wave mechanics? So you're saying that you want to deal with someone who understands the physics of wave mechanics? No wonder you haven't found a place that you're comfortable in. All business is market driven and exists because someone somewhere is willing to pay a price sufficient to pay all overhead associated with the sale and leave a reasonable profit. Very few find that understanding any wave mechanics substantially drives sales at retail. You are correct that many seek immediate financial gain. That's not good usually. But expecting a lot of physics knowledge is quite another extreme.


There is a whole world out there who want CE and HT products for the same reasons any of us do who know absolutely nothing about, nor do they want to know anything about the technology of the equipment. That market is a lot bigger than the wave mechanics savvy market I can assure you. Think of the number of people who know nothing about cars yet drive them everyday.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phirang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for the big chain stores, the people who work there astonish me with their ability to feed and dress themselves, but aside from that, I consider these stores a repository for spare missing links.



Rather blunt, but mostly true IME.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phirang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, there are turnkey solutions for distribution, etc: ups with their quantumview, fedex has something. There is a bias in my inference because my personal opinion is a prior, but I think many people share my experiences and perhaps even my opinions regarding the sale and distribution of mid-fi equipment.



Well it still costs money and impacts the price competetiveness of the product to the end-user. I can always tell when I'm dealing with outsourced customer service. Can't you? It rarely impresses me; the reps or the company ultimately willing to let their most important customer touch point be the responsibility of someone not vested in the long term success of the company.


We're starting to get waaay off-topic here, but I'd be interested in continuing the discussion via PM if you'd like.


----------



## Fragster

Hows the DVD player on this unit? Was interested in the Onkyo S720 ($400) and then saw this thread. Is the DVD playrer a up-converting one or not?


Thanks

F


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hows the DVD player on this unit? Was interested in the Onkyo S720 ($400) and then saw this thread. Is the DVD playrer a up-converting one or not?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> F



No it does not upconvert. It is a decent multi-format (MP3, WMA, CD-RW, etc.) player but nothing special.


----------



## cedarburger

Anyone not using and interested in selling their speaker stands?


----------



## MonkeyBizIU

Considering I was prepared to pay well over twice as much for what I thought a decent HTIB would be, I'm a little shocked that this is so cheap. Right now it's at $300 on the Best Buy website, which is cheap enough for me to consider getting it now.


My question is whether anyone's tested this system with another reciever? I'm building a entry level home theatre (slowly), and this seems like a perfect fit, except for the amp. Eventually, I'll want to add an upconverting DVD player and a reciever that does HDMI switching. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## thecrazykevy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MonkeyBizIU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Considering I was prepared to pay well over twice as much for what I thought a decent HTIB would be, I'm a little shocked that this is so cheap. Right now it's at $300 on the Best Buy website, which is cheap enough for me to consider getting it now.
> 
> 
> My question is whether anyone's tested this system with another reciever? I'm building a entry level home theatre (slowly), and this seems like a perfect fit, except for the amp. Eventually, I'll want to add an upconverting DVD player and a reciever that does HDMI switching. Anyone have any thoughts?



You can't buy it from the website though. You have to locate it in a Best Buy store near you or have one transfered to your local store.


If you can find it, buy it. The speakers and the speaker alone is pretty much worth the $300 not to mention there is also a decent $250 receiver and a dvd player included. If you don't need them you can always sell them.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MonkeyBizIU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Considering I was prepared to pay well over twice as much for what I thought a decent HTIB would be, I'm a little shocked that this is so cheap. Right now it's at $300 on the Best Buy website, which is cheap enough for me to consider getting it now.
> 
> 
> My question is whether anyone's tested this system with another reciever? I'm building a entry level home theatre (slowly), and this seems like a perfect fit, except for the amp. Eventually, I'll want to add an upconverting DVD player and a reciever that does HDMI switching. Anyone have any thoughts?



I use the speakers on other receivers and amplifiers everyday. Keep in mind that the speakers are rated at 100 watts at 4 ohms. Most speakers and receivers rate at 8 ohms when they specify their output power or power handling. Roughly speaking if you attach a 4 ohm speaker to an 8 ohm output you are effectively doubling the wattage. Some cheap 8 ohm receivers will run hotter if a 4 ohm speaker is attached. This is because the power supply may struggle to handle the increased load. What this means for practical purposes in most cases is that if you want to run very high volume levels into them you run some risk of damaging the speakers and/or possibly the receiver power supply though both are fairly unlikely if you don't attempt to blast them at full volume. At normal listening levels, even relatively loud listening levels, you should be fine.


That said, I am presently using the speakers attached to an older 8 ohm Kenwood receiver I have. It is rated at 110 watts. Theoretically, at peak power (very high volume) I would drive approximately 220 watts into the speaker thus exceeding its specification. I have had no problems. As for how they sound, they sound terrific; better than any speakers I have ever attached to this receiver including a pair of Paradigm Monitor 7s and an LCR center channel.


In addition, because one of my systems is located in a spare room, in the interest of getting the speakers broken in, I have attached them to a 2 channel system in my office which is running normally all day. This is an old separates system with a pre-amp and separate THX certified amplifier which is rated at 160 watts into 8 ohms. Once again, they sound fantastic.


Frankly, in both of these applications the sound is much better than on the Q-Line receiver. Bottom line, unless you really blow up the volume you should be fine with most all receivers. If the receiver is rated at 8 ohms, just be conscious of the fact that at very high volumes, you do run some risk but it is minimal. Also, most speakers can handle power well in excess of their rating. I am of the belief, based on their performance in these two setups, that SLS Q-Line speakers can handle a lot more than their rating.


I have heard SLS will begin to offer these speakers and sub as a speakers only 5.1 kit in the near future and may market them that way exclusively going forward. The dealer would then be free to package them with any of his receiver/DVD player lines. My guess would be the 5.1 package would retail for $400-$500.


----------



## Chicken

Errrr... what's the secret to finding someone who will do a nation-wide search for one of these?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MonkeyBizIU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Considering I was prepared to pay well over twice as much for what I thought a decent HTIB would be, I'm a little shocked that this is so cheap. Right now it's at $300 on the Best Buy website, which is cheap enough for me to consider getting it now.



Before you even *consider* getting it, hop down to a BestBuy and see if anyone can locate one for you. Mine couldn't (thus not much of a consideration). Nothing within many, many, many, many miles.


For the locals... I went to the Manhattan Beach BB looking for this (maybe it's actually El Segundo). It's new, near Fry's and hard to get to, due to construction. There weren't many people there (many employees though). Three of the six employees I talked to were rather odd people. I mean, really odd personalities.


----------



## MonkeyBizIU

Basically, I'm flipping a coin between these and the Onkyo HT-S894. I want good sound, HDMI switching, and don't want to spend a fortune. In this case, I'd pair these with an Onkyo TX-SR604 Reciever, and an upconverting DVD player.


Also, it's $300 at Best Buy right now. And you can probably sell the reciever and DVD player for $200 on eBay.


This really just does seem too good to be true.


----------



## gijoe

I picked up the only system that was in the Columbus, OH area last night. Only thing they had was an open box model which was pretty beat up and it looked like the remote was melted a little bit...But they gave me a $25 gift card!!! (sarcasm) Actually I talked them into an extra $10 on the card (how generous of them) but I really wanted to try this system. Took it home, the sub didn't work, one of the speakers was blown, and they forgot to put the half melted remote in the box! So.....I took it back tonight, that unit shouldn't be on the floor unless they offered at least a $250 gift card to go along with it. Wish I could have tried a new system!


----------



## Bushum

Hey GIJoe, I just returned that one last week. Small world! Let me guess, it had no box, no dvd remote, missing wires, no setup mic, missing manual, and you got it from Polaris? I wonder how many more times they will try to sell a beat up unit. You should have seen the guy's face when I brought it back with no box. I don't think he believed me that I bought it that way, lol.


I knew the sub was blown but I didn't know a satellite was. I only had them hooked up for one night. The remote was "melted" because the guy hastily removed it from the remote control holder they use on the display models. I got the last brand new one in central Ohio. I had to drive all the way to Lancaster for it! I think they still have a floor model that seems to be in good shape as it was in a center isle not even hooked up


----------



## rfrich74

I picked my system up tonight at my BB in Gainesville, FL. I was really surprised when I went in last week and they didn't have one on the floor but there was one sealed in the box up on a top shelf. I finally broke down today and bought it.


It really is a great system for the price. I can't wait to get the speaker system hooked up to a nice receiver so it can really shine.


----------



## gijoe

Bushum - You are correct! It sure is a small world. The look on the face of the person at customer service was priceless for me too when I returned it. I can't believe they are still trying the sell that system. When I was buying it I asked the guy why the sub wasn't on and he said it is just switched off. I would love to have this system but I just don't think it is going to happen. Congrats on finding yours!


----------



## Jetrii

I'll be picking this up for my Xbox 360 next week


----------



## Arapino

Supposedly this unit is no longer being produced according to the BB representative I spoke to. Is that true?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arapino* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Supposedly this unit is no longer being produced according to the BB representative I spoke to. Is that true?



No. It is no longer being sold by BB. It will be available at other outlets once BB confirms all inventory has been sold. It will list for $799.


----------



## Arapino

I see, thanks.


So will it be the same exact setup for $799 or will there be some differences between that which was sold at BB and the new one being sold at other outlets?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arapino* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see, thanks.
> 
> 
> So will it be the same exact setup for $799 or will there be some differences between that which was sold at BB and the new one being sold at other outlets?



There could be differences in the electronics. There is currently a widely available Silver model of this HTiB which uses the same speakers and sub but is silver in color. It also and has a lesser feature receiver and does not include a DVD player. Dealers are already matching this speaker kit with other electronics. I suspect the same thing will happen with the Gold or black colored version of the speakers. I also expect that there will be other 5.1 speaker kits introduced at a price point in between the $500 (speakers only) of Silver or Gold and the $3k price point of the HT400. I suspect the name Platinum is being considered. Don't forget, at $299 (or less) for this set up, it is robbery.


----------



## Digital Ra

Hey everyone! I managed to get my dad to drive about a 1/2 hour to Indiana and pick up a couple of these around late Oct/ early Nov and gave him one for an early Christmas present and brought the other one home for our bonus room. I have been following this thread and reading here in general for years but just now registered and I need a little help.


I have the DVD player connected via component cable and analog coax and have no problems, everything works fine and sounds great just like I would expect.


The trouble starts when adding in the VCR as my folks still tape a fair amount of shows. I am plugging in the VCR via composite cables into the AVR then coming out of the AVR and running to the Hitachi 51S500 input 3 also via composite. The problem is the only sound or picture I am getting is either


A: Directly from the cable TV coax and likewise the jumper from the VCR to the TV


B: What appears to be upconverted VCR output coming through on the Component input on the TV (which looks like crap BTW, the cable TV coax looks much better)


I have switched these around and also verified that I am not trying to use Video 1 component and Video 1 Composite and I am not but still it doesn't work like I was expecting it to and certainly not like my 3803.


Since I only had Thanksgiving to work on it time was short so I eventually just used the cable TV coax to feed the VCR to the TV but I would like to correct this on my trip up for Christmas.


Any suggestions?


Also is there anyway to get the blue light on the sub to go off when not in use on auto or do you just have to turn it off to achieve this?


Any help would be appreciated and thanks for the great information in this thread.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital Ra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the DVD player connected via component cable and analog coax and have no problems, everything works fine and sounds great just like I would expect.



Analog co-ax? On a DVD player? Do you mean digital co-ax?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital Ra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The trouble starts when adding in the VCR as my folks still tape a fair amount of shows. I am plugging in the VCR via composite cables into the AVR then coming out of the AVR and running to the Hitachi 51S500 input 3 also via composite. The problem is the only sound or picture I am getting is either
> 
> 
> A: Directly from the cable TV coax and likewise the jumper from the VCR to the TV
> 
> 
> B: What appears to be upconverted VCR output coming through on the Component input on the TV (which looks like crap BTW, the cable TV coax looks much better)
> 
> 
> I have switched these around and also verified that I am not trying to use Video 1 component and Video 1 Composite and I am not but still it doesn't work like I was expecting it to and certainly not like my 3803.



Does the VCR have S-Video output? Is it a Hi-Fi (stereo) VCR with red and white (R/L) audio out jacks? If all it has is cable TV style co-ax outputs and the yellow composite output you might shop for a hi-fi VCR (very inexpensive these days) with S-Video output and use it as an on-time present. Composite is the worst video signal to use except for co-ax. If that is your only option, I would connect it directly to the video input on the TV and connect the audio output (hopefully L/R RCA connectors) to the AVR and use the co-ax directly to the TV for non-AVR viewing and listening.. The SLS AVR does upconvert composite and S-Video to the component output connection and it should improve the quality. However, composite is going to be a challenge for any device. Surround sound using analog modes such as Pro-Logic or PL-II is possible with two channel L/R connections from a hi-fi VCR.


Or buy them a DVR.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital Ra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also is there anyway to get the blue light on the sub to go off when not in use on auto or do you just have to turn it off to achieve this?



If it's that much of a distraction, I would suggest getting a black, medium thickness Sharpie pen and use it to "paint" the blue light on the sub. This should diminish the light almost entirely. You wouldn't want to turn it off and lose subwoofer sound.


----------



## Digital Ra

That didn't come out like I intended it too







. I am not using a optical connector for digital audio and have selected accordingly on the AVR setup. DVD playback is flawless with no problems I just prefer the analog solution over the optical one.


The VCR is indeed only composite out or via coax no Super Video. I am not that worried about VCR quality as it is really only for legacy support anyway and this is not an area I want to invest anymore money in.


I see your point and it makes perfect sense.


I just thought going out of the VCR into the AVR and then to an input on the monitor (one with only composite and S Video inputs) all via composite that I could select that video source on the AVR and then select that corresponding input it goes to on the monitor and I would see the picture in composite because at that point the wouldn't be any component signal present as it is a different input on the monitor. All signal and picture quality concerns aside shouldn't this work?


It does not upconvert it well if I switch over to the component input at all and the picture is much worse but like you said it's not that great to start with.


As far as the subwoofer concern it was more of "is that gonna be on all time time or just when we are using it" and my response was unless you turn it off each time your finished and then remember to turn it back on when you're watching movies, yes.


I suggested black electrical tape, never thought of the sharpie idea.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital Ra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just thought going out of the VCR into the AVR and then to an input on the monitor (one with only composite and S Video inputs) all via composite that I could select that video source on the AVR and then select that corresponding input it goes to on the monitor and I would see the picture in composite because at that point the wouldn't be any component signal present as it is a different input on the monitor. All signal and picture quality concerns aside shouldn't this work?



Yes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital Ra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as the subwoofer concern it was more of "is that gonna be on all time time or just when we are using it" and my response was unless you turn it off each time your finished and then remember to turn it back on when you're watching movies, yes.
> 
> 
> I suggested black electrical tape, never thought of the sharpie idea.



You can plug the sub into one of the switched A/C outlets on the AVR. This will defeat power each time the AVR is turned off; if that helps.


----------



## Digital Ra

That is what I thought but it isn't so I either have something set incorrectly or there is some issue with the AVR.


That's an excellent idea on the sub!


Thanks for your responses!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital Ra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is what I thought but it isn't so I either have something set incorrectly or there is some issue with the AVR.



What is it not doing correctly?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> You can plug the sub into one of the switched A/C outlets on the AVR. This will defeat power each time the AVR is turned off; if that helps.



You never want to plug a powered sub into the outlets on the back of the receiver. You don't want to plug in anything that draws a lot of current like a powered sub or external amp. Plug the sub directly into a power strip or A/C outlet on the wall. Those outlets on the back of receivers are for less taxing devices like DVD/CD players, tape decks, etc.


----------



## cvanem

Just picked up the "last available SLS Q-Line Gold system" in Colorado at my local Best Buy. It was actually a display model with a blown sub, no remote, and no mic. The lowest price they would go was $250, which still doesn't seem like a bad deal?...as long as all of the speakers work.


Can someone please recommend a decent sub that would sound good with this SLS speaker/receiver setup. I am looking for something under $200. The sub will be in a 15 X 12 room. Thanks.


----------



## Digital Ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is it not doing correctly?




no video


----------



## Digital Ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvanem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up the "last available SLS Q-Line Gold system" in Colorado at my local Best Buy. It was actually a display model with a blown sub, no remote, and no mic. The lowest price they would go was $250, which still doesn't seem like a bad deal?...as long as all of the speakers work.
> 
> 
> Can someone please recommend a decent sub that would sound good with this SLS speaker/receiver setup. I am looking for something under $200. The sub will be in a 15 X 12 room. Thanks.



I would check out the X-sub over at av123


----------



## NJ_Johnny

Setting up a new system, aiming for


----------



## maximus96

anybody able to use a harmony 880 to toggle between the digital inputs? i want to use it to change between coaxial and optical inputs. but since its not on the original remote, i can't teach it to the harmony and it doesn't show anything online. i want to set up the activities such that the harmoney picks the audio inputs as well as video but i can't get it to do that.


any ideas?

thanks


----------



## madcheeku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anybody able to use a harmony 880 to toggle between the digital inputs? i want to use it to change between coaxial and optical inputs. but since its not on the original remote, i can't teach it to the harmony and it doesn't show anything online. i want to set up the activities such that the harmoney picks the audio inputs as well as video but i can't get it to do that.
> 
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> thanks



Not sure what you mean but I am using the 880 with my system. If I rem correctly, each digital input can be set to one of the 3 video inputs and then changing the video changes the audio or are you trying to change audio and video sources separately?


----------



## maximus96

audio and video separately. currently i have c1 for cable, c2 for dvd, o1 for ps2 and o2 for xbox. i want video 1 to be for ps2 and video 2 for xbox while hdmi1 on tv for cable and hdmi2 for dvd.


i can't figure out how to get the remote to change the audio inputs.


----------



## Polen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cvanem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up the "last available SLS Q-Line Gold system" in Colorado at my local Best Buy. It was actually a display model with a blown sub, no remote, and no mic. The lowest price they would go was $250, which still doesn't seem like a bad deal?...as long as all of the speakers work.
> 
> 
> Can someone please recommend a decent sub that would sound good with this SLS speaker/receiver setup. I am looking for something under $200. The sub will be in a 15 X 12 room. Thanks.




send the sub in for warranty repair.


-Polen


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anybody able to use a harmony 880 to toggle between the digital inputs? i want to use it to change between coaxial and optical inputs. but since its not on the original remote, i can't teach it to the harmony and it doesn't show anything online. i want to set up the activities such that the harmoney picks the audio inputs as well as video but i can't get it to do that.
> 
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> thanks



LogiTech/Harmony has the SLS Q-Line as a selectable device. Is that the one you are using? You can also select a Sherwood RD-8601 (the OEM) as your receiver and see if the toggle button is on that code set.


----------



## thecrazykevy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> audio and video separately. currently i have c1 for cable, c2 for dvd, o1 for ps2 and o2 for xbox. i want video 1 to be for ps2 and video 2 for xbox while hdmi1 on tv for cable and hdmi2 for dvd.
> 
> 
> i can't figure out how to get the remote to change the audio inputs.



Can't you just assign the corresponding video to the digital audio input? I'm guessing you have the xbox and ps2 hooked up to the receiver and then the receiver to the tv. You can assign o1 to video 1 for the ps2, assign o2 to video 2 for xbox, then when you switch the inputs, the audio and video signal going thru the receiver should also match.


Then for dvd and cable, just assign c1 and c2 to the CD input and Video 3 input of the receiver. It doesn't really matter which you assign to which since there's no video going thru the receiver.


----------



## madcheeku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't you just assign the corresponding video to the digital audio input? I'm guessing you have the xbox and ps2 hooked up to the receiver and then the receiver to the tv. You can assign o1 to video 1 for the ps2, assign o2 to ps2 for xbox, then when you switch the inputs, the video signal going thru the receiver so also match.
> 
> 
> Then for the c1 and c2 just assign that to the CD input and Video 3 input of the receiver. It doesn't really matter which you assign to which since there's no video going thru the receiver.



Thats what I have done with my 3 inputs but not sure if CD input can be set as coaxial.


----------



## thecrazykevy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madcheeku* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats what I have done with my 3 inputs but not sure if CD input can be set as coaxial.



I pretty sure it can since I have a dvd player connected directly to my tv and use a coxial to hook it up to the receiver and assigned it to the CD input.


----------



## maximus96

my setup didn't come with a manual. how do you make the receiver remember which audio input to go with which video? I think it'll work for me the way you suggested, to assign CD and video 3 with the coaxial inputs.


----------



## thecrazykevy

Press the digital input button on the receiver itself.


Here's a link to the manual: http://www.slsloudspeakers.com/media...00AVR-last.pdf 


The instrutctions are on page 26.


----------



## 3rdeyeopen23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bushum* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey GIJoe, I just returned that one last week. Small world! Let me guess, it had no box, no dvd remote, missing wires, no setup mic, missing manual, and you got it from Polaris? I wonder how many more times they will try to sell a beat up unit. You should have seen the guy's face when I brought it back with no box. I don't think he believed me that I bought it that way, lol.
> 
> 
> I knew the sub was blown but I didn't know a satellite was. I only had them hooked up for one night. The remote was "melted" because the guy hastily removed it from the remote control holder they use on the display models. I got the last brand new one in central Ohio. I had to drive all the way to Lancaster for it! I think they still have a floor model that seems to be in good shape as it was in a center isle not even hooked up



I also went to lancaster to buy a new one last month after polaris tried to sell me that piece of crap broken one. i told them the sub was broken so they said they would give me a 100 gift card. i said no cuz i wanted a new one and was able to get their protection plan. ha now they have to fix it if it breaks


----------



## ric1287

are there any "cheap" remotes that will work with this system. BB screwed me on the remote and i cant afford a 880 now. Any help?


----------



## TOOEVL

finally got everything installed tonight I gotta say,the instructions were poorly written. Not very clear as to what they exactly mean when hooking up wires and making connections.


On this note,I tried to hook up my Panasonic DVD recorder with this system,and I couldn't get the speakers to work with it. Soon as I hooked up the DVD player that came with this system,everything works as it's supposed to. Now does anyone know why or how I can get my DVD recorder to work with this system?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TOOEVL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> finally got everything installed tonight I gotta say,the instructions were poorly written. Not very clear as to what they exactly mean when hooking up wires and making connections.
> 
> 
> On this note,I tried to hook up my Panasonic DVD recorder with this system,and I couldn't get the speakers to work with it. Soon as I hooked up the DVD player that came with this system,everything works as it's supposed to. Now does anyone know why or how I can get my DVD recorder to work with this system?



Depending on how you had the recorder connected previously, you may have to go into the recorder's setup menu and "turn on" digital outputs, video, etc.


P.S. I've set up a lot of systems in my time and have seen a lot of manuals. I can assure you that I've seen a lot worse than this one. It does assume at least a nominal understanding of the connection types and compononents, but is a lot clearer than many, FWIW.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ric1287* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are there any "cheap" remotes that will work with this system. BB screwed me on the remote and i cant afford a 880 now. Any help?



The receiver is a re-branded Sherwood RD-8601. Any universal remote should be able to control it. If you search earlier in the thread, I think it was sregis who found someone on AVSForum who does or has worked for Sherwood who might be very helpful to you.


----------



## TOOEVL

*SLSAdvocate* I am planning to purchase speaker stands and was wondering where you purchased the speaker stands your using and how are the speakers fastened to the stands as well










Thanks!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TOOEVL* /forum/post/0
> 
> *SLSAdvocate* I am planning to purchase speaker stands and was wondering where you purchased the speaker stands your using and how are the speakers fastened to the stands as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



They are Premier T-70s which I have owned for many years. They are still available. You can inquire through this link or do a search. I presently do not have them attached to the stand because I need to remain flexible. They could easily be attached using the SLS base.

Premier Audio T Series Link


----------



## thecrazykevy

I just saw two SLS q-line availible on eBay yesterday and they were both sold one for $550 and the other for $475 including shipping. Looks like demand is still pretty high for them.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just saw two SLS q-line availible on eBay yesterday and they were both sold one for $550 and the other for $475 including shipping. Looks like demand is still pretty high for them.



...and those of you who have yet to find one of these at BB on closeout will be surprised to see this. Q-Line Gold now available on SLS website at the "real" price...


Also, those of you missing remotes can go here as well.

SLS Online Store


----------



## DMP62

TOOEVL, just wondering if you got your Panasonic DVD recorder to work with this system, I have a Panasonic DVD recorder model DMRES10 hooked up via the digital optical output and anything I play through it is outstanding. As SLS has suggested there are some settings in the audio menu of the Panasonic DVD player for Dolby or DTS modes ect, I set mine to Dolby Digital and just hit the auto in on the SLS remote, works great, I recently played a Trans-Siberian Orchesta CD in my DVD player through the SLS system and it was enough to make your naughty parts tingle. Sad thing is it shows me just how mediocre the sound quality from my Dish Network receiver is.


----------



## ric1287

none of the universal remotes i have work with the sherwood. I plan on saving up for the 880 (which i believe has been proven to work with this system).


also, anyone else have have problems with sound from only one speaker? It worked at first and now only the center works. Any help?


----------



## TOOEVL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMP62* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TOOEVL, just wondering if you got your Panasonic DVD recorder to work with this system, I have a Panasonic DVD recorder model DMRES10 hooked up via the digital optical output and anything I play through it is outstanding. As SLS has suggested there are some settings in the audio menu of the Panasonic DVD player for Dolby or DTS modes ect, I set mine to Dolby Digital and just hit the auto in on the SLS remote, works great, I recently played a Trans-Siberian Orchesta CD in my DVD player through the SLS system and it was enough to make your naughty parts tingle. Sad thing is it shows me just how mediocre the sound quality from my Dish Network receiver is.




hi,

Nope actually I haven't got around to hooking it up again yet, I'm in the process now of finding some speaker stands







 Although thanks a ton for the info,cause soon as I find some speaker stands,I'll hook the DVD recorder back up using the same method your using









*SLSAdvocate* I checked out your link there,butcouldn't find any info on how much these stands are cost-wise. Where can a guy order these at? Thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TOOEVL* /forum/post/0
> 
> *SLSAdvocate* I checked out your link there,butcouldn't find any info on how much these stands are cost-wise. Where can a guy order these at? Thanks again for the help guys!



Try anywhere that is authorized for Paradigm speakers. Premier is/was a division of Audiostream which itself IIRC is the parent of Paradigm.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ric1287* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> none of the universal remotes i have work with the sherwood. I plan on saving up for the 880 (which i believe has been proven to work with this system).
> 
> 
> also, anyone else have have problems with sound from only one speaker? It worked at first and now only the center works. Any help?



Last time I was at Sam's Club, they had the Harmony 676 for $99. It is a basic model but completely adequate for this system. I use it. The SLS components are available as a product selection when you configure the remote online.


You'll need to provide a little more detail about your one speaker output problem. If it's not loose speaker wire connections, then it depends on the audio source, the type of connection, the sound mode selection etc. A lot of times, basic Pro Logic will have this result on mono sources such as many TV programs regardless of how they are connected to the receiver.


Also, if you don't want a universal right away, see my earlier post for remotes. You can buy the original remotes directly from SLS now at reasonable prices.


----------



## ric1287




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last time I was at Sam's Club, they had the Harmony 676 for $99. It is a basic model but completely adequate for this system. I use it. The SLS components are available as a product selection when you configure the remote online.
> 
> 
> You'll need to provide a little more detail about your one speaker output problem. If it's not loose speaker wire connections, then it depends on the audio source, the type of connection, the sound mode selection etc. A lot of times, basic Pro Logic will have this result on mono sources such as many TV programs regardless of how they are connected to the receiver.
> 
> 
> Also, if you don't want a universal right away, see my earlier post for remotes. You can buy the original remotes directly from SLS now at reasonable prices.



yeah i was trying to find that exact post but somehow i didnt see it. I see that the SLS remote is 30$, so i would rather just save for the harmony i suppose, i just wanted to make sure that it would work with this system.


As far as my speaker problem, i set the system up when i got it, and the dvd->coax input worked fine in surround sound. Now i got back from school and tried a dvd again, and i was only getting sound from one speaker with the same setup. I assumed leaving it on "auto" and the correct digital input would be fine but somthing is not working right.


----------



## m4doyle

so could someone link some speaker mounts on ebay or somethin that i could use to mount these puppys on the wall/cieling?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m4doyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so could someone link some speaker mounts on ebay or somethin that i could use to mount these puppys on the wall/cieling?



Type "Speaker Mounts" into an eBay search. There's a guy who lists a 5 pack of universal mounts (as pictured on page 7 of this thread) for $12.95. You can use the keyhole on the back of the SLS speaker to attach them to the brackets.


----------



## m4doyle

well i bought some of these and can not for the life of me figure out how to set them up, not only does the speaker wire come out right where the mount is supposed to go over but there is no instruction for a double keyhole setup in the instructions for these mounts....


----------



## jerkin

You only use one keyhole. My problem was that I couldn't get them to tighten down. I had to pick up some small lock washers and put between the round nut they supply and the speaker.


----------



## m4doyle

will it be sturdy enough to use only one keyhole? so what your saying is you have it in one keyhole and then you have it facing up so it doenst go over the speaker wire spot?


----------



## arrdev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m4doyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> will it be sturdy enough to use only one keyhole? so what your saying is you have it in one keyhole and then you have it facing up so it doenst go over the speaker wire spot?



yea, same question over here. i ordered the same speaker mounts the other day. still waiting to get them, but i assume it should work fine with some tweaks. merry xmas everyone!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arrdev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yea, same question over here. i ordered the same speaker mounts the other day. still waiting to get them, but i assume it should work fine with some tweaks. merry xmas everyone!



They work. Use an extra screw in the center of the mount point. Adjust the depth of the screw until you get a snug fit into the keyhole. A washer can help. You may need to attach the wire after you mount the speaker to the bracket. Mine are in 3 peices: the wall mount piece, an arm and the round piece that attaches to the speaker. I did the fitting to the keyhole using just the piece that mounts to the speaker. Then I attached the wire, then place that onto the arm.


----------



## Jynx980

For those of you who have gotten the system at Best Buy, do you have the item #? I am guessing I'm too late to find them around town but a # may make it easier to track one down.


Also, were they selling both the silver and gold models or just the gold?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jynx980* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of you who have gotten the system at Best Buy, do you have the item #? I am guessing I'm too late to find them around town but a # may make it easier to track one down.
> 
> 
> Also, were they selling both the silver and gold models or just the gold?



My original receipt says: 7758562 with a description "QG5000." ($759.95 May 1, 2006...)


BB never sold Silver, only Gold. Wal Mart sold silver at a few selected stores for a brief period last spring.


----------



## arrdev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They work. Use an extra screw in the center of the mount point. Adjust the depth of the screw until you get a snug fit into the keyhole. A washer can help. You may need to attach the wire after you mount the speaker to the bracket. Mine are in 3 peices: the wall mount piece, an arm and the round piece that attaches to the speaker. I did the fitting to the keyhole using just the piece that mounts to the speaker. Then I attached the wire, then place that onto the arm.



thanks man- just got the mounts tonight. will try to get them up later this week.


----------



## Snowcone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My original receipt says: 7758562 with a description "QG5000." ($759.95 May 1, 2006...)
> 
> 
> BB never sold Silver, only Gold. Wal Mart sold silver at a few selected stores for a brief period last spring.



Doesn't look like Best Buy is stocking these SLS systems online anymore. Product search doesn't yield any results.


----------



## DMP62

Haven't seen anyone else raise this as an issue but I had the need for three Digital Optical inputs on this receiver and it was really causing me a headache, while I'm sure most of the experienced home theater guys already are aware a simple solution exists I wasn't and what a help the following information would have been for me. Monoprice.com sells a little $12.50 converter box that can convert Digital Optical to Digital Coaxial so you can use a Digital Coax input on your receiver and a Digital Optical out from one of your components, got mine last night and the thing works great, solved a very big problem for me, also for anyone who may have the need they have a different converter that would do the opposite, convert Digital Coaxial to Digital Optical.


Here's a link for the Optical to Coaxial converter box:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 




i


----------



## Snowcone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMP62* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Haven't seen anyone else raise this as an issue but I had the need for three Digital Optical inputs on this receiver and it was really causing me a headache, while I'm sure most of the experienced home theater guys already are aware a simple solution exists I wasn't and what a help the following information would have been for me. Monoprice.com sells a little $12.50 converter box that can convert Digital Optical to Digital Coaxial so you can use a Digital Coax input on your receiver and a Digital Optical out from one of your components, got mine last night and the thing works great, solved a very big problem for me, also for anyone who may have the need they have a different converter that would do the opposite, convert Digital Coaxial to Digital Optical.
> 
> 
> Here's a link for the Optical to Coaxial converter box:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i



Thanks for that. All the units I'm looking at have 2 optical and 1 coax and I wondered if that would be enough optical inputs. This definitely helps.


----------



## hardballpete

I gotta have an answer to this question.


What the heck is the difference between the small and large speaker settings in the receiver if the sub is set at an 80hz cutoff anyway?


Anyone?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jynx980

I went to Best Buy about a week ago to check if they had any left but unfortunately none were available in my area. I had them check the other stores and one in West El Paso(Store #829) had two in stock. I was unable to convince them to transfer a unit to my local Best Buy so I thought I was just SOL. However, I called them up today to give a transfer another try. It turns out they only have the display model left and I am not sure what kind of condition its in but, it would definitely be worth a look if your in the El Paso area. The price is $299.99 but may be open to haggling because it's a display model. As SLSAdvocate mentioned the item number is 7758562.


This was just for the Southwest Region so you may have better luck in another. Happy hunting!


----------



## thgill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardballpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I gotta have an answer to this question.
> 
> 
> What the heck is the difference between the small and large speaker settings in the receiver if the sub is set at an 80hz cutoff anyway?



Though I don't have experience with this system, typically the Small speaker setting crosses them over to the sub at the specified frequency.


Large speaker setting lets them run full range and the sub is still crossed over at the specified frequency.



Considering the size of the speakers in the SLS system, you want them set to small.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They work. Use an extra screw in the center of the mount point. Adjust the depth of the screw until you get a snug fit into the keyhole. A washer can help. You may need to attach the wire after you mount the speaker to the bracket. Mine are in 3 peices: the wall mount piece, an arm and the round piece that attaches to the speaker. I did the fitting to the keyhole using just the piece that mounts to the speaker. Then I attached the wire, then place that onto the arm.



I'm working on mounting my speakers to the wall using these mounts ... I didn't attach them to the wall yet, but I put the round piece that attaches to the speaker onto all five. A question for anyone who's done this already ....


It looks to me like you can't get a good tight connection to the back of the speaker. It pretty much depends on gravity to keep the speaker keyhole slot hanging on the nut/bolt that goes through the round speaker mount. It does tighten up (after much messing around - I actually added a small piece of rubbery stuff to the nut (like plumbers putty) to hold it in place so the bolt would tighten up - without that the nut just spins and spins, even with exerting a lot of upwards force to get it to catch.) But even with tightening it all the way, it won't handle a lot of torque. It pretty much just lets the speaker hang off the bolt and keeps the round mount snug to the speaker. That will be no problem for the left, right, and surrounds, but for the center speaker, I am either going to have to put two mounts on it, or figure out how to leave it freestanding and not mount it to the wall. Anyone wall-mounted the center using these mounts?


The mounts on the center speaker are on both sides of center, and since it sits horizontal, there either needs to be one mount that can hold a lot of torque, or else two mounts, one for each side of center. Thanks ....


----------



## jerkin

I dug around and found some small washers, the ones that look like a star. They grabbed and I was able to get a good snug fit. I would definitely use 2 mounts for the center. I just used the stand for mine so I have an extra if you need it and they're the same thing. Here is an item # for the one like I have I bought off ebay 290067883897


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dug around and found some small washers, the ones that look like a star. They grabbed and I was able to get a good snug fit. I would definitely use 2 mounts for the center. I just used the stand for mine so I have an extra if you need it and they're the same thing. Here is an item # for the one like I have I bought off ebay 290067883897




Yes, those mounts are exactly the ones I have also. I think I'll track down some of those washers - I know the ones you mean - b/c that should give me a better fit to the back of the speaker. Thanks a million for the offer - I'll pm you


----------



## hoptown101

If anybody is in the Louisville, Ky. area the Clarksville, In. store still has one in stock.

I couldn't talk them into shipping out of their distribution district and I am not going to make the 4 hour drive to pick it up.


----------



## Hakkamike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm working on mounting my speakers to the wall using these mounts ... I didn't attach them to the wall yet, but I put the round piece that attaches to the speaker onto all five. A question for anyone who's done this already ....
> 
> 
> It looks to me like you can't get a good tight connection to the back of the speaker. It pretty much depends on gravity to keep the speaker keyhole slot hanging on the nut/bolt that goes through the round speaker mount. It does tighten up (after much messing around - I actually added a small piece of rubbery stuff to the nut (like plumbers putty) to hold it in place so the bolt would tighten up - without that the nut just spins and spins, even with exerting a lot of upwards force to get it to catch.) But even with tightening it all the way, it won't handle a lot of torque. It pretty much just lets the speaker hang off the bolt and keeps the round mount snug to the speaker. That will be no problem for the left, right, and surrounds, but for the center speaker, I am either going to have to put two mounts on it, or figure out how to leave it freestanding and not mount it to the wall. Anyone wall-mounted the center using these mounts?
> 
> 
> The mounts on the center speaker are on both sides of center, and since it sits horizontal, there either needs to be one mount that can hold a lot of torque, or else two mounts, one for each side of center. Thanks ....



Have you checked out how I mounted mine in post 192 in this thead, worked great for me?


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakkamike* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you checked out how I mounted mine in post 192 in this thead, worked great for me?



I saw that - clever mounting - but I don't have the option to mount them on the side walls - they have to be on the front and back walls, based on the layout of my space.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thgill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Though I don't have experience with this system, typically the Small speaker setting crosses them over to the sub at the specified frequency.
> 
> 
> Large speaker setting lets them run full range and the sub is still crossed over at the specified frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the size of the speakers in the SLS system, you want them set to small.



To simplify the explanation, the crossover setting (80hz +/-) controls what is sent to the sub. The speaker size setting (Large/Small) controls what is sent to the speaker. They are independent of each other IIRC. This allows you to still get bass out of the speakers and sub at the same time if you wish.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The mounts on the center speaker are on both sides of center, and since it sits horizontal, there either needs to be one mount that can hold a lot of torque, or else two mounts, one for each side of center. Thanks ....



Yup, two mounts for the center. Sorry I didn't mention that as my center is not mounted on one of the brackets but rather is set on a surface.


I used a small rubber washer to tighten the fit. Two is better. Mount the keyhole slot between the two rubber washers. I also used the largest head screw I could find that would fit into the keyhole. I started with a loose fit and tightened the screw in quarter turn increments until it was a snug fit.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup, two mounts for the center. Sorry I didn't mention that as my center is not mounted on one of the brackets but rather is set on a surface.
> 
> 
> I used a small rubber washer to tighten the fit. Two is better. Mount the keyhole slot between the two rubber washers. I also used the largest head screw I could find that would fit into the keyhole. I started with a loose fit and tightened the screw in quarter turn increments until it was a snug fit.



I think I'm going to have to try that. I picked up some of the 'star' washers to fit between the nut and the speaker, so as to tighten it up a bit. I don't think these washers are the right kind, because I ended up with the same problem - I could not get the nut to catch on anything, so I am unable to get it tightened down at all. It just spins and spins, no matter how much I pull upwards on the whole assembly while doing it. I had originally had some success using the stuff like plumbers putty, but I'd like a little better fit.


Unfortunately, no information on the mfrs website nor any web searches turned up any other recommendations. It seems odd to me - the nut supplied with the speaker mounts has a knurled side, in theory so that it will catch on the inside of the speaker to allow you to tighten it. Surely I am not the only one with this challenge ?!?!?!?


I like the idea of rubber washers ... I think I'll go 'back to the drawing board' and take the round mount and the supplied nut and bolt to the local hardware store and spend some time finding a new set of mounting hardware. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## montypythizzle

i dont see this package on the bestbuy site all i see is the little AD in theOP


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montypythizzle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i dont see this package on the bestbuy site all i see is the little AD in theOP



Discontinued at BB unless you can find a close out at a local store. To be clear: the product is NOT closed out and is still current at SLS. It is just no longer available new at Best Buy.


----------



## jerkin

and it's $1100 now.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Success ... I went with a rubber O-ring for inside the slot, and a flat rubber washer that was nearly the diameter of the round speaker mount to go between the mount and the back of the speaker, and it works great. They all tightened up, and it seems like a very secure, snug fit. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## cvanem

I used industrial strength velcro from Home Depot ($7) to mount all 5 of my speakers. I used two strips per speaker and just velcro-ed them to the wall. So far they have all held up and sound just fine.


----------



## bs1175

Anyone have any positive / negative experience while using the gold series receiver and inputting a 5.1 analog source ?


Playing Anything (DVd, Sacd, Cd) on the Oppo 971 just sounds off when playing through analog 5.1... ?


I would describe it as tinny, lacking the robust fullness that I experience using digital inputs...


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bs1175* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any positive / negative experience while using the gold series receiver and inputting a 5.1 analog source ?
> 
> 
> Playing Anything (DVd, Sacd, Cd) on the Oppo 971 just sounds off when playing through analog 5.1... ?
> 
> 
> I would describe it as tinny, lacking the robust fullness that I experience using digital inputs...



I think the first thing to remember about this connection is that the receiver does no processing on this signal. It simply passes it on to the amps and then to the speakers. That should indicate that if anything is wrong it is outside the receiver, i.e. source device, interconnect cables, media source, etc.


I had a couple of different 5.1 analog connections in mine at one time or another. One was DVD-Audio and another was an external digital processor for AC-3 laserdiscs... Sounded fine.


Be sure you have gone into the Oppo and calibrated the analog outputs properly and that there are no special settings to activate and/or use them. Other than that, I would try another two channel device such as an old VCR or CD player and use the analog L & R inputs of the 5.1 and see if you get the same result. Be sure to use decent interconnect cables and that they are well seated etc.


----------



## madcheeku

I have found the system at a close by Bestbuy but it doesn't have the surround speakers. Are there any decent ones that I can use as the surrounds?


I was initially planning to use the Advent Heritage h200 for my system but am now wondering which set would be a better choice. I also have the HCENTER to go with the h200s.


This is a link to the sets:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&page=1&pp=30 


I have a ht-s780 right now..is the Sherwood receiver better than the one that comes with the ht-s780 (TX-SR503).


Thanks


----------



## jhsfosho

Im currently looking at replacing either the subwoofer or receiver from the SLS Gold Package. Which one would I notice more for a difference in sound? I am looking at spending no more than $250 on whichever one I get, so keep that in mind.


Also, has anyone had any experience with the Universal Remote URC-300. There is a pretty good deal at amazon right now, and was debating about jumping on it for what looks like a decent remote at a good price.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhsfosho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im currently looking at replacing either the subwoofer or receiver from the SLS Gold Package. Which one would I notice more for a difference in sound? I am looking at spending no more than $250 on whichever one I get, so keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone had any experience with the Universal Remote URC-300. There is a pretty good deal at amazon right now, and was debating about jumping on it for what looks like a decent remote at a good price.



I'd go for the upgrade on sub or speakers first. You'll notice more difference providing the receiver included in the SLS package is a quality receiver which I have no experience with but it gets decent feedback.


You can pick up the Bic H-100 sub from ebay for around $200, that would be my choice at your budget.


Also IMO the Universal URC Series Remotes are a great bang for the buck. I opted for the 100 because I don't like a touchpad or lcd readout on my remotes but eather the 100, 200 or 300 are great choices depending on which features you're looking for.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd go for the upgrade on sub or speakers first. You'll notice more difference providing the receiver included in the SLS package is a quality receiver which I have no experience with but it gets decent feedback.
> 
> 
> You can pick up the Bic H-100 sub from ebay for around $200, that would be my choice at your budget.
> 
> 
> Also IMO the Universal URC Series Remotes are a great bang for the buck. I opted for the 100 because I don't like a touchpad or lcd readout on my remotes but eather the 100, 200 or 300 are great choices depending on which features you're looking for.



Jake, the only reason to buy this HTiB is *the speakers*... As to his question, sub or receiver, at $250 I'd say neither and save up for a full audio & video HDMI 1.3 capable receiver. If I had to pick, I would replace the sub but I don't think the incremental improvement that would be achieved at $250 would be worth it. Same is true for the receiver.


----------



## jhsfosho

Yeah, I think I will wait on the receiver or sub for another year at least. It sounds good enough for now. Before I worry about a hdmi receiver Im gonna need a hdmi capable Tv. Overall I am still pleased with the system, and it sounds awesome with my xbox 360, dvd's and music.


One question I had was what DSP mode you listen to for listening to music through the receiver. On my parents Onkyo Integra receiver there is an option for all channel stereo which sounds good, but I didn't know if there was an equivalent for the SLS receiver. I have my ipod plugged in through the dock connector to the "CD" input on the receiver.


----------



## Hoss27

Go for the sub. The sub in the SLS system is anemic and would be the first thing I would upgrade in this system.


----------



## SLSAdvocate

For those interested or those who have friends interested, the Q-Line Gold speakers (without the electronics) will be sold going forward with a suggested retail of $799 for the 5.1 set.


----------



## jerkin

I have the Qline gold and am very pleased with it, but if they think they're going to sell these speakers for $800 they are out of their minds.


----------



## thecrazykevy

It seems the SLS Q-Line Gold can be bought from BestBuy.com's website again and for only $299 + $60 shipping: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1141762944225 Go go go go go go go !


----------



## zhelder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems the SLS Q-Line Gold can be bought from BestBuy.com's website again and for only $299 + $60 shipping: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1141762944225 Go go go go go go go !



Holy cow man!!!! Post of the month!!! I have two already. Those that want it, better jump!!!


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zhelder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Holy cow man!!!! Post of the month!!! I have two already. Those that want it, better jump!!!



Has anyone actually ordered and received one from BB since this offer has been on their website?


----------



## wildta

How does this compare to the Onkyo HT-S790? I'm still on the fence about this. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.

'


----------



## C. Bucket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems the SLS Q-Line Gold can be bought from BestBuy.com's website again and for only $299 + $60 shipping: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1141762944225 Go go go go go go go !




Nice. Been waiting for a deal on the q-line satellites. $338 shipped.



-M



Update: got shipping confirmation and tracking info from BB. I guess it is all legit.


----------



## C. Bucket

Can anyone please post or point me to a pic of the back of one of the satellites? I am wondering if my floor stands are gonna play nice.


Thx


NM.


Found it: http://www.projectorusa.com/homethea.../q-silver.aspx 


I assume the silver line satellites have the smae mounts.


----------



## jerkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does this compare to the Onkyo HT-S790? I'm still on the fence about this. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> '



The 790 is tough to beat in it's price range, but the SLS beats it like a rented mule. Trust me you will not come across another system for this price anywhere near this quality. I snatched one up when they first went on sale and couldn't believe how good it sounded. If I had the cash I would buy another one for the spare room today.


C.Bucket, Yeah, same mounts.


----------



## jerkin

You guys aren't going to believe this, I was on best buy's site just now, they are down to $254!!! I can't believe these things are still here. The receiver costs that much, they want $129 per speaker on their website. The retail for this system is $1100. This can't last long.


Any of you guys reading this that are up in the air about which htib to buy, this is it, you will NEVER find another deal like this. Anywhere else you will be pushing $1000 to get sound of this quality. Man, I gotta talk the wife into letting me get another one.


----------



## wildta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 790 is tough to beat in it's price range, but the SLS beats it like a rented mule. Trust me you will not come across another system for this price anywhere near this quality. I snatched one up when they first went on sale and couldn't believe how good it sounded. If I had the cash I would buy another one for the spare room today.
> 
> 
> C.Bucket, Yeah, same mounts.



Thanks! I bought them. Plan to pick them up tomorrow night. I guess I'll give you guys an opinion later this week when I have everything adjusted. BTW, I'm moving up from the Logitech Z-560's, which were some nasty 4.1 speakers about 5 years ago. I'm def looking forward to experienceing my new speakers. Thank you for everyone's input on them.


----------



## wildta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *C. Bucket* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone please post or point me to a pic of the back of one of the satellites? I am wondering if my floor stands are gonna play nice.
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> NM.
> 
> 
> Found it: http://www.projectorusa.com/homethea.../q-silver.aspx
> 
> 
> I assume the silver line satellites have the smae mounts.



thanks for the link. I was wondering what the wire connections looked like on the back of the satellites. In my opinion, they do look a little weak. I was hoping for some binding posts but I guess I can't complain for $250.


By the way, can anyeon comment on how everything is packed within the enormous box? I have to take everything in a cab so I plan to remove everything from the huge box. Is everything well-packed within the box so I can still easily transport the pieces by a cab? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## bigdream

Could you please take few pictures of the whole system..I am curious to see how it looks. Also please do drop few lines soon after you get the system running.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for the link. I was wondering what the wire connections looked like on the back of the satellites. In my opinion, they do look a little weak. I was hoping for some binding posts but I guess I can't complain for $250.
> 
> 
> By the way, can anyeon comment on how everything is packed within the enormous box? I have to take everything in a cab so I plan to remove everything from the huge box. Is everything well-packed within the box so I can still easily transport the pieces by a cab? Please let me know. Thanks!



It comes in one large, strapped box that is maybe 2 feet square by 3 feet long and weighs in at 136 lbs. Each component is individually boxed inside the main shipping box so it is possible to open it and transport all the individual boxes safely. I once re-shipped all the pieces using these interior boxes. You will need all the available space in a cab: backseat, trunk, etc. Bring a knife of some kind too. You will have to cut the shipping straps.


It is actually very well packed, which is a good thing.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigdream* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you please take few pictures of the whole system..I am curious to see how it looks. Also please do drop few lines soon after you get the system running.



There are several pictures earlier in the thread.


----------



## C. Bucket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigdream* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you please take few pictures of the whole system..I am curious to see how it looks. Also please do drop few lines soon after you get the system running.



Just picture it black and having a DVD player:

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/vid...nd-system.html


----------



## wildta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It comes in one large, strapped box that is maybe 2 feet square by 3 feet long and weighs in at 136 lbs. Each component is individually boxed inside the main shipping box so it is possible to open it and transport all the individual boxes safely. I once re-shipped all the pieces using these interior boxes. You will need all the available space in a cab: backseat, trunk, etc. Bring a knife of some kind too. You will have to cut the shipping straps.
> 
> 
> It is actually very well packed, which is a good thing.



Thanks for the tips, especially about bringing a little pocket knife to facilitate in cutting the shipping straps. I was about to purchase the system over the weekend but took one look at the box and decided there would be no way I could haul that thing home by myself. The Best Buy near me wouldn't deliver it unless it was in-stock at the local warehouse, which is wasn't. So I'm planning to drag my roommate with me to help out. Saving myself about $50 in S/H costs.


----------



## bigdream

wildta...where are you







..eager to hear your response..


----------



## Groch

I just ordered a set for $255 online and picked it up new in a box in Colorado today. The invoice says "SLS Intl. Inc. Consign as the brand, so apparently SLS agreed to provide them to BBY on consignment.


The tweeter in my center channel is dead....BBY wants me to pack up and return to swap the entire system...all 130 pounds of it instead of replacing the speaker or tweeter.....I will call SLS tomorrow, if they are on consignment my guess is they do not want to ship around the system for a single tweeter.


Otherwise sounds absolutely great.


----------



## blissr

I just ordered the SLS Gold from Bestbuy on line. It did not charge me for either shipping or tax, so the total was $254.99. Says it will ship in '0-1' days. I'm a bit skeptical, but will keep everyone posted...


Richard


----------



## wildta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigdream* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wildta...where are you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..eager to hear your response..



NYC.


I picked up my SLS system last night. If you plan to buy one, I hope you have a lot of patience because it took quite a long time for me to unpack all of the parts--it was so well packed.


I got lucky and was able to hail an SUV cab (Ford Escape), which had a trunk space that could barely fit the whole box perfectly in the back without having to fold the backseats.


How the box was packed:


-All 5 surround sound speakers where packed standing vertically in one box

-The speaker stands and speaker cables were packed in a separate box

--Both of the boxes above were then packed in another box


-The receiver and dvd player each came in their own box

--Both the receiver and dvd player boxes were then packed into another box


--The subwoofer was in it's own separate box


---The surround sound and speaker stands box, the receiver and dvd player box, and the subwoofer box were then placed into one enormous box, but before they were packed into this enormous box they were strapped together with those thick plastic shipping straps (the ones you can use to actually pick up the box and never have to worry about breaking unless you have scissors or a knife). On top of the internal shipping straps, the enormous box also had these shipping straps on the outside.


I can honestly say I've never purchased an item that was as well packed as this system.


I've examined all of the speakers and they look and feel excellent in build quality. I took a close look at the ribbon Tweeter and noticed that there were slight ripples and that it wasn't exactly flat. I'm hoping that shouldn't affect the sound quality and that's a normal occurence with ribbon tweeters (that's the first time I've closely examined a ribbon Tweeter so take it with a grain of salt).


I haven't had a chance to set anything up so I'll have to update this at a later time. But so far so good.


----------



## bigdream

That is a lot of packing!!! I was exhausted just by reading it







. Look forward to reading your next post.


----------



## hardballpete

I went thru 2 center channel speakers that had ribbon tweeter problems until the 3rd one was the charm. Maybe this is a bad trend. The 2 bad centers were producing a lower muffled sound as compared to the other 4 speakers. It was easiest to hear on the set up tones the receiver sent out. You guys should check yours just in case.


----------



## bigdream

hardballpete ...what did you do then? Return and get another pair?


----------



## Groch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigdream* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hardballpete ...what did you do then? Return and get another pair?



Well rather than return the whole thing to BBY for a tweeter, I called SLS and they are shipping a replacement tweeter right out. I would rather do that then have SLS pay for shipping 130 pounds all over the country because BBY has weird exchange policies.


I hope these guys can find a way to become profitable. With great products and service they deserve it.


----------



## SAAdds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blissr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just ordered the SLS Gold from Bestbuy on line. It did not charge me for either shipping or tax, so the total was $254.99. Says it will ship in '0-1' days. I'm a bit skeptical, but will keep everyone posted...
> 
> 
> Richard



I went there tonight and they went "online" and said that the price is $299.99, even though my computer shows your sales price above.


----------



## jerkin

I can't believe they are still doing that, I heard they are getting sued for it in Connecticut. Circuit City does the same thing. They had the 790 on sale for $400 but when I was in the store they showed me the website and it said $500. I thought it changed overnight then I heard of the intranet/internet scam with identical websites and different prices. I hope they both get burned for a few mil.


----------



## SAAdds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't believe they are still doing that, I heard they are getting sued for it in Connecticut. Circuit City does the same thing. They had the 790 on sale for $400 but when I was in the store they showed me the website and it said $500. I thought it changed overnight then I heard of the intranet/internet scam with identical websites and different prices. I hope they both get burned for a few mil.



I bought it online, with pickup from the local store. That way I didn't have to pay shipping and got it for the sale price. When I go to pick it up, I'm going to mention it to the manager on duty.


----------



## wildta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAAdds1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought it online, with pickup from the local store. That way I didn't have to pay shipping and got it for the sale price. When I go to pick it up, I'm going to mention it to the manager on duty.



BRing a printout too just in case. That's what I did.


----------



## SAAdds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wildta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BRing a printout too just in case. That's what I did.



That's the weird part. When I tried to order it using the computer that is hooked up to the printer, the website would not let me add it to "my cart." It would not take me to that screen at all.

I ordered it online using my laptop, which is not hooked up to my printer at home. (It's a work-issued laptop.)


----------



## maverick2core

BB normally matches its website price.. i just bought a box yesterday, they matched the online price of 255$ and even applied the 10% off coupon i had as this was a clearance or closeout product....


I just set it up pretty quick yesterday ... have'nt tried it much ... any quick pointers that might help me get the optimum quality ....

also how do i test the surround speakers ??? i tried a few digital channels but i dont think i got sound out of them .... but when i did the auto setting ..they did get set.


----------



## thirdmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecrazykevy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems the SLS Q-Line Gold can be bought from BestBuy.com's website again and for only $299 + $60 shipping: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1141762944225 Go go go go go go go !



Thanks a lot Kev. I picked up the last one in NH this morning. Drove 45 mins out of the way to save $60 shipping.


I've been clearing out the room in the basement to use as a home theater. I can't wait to set this system up there.


----------



## wildta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAAdds1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the weird part. When I tried to order it using the computer that is hooked up to the printer, the website would not let me add it to "my cart." It would not take me to that screen at all.
> 
> I ordered it online using my laptop, which is not hooked up to my printer at home. (It's a work-issued laptop.)



That is weird. Sounds like a software issue. If you're using IE, I would try clearing the cookies or try FireFox to see if a different browser will work.


By the way, the BestBuy near me also took the 10% off coupon. So my price before taxes was $229.49.


----------



## bigdream

Can I get a 10% off coupon too?


----------



## madcheeku

you should be able to take a printout...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....&type=category


----------



## bigreese32

how were you able to have it sent to the store. I tried to pick the jacksonville store and it said it was unavailable


----------



## SAAdds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madcheeku* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you should be able to take a printout...
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....&type=category



Dang, Ijust saw this, but have already picked it up.

Now I have to figure out how to connect it as I have absolutely no experience in this. I am going to set it up first to listen to the radio as I don't want to mess with the plasma while March Madness is on.


----------



## Spark_Plug

Alright, I just ordered the SLS Q-line from Best Buy, it should be here sometime next week. Hope it is as good as everyone is saying. Can't wait for it.


----------



## bigdream

Thanks !!


----------



## drgee

just picked mine up... all I can say is damn, these speakers are really damn big for a bedroom. I think I'm gonna order the sony ddw900 and see how the sound quality compares to this one. I don't know how I'm going to do that though as I don't have an experienced ear for these things.


----------



## skyriderfox

Can anyone please comment how this sounds when playing music and also when hooked up for listening to TV audio? Also, how does it work since there's no HDMI connectivity? Sorry for the simpleton question.


----------



## hardballpete

Called SLS and they handled it with a great attitude. Very nice & professional people.


Great product, great company, great customer service.


Any questions?


----------



## bigdream

wildta, did you set up the system yet? Please let us know how it compares to other system and most important...are you happy


----------



## havenlock

Just ordered mine. Had a $50 GC to compensate for the lack of in-store pickup. Thanks!!


----------



## thirdmonkey

Please pardon my noobness. This is all new to me.


I started hitting the SLS manual last night. Apparently it has the ability to do DTS-ES if I attach a sixth speaker to it for Rear Surround. Can some kind person recommend such a speaker and where I should get it? All help is much appreciated. Please keep in mind that the SLS system costs $250


----------



## wildta

Quick update: I did a quick setup of my speakers last night and found that one of my surround speakers (the back right speaker) gives a slight muffled sound from the tweeter. I read somewhere else that someone had a similar problem with their center channel. Not a good sign. Looks like I'll have to call SLS for a replacement since I got the very last one at my local Best Buy.


As for the sound, I only hooked up my ipod so I'm sure the sounds could improve a lot more if I hooked up a cleaner source. I also haven't made any adjustments to the receiver but from my initial impressions so far, they sound great. I'm sure once I finally place my speakers, get a clean source, and make adjustments to the settings on the receiver that it'll sound awesome. Maybe by the end of this weekend I can provide a better review.


I emailed SLS this morning and received this response less than 5 min later:


"Sounds like you've got a dead ribbon in that one satellite.


No problem to take care of it. Would you prefer I send you a new satellite or are you comfortable replacing the ribbon driver.. (Three screws and connect two wires)"


Simply amazing customer service so far.


----------



## jerkin

If you want your ipod to sound good you will need to start using apple lossless. I had the same problem, not just with the SLS but my other system as well. Everything just kinda sounded muffled and someone on another forum suggested the lossless. I started using that and man what a difference. Still not cd quality but close enough. Only problem is you use twice the space.


----------



## SAAdds1

We're trying to hook this up, but we don't know what the connector for the sub-woofer to the receiver looks like. Can anyone help?


----------



## hardballpete

I believe it's just an RCA cable. Buy a decent subwoofer cable, which is just an RCA cable. Don't spend more than 20 bucks if possible. Try monoprice cables. Good quality for reasonable cha-ching!


----------



## SAAdds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardballpete* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe it's just an RCA cable. Buy a decent subwoofer cable, which is just an RCA cable. Don't spend more than 20 bucks if possible. Try monoprice cables. Good quality for reasonable cha-ching!



It doesn't come with it?


----------



## thecrazykevy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAAdds1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We're trying to hook this up, but we don't know what the connector for the sub-woofer to the receiver looks like. Can anyone help?



It's the grey rca cable that comes with the system. If it's not there, you can just use a yellow composite cable to hook up the sub to the receiver. It should work fine.


----------



## C. Bucket

Just got mine hooked up. Swapped my Infinity TSS-450s for the satellites leaving the Infinity sub. "Holy crap", is all I gotta say. MY Onkyo 674 loves these. Whole new ballgame now.


As far as mounting them to my generic floor stands, here is what I did:











Just drilled a whole in the stands and used a locking hex nut on the inside. Pretty simple and fairly stable. Might do some tweaking on it all, tho.


----------



## wildta

Does anyone know if the DVD player is also a rebadge? I would like to know so I can put mine on craigslist and get a different dvd player. Thanks.


Also, I love my new speakers. I still don't have a clean source hooked up just yet as I'm taking my sweet old time setting them up. I've been playing with the settings all night while listening to music from my ipod. I read a few pages of the manual and decided to throw it a side and start messing around with some hands-on button pushing. So far it's been pretty easy to use and figure out the settings and menus without having to read the manual. I still haven't hooked up any video sources to it yet. I would hook up my Scientific Atlanta cable box to it but I don't have an optical cord.


----------



## jerkin

The dvd player info is in this thread somewhere, I remember reading it when I bought mine, just don't remember what it was.


----------



## wildta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The dvd player info is in this thread somewhere, I remember reading it when I bought mine, just don't remember what it was.



must have missed over it. It's a Philips. No one mentioned an exact model # though. Anyone know the model #?


----------



## SAAdds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swamdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I struggled with mine for a few days, now I have a super clean setup. I have a Motorola HD cable box and 2 HDMI inputs on my Sammy. I bought a DVI to HDMI cable and connected it from the cable box to the TV. I bought 2 optical cables and connected one from the cable box to optical 1 on the SLS receiver, the other went from the DVD player to the optical 2 on the receiver. Those are the only cables I have coming off the receiver. I finished it of with a set of component cables from the DVD player to the TV. I have this huge pile of cables that I no longer need and I'm diggin that. Good luck.



I am trying to hook this up without the included DVD player. I have a Motorola DVT3416 DVR. I tried using the orange cable that is included to hook up the DVR to the receiver, but I cannot get any sound from the plasma to play on the speakers. I know I don't know what I'm doing, so I could use some help.


----------



## ericm83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAAdds1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am trying to hook this up without the included DVD player. I have a Motorola DVT3416 DVR. I tried using the orange cable that is included to hook up the DVR to the receiver, but I cannot get any sound from the plasma to play on the speakers. I know I don't know what I'm doing, so I could use some help.



The orange cable only sends video information so you will need another cable from either the DVR or your TV (depending which audio you want). The type of cable you will need depends what audio out the DVR or the TV has. Sorry if I misunderstood your question.


Also I've had this system for nearly 6 months now and am really happy. The speakers have a great sense of volume (as in space, not loudness). The sub is a little weak, but accurate, and I live in an apartment and it still gets loud enough to piss off the neighbors.


----------



## SAAdds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericm83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also I've had this system for nearly 6 months now and am really happy. The speakers have a great sense of volume (as in space, not loudness). The sub is a little weak, but accurate, and I live in an apartment and it still gets loud enough to piss off the neighbors.



LOL

I got it to work just in time to watch the Gators today. It sounds awesome!


----------



## SAAdds1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigreese32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how were you able to have it sent to the store. I tried to pick the jacksonville store and it said it was unavailable



Hey Big Reese. Were you able to pick one up?


----------



## tzzoooma

My audio on the receiver will switch all by itself from 'video 1' to 'video 2'

occasionally. Tried another optical cable, but made no difference.


Anyone else have this issue or know how I can resolve it?


----------



## jhsfosho

Strangely enough, I have this issue too. It seems that it only happens however when i turn it on and switch it directly to video 1, then after about 3-5 minutes it will switch to video 2, then I'll switch it back and it will be fine (or so it seems).


----------



## GamerGirl

Hey guys. A friend of mine who bought the Q-line Gold HTiB a couple months ago claims that the DVD player "that came with his SLS home theater system" is an upconverting player. Now, I've been telling him that he's full of crap (I haven't seen his setup yet) but he keeps insisting that it's an upconverting player. Is there any possible truth to this? Out of curiosity I checked several sources and nowhere does it say that SLS sells an upconverting DVD player with their system. The DVD player doesn't even have HDMI.


Is he full of crap like I'm guessing or could there be a new version??


----------



## valuebuyer

None of the BestBuy stores around my area have this system in store. I was hoping to hear it once before ordering it. Does any other B&M store carry this unit? Or BB are the only resellers?


----------



## bigreese32

Does anyone know a solution to this problem. I have my cable box, which is analog hooked up to the aux on the the reciever. During playback, sound only comes from the fron right speaker on all modes execpt dolby vs wide and dolby vs reference. If i change to hall, , or stadium, the sound will come through the front right and the rear right on the surround. If i change to theater, the sound will come from the front right and both rear speakers. Is this due to the analog hook-up or do i have a bad reciever?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigreese32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a solution to this problem. I have my cable box, which is analog hooked up to the aux on the the reciever. During playback, sound only comes from the fron right speaker on all modes execpt dolby vs wide and dolby vs reference. If i change to hall, , or stadium, the sound will come through the front right and the rear right on the surround. If i change to theater, the sound will come from the front right and both rear speakers. Is this due to the analog hook-up or do i have a bad reciever?



This sounds like one of your connectors from the cable box the the receiver is bad. Try swapping them temporarily. If the problem moves to the other speaker, you have your answer. You might also try another input other than Aux as it may be those connectors. It is possible the left speaker output in the cable box is bad also. If you prove the connectors are ok and it also does not work on another input, then it may be the cable box. If you want to test if it's the speaker, simply swap left to right without doing anything else. If it's the speaker, you'll get no sound from the right instead.What you hearing from the speaker in the other surround modes is the mixed signal. So I doubt it is the speaker.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GamerGirl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys. A friend of mine who bought the Q-line Gold HTiB a couple months ago claims that the DVD player "that came with his SLS home theater system" is an upconverting player. Now, I've been telling him that he's full of crap (I haven't seen his setup yet) but he keeps insisting that it's an upconverting player. Is there any possible truth to this? Out of curiosity I checked several sources and nowhere does it say that SLS sells an upconverting DVD player with their system. The DVD player doesn't even have HDMI.
> 
> 
> Is he full of crap like I'm guessing or could there be a new version??



To my knowledge, the DVD player is not upconverting. It only has component video output and no settings for upconversion. The receiver however, is. It will upconvert an S-video or composite video feed to the component monitor output although several folks have said it doesn't do much to improve the picture on better TVs. This may be the source of the confusion.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericm83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The orange cable only sends video information so you will need another cable from either the DVR or your TV (depending which audio you want). The type of cable you will need depends what audio out the DVR or the TV has. Sorry if I misunderstood your question.
> 
> 
> Also I've had this system for nearly 6 months now and am really happy. The speakers have a great sense of volume (as in space, not loudness). The sub is a little weak, but accurate, and I live in an apartment and it still gets loud enough to piss off the neighbors.



The orange cable is for digital co-ax audio. The yellow color is for composite video. Be careful not to mix these connections.


----------



## SLSAdvocate

There are a lot of general set up and configuration questions and answers earlier in this thread for those having any difficulty. You can use the thread search feature for your topic.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thirdmonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please pardon my noobness. This is all new to me.
> 
> 
> I started hitting the SLS manual last night. Apparently it has the ability to do DTS-ES if I attach a sixth speaker to it for Rear Surround. Can some kind person recommend such a speaker and where I should get it? All help is much appreciated. Please keep in mind that the SLS system costs $250



The best way to do this is with another (2nd) SLS center speaker. You will not want to use a different brand speaker for your 6th channel. A regular vertical satellite will work also but will concentrate the sound into a smaller area. Unfortunately, the only place I know to get a single speaker is the SLS website and last time I looked, they were pretty expensive.


----------



## havenlock

Just received mine and unboxed it during my 1 hour lunch break. Yes, it took that long. Looks great. Can't wait to get it set it up!


----------



## Spirix

Got mine on monday, but hav'nt had a chance to unpack it yet. Also was it just me or was anyone else shocked when they saw the size of the box it came in?


Also as a side note:

Looks like Best Buy finally cleared their stock because I don't see it listed on thier site anymore.


----------



## jerkin

Yeah, all you guys on the fence missed out, they're gone. Back to paying $1100 from the SLS website if you want one now. I'm kickin' myself cause I couldn't come up with the $300 to buy a second one for the other room. Oh well.


----------



## Spark_Plug

I got this system yesterday and am amazed by it. One thing I would like to know though, this may sound dumb, but what setting do you guys use for playing movies? right now I got it hooked up to my myth box and it just seems like the surround isn't want it should be. What DTS Mode do you use?


----------



## thecrazykevy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spark_Plug* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got this system yesterday and am amazed by it. One thing I would like to know though, this may sound dumb, but what setting do you guys use for playing movies? right now I got it hooked up to my myth box and it just seems like the surround isn't want it should be. What DTS Mode do you use?



I'm guessing you mean which dsp mode to use to convert 2 channel audio to 5.1. Dolby Pro Logic II Movie is usually the most popular option for that. Neo 6 Cinema should be good too. Dolby Pro Logic isn't quite as good as Dolby Pro Logic II, and the Dolby Virtual Surround modes are better off for 2 speaker systems. The Hall, Stadium. etc. modes are generally pretty useless in most cases and receivers.


If you are sending a 5.1 audio source from a optical or coaxial cable then you don't need to select any sound processing mode. The receiver should automatically detect DTS and Dolby 5.1 signals and play them back.


----------



## bboyg

Newbie here. I bought this system after seeing this thread. The system does sound great especially for the $$. I noticed that the volume level needs to be turned up pretty high to get to movie volume. The volume seems to need to be at least 40 to start getting some thump. It sounds great so I really couldn't care what number it is but is that normal?


----------



## hardballpete

Yes, it is normal, son!


----------



## louie1961

I am so glad I jumped on this. Received it last week while I was on the road, so I haven't had a chance to play with it until today.


This set up is so amazing, it is too good to be true. My wife is a music teacher and a classically trained opera singer. She claims that the classical music off of the cable box sounds just like you are sitting there with the orchestra. This set up is easily worth the $1100 SLS is asking for it. But to get it for $254??? OMG!!!


Thanks for turning me on to this. I almost went with an Onkyo, which I am sure is a good unit. But this one was less money than a 790 (refurb), and it has much better speakers. I hope BB has them again soon. I need to buy one or two more


----------



## blissr

I just purchased the SLS-Gold system and would like to get an additional surround speaker for the 6.1. I understand that it would be preferable to have another SLS surround to match the others in the set, but is this NECESSARY? Can I use a surround speaker from another system (Cambridge Soundworks)? I'd like to try this to start since I already have the CS speaker and then upgrade as needed. I think the impedance is 8 ohms - will this cause a problem?


Thanks for any help you can provide.


Richard


----------



## jerkin

Shouldn't be a problem. Try it and see how it sounds. You would have to go to SLS for a matching speaker and they are 1/2 of what you paid for the whole system.


----------



## jguyette

I got the SLS Gold system when it was at $299 at Best Buy. This has got to be one of the best purchases I have ever made. The only slight disappointment with the system is the subwoofer. When playing action movies at relatively loud levels, the sub can bottom out. I could possibly play with the location to try to get some increase in performance, but I think a new sub may be the best solution. I was thinking of picking up a Bic H-100. For under $250, it seems to get great reviews. Has anybody else replaced the subwoofer? If so, was there an increase in performance?

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## EQued




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jguyette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the SLS Gold system when it was at $299 at Best Buy. This has got to be one of the best purchases I have ever made. The only slight disappointment with the system is the subwoofer. When playing action movies at relatively loud levels, the sub can bottom out. I could possibly play with the location to try to get some increase in performance, but I think a new sub may be the best solution. I was thinking of picking up a Bic H-100. For under $250, it seems to get great reviews. Has anybody else replaced the subwoofer? If so, was there an increase in performance?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Joe



I have this system and would suggest that you experiment with placement first. It sounds like you haven't yet. In my room, placement near a corner made a huge difference. It sounds great to my ears. Moving the sub around may require a longer cable, which I purchased fairly cheap at Monoprice. Definitely worth the effort before dropping more cash on a new sub.


----------



## jojocat

I just emailed a couple of people at sls but haven't heard back...the back of my speakers on this system are labeled 4 ohm, but the spec sheet says 6 ohm. I considering running these with a Panasonic digital receiver, which only claim compatiblity with 6-8 ohm speakers. Anyone have any idea which number is right or happed to have tried these w/ a panasonic digital receiver?


----------



## jerkin

I sent them an email with the same question a few months ago and never heard back. Please post a reply if you get one.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jojocat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just emailed a couple of people at sls but haven't heard back...the back of my speakers on this system are labeled 4 ohm, but the spec sheet says 6 ohm. I considering running these with a Panasonic digital receiver, which only claim compatiblity with 6-8 ohm speakers. Anyone have any idea which number is right or happed to have tried these w/ a panasonic digital receiver?



I don't know the answer to your question from a bona fide SLS source and trying to describe the whole ohms/watts thing is something I probably shouldn't attempt. I will tell you that in the absence of a definitive answer, I would trust the speaker label. However, I have run these speakers on systems "rated" for 8-16 ohms and on two different 8 ohm but 4 ohm compatible standalone separate amps which are 200 and 160 watts respectively at 8 ohms; meaning that with 4 ohm speakers about twice as much as the 8 ohm rating or far past the SLS wattage spec. I would not suggest you overdrive them at maximum volume levels but the chances are you will not have any problems although you might want to be sure your receiver is well ventilated as it will probably run a little hotter. You are unlikely to hurt the speakers and the worst thing that could happen is you'll trigger a heat overload circuit breaker on your receiver.


With all that said, the sound, BTW, is even better on the over powered standalone amps.


On the sub question you must realize that sub sound quality is extremely room dimension and character as well as placement dependent. Depending on these factors, you can actually have a situation where you get standing waves and effectively NO sub signal at your seating position. I have a very weird shaped shaped room with a lot hard surfaces and I finally solved the sub problem when I used 2 of them, each placed adjacent to the left and right speaker position.


You may not need to get that radical but the earlier advice about placement is spot on. If you have a sound meter, you can walk around a room with a sub test signal on and see the needle bounce all over the place. The point is to have your best sub response at the primary seating position. That is rarely achieved by random placement of the sub.


The Q-Line sub won't win any awards but it's not that bad and you should be able to achieve a satisfying result by experimenting with placement.


----------



## Chuck_07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhsfosho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, I have this issue too. It seems that it only happens however when i turn it on and switch it directly to video 1, then after about 3-5 minutes it will switch to video 2, then I'll switch it back and it will be fine (or so it seems).



Same thing happens on my receiver. Probably within a few minutes of turning it on it switches from video 1 to video 2. It doesn't happen every time though. Any ideas?


----------



## kreg37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck_07* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same thing happens on my receiver. Probably within a few minutes of turning it on it switches from video 1 to video 2. It doesn't happen every time though. Any ideas?



I've had a pre-production model of the SLS Q-Line Gold since before it was released (over a year ago), and it's always done this. It doesn't happen all that often, and it's never happened more than once in a sitting. It's not too big a deal; you'll just have to learn to live with it.


I'm kinda surprised/relieved to hear it's not just my amp, though.


----------



## bboyg

Love this sytem but I have my Scientific Atlanta DVR box connected to the receiver via optical and directly to my TV via HDMI. At times the sound (voice) seems slightly out of sync. Is there a way to adjust this or do I have to just learn to live with it?


----------



## xxerexx

I've been using my q-line gold for a couple weeks now and I haven't had any problems with the AVR. I'm really enjoying my setup


----------



## tzzoooma

no where to be found.


----------



## Blk-t

I was looking at the Q gold system in Best Buy for a friend during Christmas. Now I want it for myself and cannot find it. If anyone here is from the Bay Area please let me know (post here) if you see one.

Thanks


----------



## cooksley

I bought the Q-Line Gold several months ago for the family room addition on our home which is nearing completion (I purchased it primarily due to the reviews in this thread).


I intend on hooking it up tonight and, after reading this thread in its entirety (as well as reading the manuals from cover to cover), my question is this:


I have a Sony KD34XBR 970 TV --> Is there ANY reason why I should connect the Q-Line DVD component cables to the Q-Line receiver and THEN connect to the TV (as is noted in the manual) OR is there anything wrong with connecting the DVD directly (via the component cables) to the TV??


Thanks (and hope SLS Advocate is still following this thread),

cooksley


----------



## madcheeku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cooksley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the Q-Line Gold several months ago for the family room addition on our home which is nearing completion (I purchased it primarily due to the reviews in this thread).
> 
> 
> I intend on hooking it up tonight and, after reading this thread in its entirety (as well as reading the manuals from cover to cover), my question is this:
> 
> 
> I have a Sony KD34XBR 970 TV --> Is there ANY reason why I should connect the Q-Line DVD component cables to the Q-Line receiver and THEN connect to the TV (as is noted in the manual) OR is there anything wrong with connecting the DVD directly (via the component cables) to the TV??
> 
> 
> Thanks (and hope SLS Advocate is still following this thread),
> 
> cooksley



Connecting the DVD to the receiver will allow you to connect multiple ( 2 if I rem) component devices, I also think the receiver upconverts s-video to component.


Basically it allows you to run just one cable from the receiver to the TV and the receiver acts as a switch.


Connecting to the TV directly will be fine except you will need to connect all the devices to the TV and change source both on the TV and the receiver.


----------



## Tmay

Hi everyone, I'm new to AVS but I've been reading about this system. I looked all around and then found it at a internet electronics site. Ordered it and waited, it came in and I discovered that the QG5000 was changed to the EG5000 without the receiver and the DVD player. I found this out when the site retracted the QG5000. When I called they knew there was a problem and offered to give me a full refund if I choose. I would love to keep the system but if I can't find a receiver to power these speakers it will have to go back.

Here's my question. Does anyone have any information, in use currently or preference on a receiver that has a 6 Ohm Impedance and 100w to 110w Program power handling? Thanks.


----------



## wildta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tmay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm new to AVS but I've been reading about this system. I looked all around and then found it at a internet electronics site. Ordered it and waited, it came in and I discovered that the QG5000 was changed to the EG5000 without the receiver and the DVD player. I found this out when the site retracted the QG5000. When I called they knew there was a problem and offered to give me a full refund if I choose. I would love to keep the system but if I can't find a receiver to power these speakers it will have to go back.
> 
> Here's my question. Does anyone have any information, in use currently or preference on a receiver that has a 6 Ohm Impedance and 100w to 110w Program power handling? Thanks.



The receiver is a (rebranded but identical) Sherwood RD-8601 surround receiver ( http://www.sherwoodusa.com/prod_rd8601.html ) that sells by itself for $250-$350.


You might want to ask SLSadvocate, as he might be able to provide a better answer but I'm quite sure that any respectable receiver should make these speakers sound good.


----------



## atemplar

Quick question -- I just received this system and due to my room layout (its tiny) I am not utilizing the rear speakers. Originally, I had my dvd player and cable box feeding the tv via hdmi and the two simple red/white connectors going to the audio receiver to get the sound. After reading this forum, I ordered some digital optical cable and have now connected the receiver to the dvd and cable box through that and it no longer has any connection to the tv.


My question is that now that I've done the switch, my DSP options shrank from the full gamut to just dolby digital, vs ref, and vs wide. Vs wide seems to simply turn off the center channel. So . . . . was I correct to change my connections to use the digital cable and is there any preference, given my 3 speaker setup, to go with dolby digital over the vs ref?


Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## SLSAdvocate

See my post #456 above regarding running the SLS speakers on different recievers and amps.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bboyg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Love this sytem but I have my Scientific Atlanta DVR box connected to the receiver via optical and directly to my TV via HDMI. At times the sound (voice) seems slightly out of sync. Is there a way to adjust this or do I have to just learn to live with it?



I assume you mean the video is out of sync with the audio. This can happen when your receiver's digital processing is taking longer or shorter time to get out to the speakers than it takes for the video to get to your screen.


You can try seeing if your tv has an optical or co-ax digital output. The purpose of that connection is to address your problem. Basically it "forwards" the digital audio from the HDMI to your receiver and the timing does tend to be better. This might help you.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blk-t* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Q gold system in Best Buy for a friend during Christmas. Now I want it for myself and cannot find it. If anyone here is from the Bay Area please let me know (post here) if you see one.
> 
> Thanks



They seem to be regularly available on eBay these days. There are 3 available there at this very moment.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atemplar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question -- I just received this system and due to my room layout (its tiny) I am not utilizing the rear speakers. Originally, I had my dvd player and cable box feeding the tv via hdmi and the two simple red/white connectors going to the audio receiver to get the sound. After reading this forum, I ordered some digital optical cable and have now connected the receiver to the dvd and cable box through that and it no longer has any connection to the tv.
> 
> 
> My question is that now that I've done the switch, my DSP options shrank from the full gamut to just dolby digital, vs ref, and vs wide. Vs wide seems to simply turn off the center channel. So . . . . was I correct to change my connections to use the digital cable and is there any preference, given my 3 speaker setup, to go with dolby digital over the vs ref?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.



You were correct to use the digital connections. It should sound better.


One thing you need to be sure to do is go into your system setup and tell the reciever you are only using LCR (and sub I presume) with no rears. This will adjust most of the DSP options appropriately.


Some of the other DSP options are for analog (the red and white wire) connections only. If you still want the other modes also, I would just re-connect the L/R (red and white) wire to another audio input like Aux or something and select that audio output when you find none of the digital options are good for you.


BTW, I think VS Wide is supposed to do what you said. Without looking at the book, I think it basically spreads the sound to 4 (L, R, LS, RS) speakers. This is why I suspect you need to go into your setup and tell it you are only using the 3 speakers.


You can always select 2 channel stereo (it will use the sub) with any of the audio connection types.


----------



## Drewpycu

I'm having an issue with the DVD player side of the system...towards the end of some movies it starts to stutter or skip or hangup whatever. Very annoying. The player sits atop the receiver and thought heat may be an issue. Concerned it could be gears, belt or however the dvd spins is slipping. Anyone else had a similar issue?


----------



## dkrispin

I have this system which I bought through BB I liked it alot until I started getting a poping and cracking of the center channel speaker. Its very odd It will work then start screwing up and then clear and back and forith.


I have contacted SLS and had 1 reply and no joy from them they seem to be blowing me off I just sasked them how to remedy the situation or to give me suggestions on fixing it but they prefer to pretend I do not exist. Watch out for SLS there customer service sucks!!


----------



## jhsfosho

have you tried switching the center speaker with another speaker? This will tell you if the problem is with the speaker or in the center channel output of the amp. If the problem follows the speaker, then you probably need a new speaker. If the problem is still with the center channel speaker, your amp is bad. If the problem goes away, it could be a loose wire/bad connection.


My experience with SLS customer service has been positive. I thought an input on my amp was bad, and notified them. They gave me a couple other things to try, and one of them worked.


Let us know what you find out.


----------



## FlyGTI

Hey, here's one for the general populace...


I recently re-wired this system, utilizing the component switching features of the receiver. What I'm finding, now that it's all up and running, is that the picture is better, but that I'm having some real problems with the image jumping on the screen. Has anyone else seen this using the Component out on the receiver? If so...any ideas? I've tried several different cable sets, and used both inputs on the plasma, all with the same results.


Any ideas would be very much appreciated.


----------



## dkrispin

Yes I have tried changing out the speakers the center channel still exhibits the same problems. I have done the following with no success:


1. Changed speakers around

2. Re terminated to the speakers to ensure propper connection

3. Rewired the speakers to the Reciever

4. Put a new center channel speaker I had from my old system in

5. Talked to SLS and been ignored.


It is looking more and more like my reciever's center channel is shot.


----------



## tlsunshinein1

Was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for what receiver works best with these speakers. I have the Silver and need to update for HD. Need more hd inputs


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkrispin* /forum/post/12266461
> 
> 
> It is looking more and more like my reciever's center channel is shot.



If it's out of warranty your choices are to use a phantom center channel (tell the setup you have no center speaker and it will split the center channel signal between the left and right fronts) or replace the receiver. It happens unfortunately and it might not be SLS' fault at all. Maybe you took an electrical surge that affected the center channel only or the wires were shorted on the connection and slowly burned it. I have an old Kenwood 5 channel receiver that plays only left and right after taking an electrical surge.


The vast majority of posts in this thread that mention experience with SLS' customer service are positive. Keep in mind that they no longer sell the electronics, only the speakers from this system. It is possible that they are genuinely unable to help you.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlsunshinein1* /forum/post/12441027
> 
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for what receiver works best with these speakers. I have the Silver and need to update for HD. Need more hd inputs



I heard the new Onkyo 505 sounds great with these. It has three HDMI inputs and supports all the new HD-DVD/Blu-Ray sound codecs. I noticed it in the CC flyer in today's paper for under $250. Remember that some receivers that suppport HDMI allow video pass through only, especially older models. Newer models tend to support both video and audio.


I have run them on separates systems with amplifiers at 200 watts per channel into 8 ohms and they sound terrific.


I really don't think you can go wrong with anything decent.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyGTI* /forum/post/12262459
> 
> 
> Hey, here's one for the general populace...
> 
> 
> I recently re-wired this system, utilizing the component switching features of the receiver. What I'm finding, now that it's all up and running, is that the picture is better, but that I'm having some real problems with the image jumping on the screen. Has anyone else seen this using the Component out on the receiver? If so...any ideas? I've tried several different cable sets, and used both inputs on the plasma, all with the same results.
> 
> 
> Any ideas would be very much appreciated.



Sorry to be late on this one. For some reason my subscription to this thread just today sent me an email that there were new posts. Maybe you have solved this already.


First thing I would do here is directly connect each component video source to each input on the TV and see if the problem is still there or there with certain source devices. If it is, you know your answer.


If it isn't and you're comfortable with the quality of your cables, then it looks like your choices are direct connection of video sources or replacement.


I can't remember off hand, but I think there is some adjustment somewhere in the menus for the video output. You might verify that as well as any video settings in the source devices themselves. Make them consistent with all the devices. e.g. if they are mixed 480i and 480p, make them all 480p and try it and vice versa. Check the TV settings too. I don't know that model but I have seen settings where you have to tell the TV which resolutions are coming in. You get weird behaviors if they are not set to receive the resolutions you are sending.


The jumping you describe is sometimes a synchronization problem - basically a difference in what the TV is expecting and what the source or receiver is sending. What I described above might help you if that is the case.


----------



## zartan_themagicman

SLS or anyone...?


Looking to upgrade to 7.1, want to keep my SLS of course, now hooked up to Onkyo605 (awesome). Any recommendations for 2 more speakers?? I've heard you don't really need to match for just the 2 rear surround speakers..true? What about in-ceiling speakers as rear surround?

thanks


----------



## JiggSaw

Are these still for sale anywhere?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rabbi7* /forum/post/12780641
> 
> 
> SLS or anyone...?
> 
> 
> Looking to upgrade to 7.1, want to keep my SLS of course, now hooked up to Onkyo605 (awesome). Any recommendations for 2 more speakers?? I've heard you don't really need to match for just the 2 rear surround speakers..true? What about in-ceiling speakers as rear surround?
> 
> thanks



Ideally, it is always recommended that you use the same speaker all the way around. You can still buy them retail at BuySLS.com or watch eBay.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JiggSaw* /forum/post/13197800
> 
> 
> Are these still for sale anywhere?



eBay seems to be the best source these days. There is a receiver and DVD player on there now but there have been full systems in recent weeks. BeachAudio still seems to have the QS1000 (Q Line Silver). BuySLS.com (company operated site) still had the Gold speakers only (EG5000) last time I looked.


----------



## filtor

Very late to this lengthy thread - don't get by here very often and don't have time to read the whole 17 pages -- but I'm wondering what happened to this company? Seems they had some great products but if you go to their website - buySLS - they offer 4 items - only one HT system, an Oppo DVD package and a couple of remotes. Also the site seems very "stale". What gives - are they defunct or still producing equipment?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *filtor* /forum/post/13201106
> 
> 
> Very late to this lengthy thread - don't get by here very often and don't have time to read the whole 17 pages -- but I'm wondering what happened to this company? Seems they had some great products but if you go to their website - buySLS - they offer 4 items - only one HT system, an Oppo DVD package and a couple of remotes. Also the site seems very "stale". What gives - are they defunct or still producing equipment?



SLS was founded by its present and only CEO as Sound and Lighting Systems. Their original specialty was venue products and production. The CEO was as well a speaker maker and had a stereo store. This evolved into a venue (e.g. theaters, cinemas, sound stages, churches, recording studios) specialty speaker manufacturer with some higher end home models. They engineered a newer application of materials for manufacturing ribbon drivers for speakers. A patent is pending on their materials and methods.


Seeing relatively flat growth in the venue market, in 2004-2005 SLS embarked on a foray into the lower tier of the consumer market establishing a partnership with Sherwood making electronics. They developed what this thread knows as the Q-Line Silver and Q-Line gold models of HTiB.


They made deals with both WalMart (Silver) and Best But (Gold) along with a few select online retailers to introduce their speaker technology into these markets.


At the same time they issued special stock warrants to finance a new manufacturing facility and more than tripled their capacity.


The agreements with WalMart and Best Buy called for certain future order (re-order) financiing conditions based on the sales of the intitial stock of the Silver and Gold products. In the case of the Silver at WalMart, at $499 it was not a "WalMart" product and did not sell well at all. Most units were simply returned to SLS and redistributed to other, mostly online retailers. The Silver is still around at about $395 new.


In the case of the Gold at Best Buy, while sales started slowly, after a few months the intitial order nearly sold out. There were many problems with Best Buy staff training commitments which went unmet as well as featured end-cap displays which were not done according to agreements. at $799 MSRP the Gold was an upper-mid range HTiB at Best Buy exceeded in price by only a few Bose and Denon products. As an unknown manufacturer SLS would struggle to find a price point.


Early in this thread the raves about how good the speakers sounded are apparent. However, after the initial stocking order Best Buy had the option of acquiring its follow-up order on consignment; meaning they did not have to pay SLS for the gear until it sold at retail. SLS had the option to decline to provide Gold units under these terms. When SLS balked as a result of other unrelated cash flow problems, Best Buy immediately began dumping the remaining units it had for $299 or less. This event is also seen earlier in the thread.


In the spring of 2007 SLS decided to unbundle the electronics from the Gold system and sell the 5.1 speaker package only as the EG5000. It also made a deal with a nationwide wholesale buying organization which supplied various rent to own, independent appliance and electronics dealers, with brand name TVs, audio, AV gear etc.


At the same time SLS' stock was delisted from AMEX because of non-reporting. They could not get their financial statements audited because of high fees demanded by their audit firm and therefore could not meet the requirements of the exchange. Facing additional cash flow problems, SLS determined the cash demanded by auditors was better spent on operations and chose to allow its stock to be delisted (April '07) and traded on the "Pink Sheets" exchange while they worked out their cash flow and reporting difficulties.


Just prior to and shortly after the the foray into lower end consumer products SLS' stock traded near $3. It trades today at around five cents. They have not reported results since 3rd quarter 2006 and have not issued a press release since spring of 2007.


The company remains in business and continues to do well in the venue and studio markets which were its core business prior to attempts to expand into consumer markets. Whether they continue in either the high or lower end consumer markets remains to be seen.


In the end it is a lesson in venturing into markets in which the organization had little experience. The contraction of the retail CE channel yields fewer and fewer opportunities for newer or non-name brand manufacturers regardless of the superior quality or performance of the product they sell. This is one the prices we pay for the market being taken over by the BBs and CCs of the world. Shelf space for innovation is scarce if available at all. SLS risked a lot to get their foot in the door and they were beaten back for the time being. We'll see what the future brings.


----------



## UNN_SPARTAN_117

Hello, I am a current owner of a Q-line Gold. I picked it up from best buy earlier this year and I was wondering how they keep up with the competition like Klipsch, Infinity, Jbl, etc..., in terms of netural, clear sound? Just asking for your personal opinions.


----------



## Noel Goodman

I've wondered this as well.


How good are these SLS speakers compared to my buddy's $1,500 Bose? Or my Dad's $1,000 Klipsch set up?


Where would they be weaker? Stronger?


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noel Goodman* /forum/post/16355125
> 
> 
> I've wondered this as well.
> 
> 
> How good are these SLS speakers compared to my buddy's $1,500 Bose? Or my Dad's $1,000 Klipsch set up?
> 
> 
> Where would they be weaker? Stronger?



It's really a matter of personal taste and sometimes maybe a little bias. Whether a person particularly likes them or not, Bose and Klipsch have brand identities. SLS, outside of the large venue market does not. It is these brand identities which lead to a lot of people to believe by default that speakers from these manufacturers are better than others.


FWIW, I own three sets of SLS speakers, two 5.1 sets of the Gold type and a 7.1 set of their HT400 series, also discontinued. I have never worked for SLS but I used to own some of their stock. I am a former HT retailer. A couple of years ago I learned about SLS and gave consideration to stocking them in a store I was contemplating opening at the time. I never opened the store but I am a little biased. I listen to them every day.


The unique characteristic of SLS speakers comes down to the ribbon drivers. Ribbon drivers replace the traditional tweeter and serve part of the midrange driver sound. Picture a slightly thicker more rigid strip of packing tape, this is what a ribbon driver is like. The result is a highly accurate reproduction of high range and upper mid-range sound. SLS also uses very rigid materials in the traditional woofer portion of the speaker. Kevlar is used in the Gold series, for example.


SLS speakers are characteristically much more directional as opposed to the wide dispersion featured in most speakers. Like a spotlight varying in a stage performance, some speakers emit a very wide sound field, others a very narrow and focused one. SLS' sound field is very narrow. It depends on your room and your taste but this means when you listen to SLS speakers, you are far more likely to be listening to the sound coming from the speaker instead of the sound being reflected off every wall and floor surface of your room.


People who don't like SLS speaker's sound say they are very bright, meaning the high end seems overemphasized. I contend this is because the accuracy of most speakers anyone has ever heard has always been muted or inaccurate in the high and upper-mid ranges. In fact what is perceived as "bright" is really accuracy someone never heard before. The difference with SLS as compared to say Bose (IMO) is SLS doesn't compromise the rest of the mid-range and lower end in order to serve up the illusion of accuracy. I think Bose does well at the high end and fairly well at the low end but in the middle where all the voices are and most sounds common to movies and music are, they leave a lot to be desired. Again, this is one person's opinion. I have owned all these brands at one time or another as well as a few others.


In summary, it's always subjective to a point but if you take the time to listen to SLS speakers, even the "low end" Gold speakers, especially with complex music you are very familiar with, you're bound to hear things from that music you have never heard before. To me, this is a sign of a much better speaker. I believe while the electronics and sub were so-so at best, the speakers packaged with the Q-Line gold are by far the best speakers ever packaged in an HTiB anywhere near the price point.


But that's just me.


SLS is currently reorganizing into a private company again. It is unknown at this time whether they will continue to manufacture consumer speakers or stay in their strength areas, the concert and venue markets. I would not be surprised if they do continue in the consumer market. A lot of people learned of them during the Q-Line Best Buy/WalMart fiasco and at the sub $1,000 HTiB price point, they made very good speakers, something that's never been done.


----------



## Noel Goodman

Thank You.


I have a chance to pick these up (used) very soon and I think I'm going to be happy with them.


Thanks again!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I've stayed subscribed to this thread for what must be a couple years now and really enjoy seeing the latest from others - particularly SLSAdvocate's updates on the company. I wish the best for them.


I bought the Q-Line Gold during the Best Buy sell off and have been very happy. I have had problems lately with the remote for the AV receiver though and am wondering if anyone else has seen this or has any suggestions. I did send a note to one of the two support guys on the SLS website, but haven't had any response.


What happens is that the Mute and Volume Up/Down buttons work very sporadically. Sometimes they work just fine, and other times they do not work at all. This can happen within seconds of each other. It can be working fine for a couple minutes, then not at all. I've tried new batteries and even putting the remote up close to the receiver, so it does not seem to be related to interference or low power. Unfortunately, this just about makes the whole setup useless for me, since being able to mute and to move the volume up and down happens on pretty much a continuous basis around my house!!


Appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## madcheeku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/16373724
> 
> 
> I've stayed subscribed to this thread for what must be a couple years now and really enjoy seeing the latest from others - particularly SLSAdvocate's updates on the company. I wish the best for them.
> 
> 
> I bought the Q-Line Gold during the Best Buy sell off and have been very happy. I have had problems lately with the remote for the AV receiver though and am wondering if anyone else has seen this or has any suggestions. I did send a note to one of the two support guys on the SLS website, but haven't had any response.
> 
> 
> What happens is that the Mute and Volume Up/Down buttons work very sporadically. Sometimes they work just fine, and other times they do not work at all. This can happen within seconds of each other. It can be working fine for a couple minutes, then not at all. I've tried new batteries and even putting the remote up close to the receiver, so it does not seem to be related to interference or low power. Unfortunately, this just about makes the whole setup useless for me, since being able to mute and to move the volume up and down happens on pretty much a continuous basis around my house!!
> 
> 
> Appreciate any thoughts.



I have been enjoying my system too but recently the receiver went dead. It now powers up for a second and then with a click sound goes into standby.


Anyone have ideas on what could be going on? I had bought my system in mid of 06 so its pretty much out of warranty.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/16373724
> 
> 
> What happens is that the Mute and Volume Up/Down buttons work very sporadically. Sometimes they work just fine, and other times they do not work at all. This can happen within seconds of each other. It can be working fine for a couple minutes, then not at all. I've tried new batteries and even putting the remote up close to the receiver, so it does not seem to be related to interference or low power. Unfortunately, this just about makes the whole setup useless for me, since being able to mute and to move the volume up and down happens on pretty much a continuous basis around my house!!
> 
> 
> Appreciate any thoughts.



Sounds like the contacts are dirty. Get some common rubbing alcohol. Pour some into a small container like the cap of the bottle and using a Q-Tip, dip it in the alcohol force a liitle but of the alcohol into the buttons that aren't working (wet the Q-Tip with alcohol and press the button with it trying to get some underneath). After it's damp, not soaked, push the button in and out quickly. Lay it buttons down on a towel of some kind and let it dry completely (maybe 10-15 minutes or so). Repeat if necessary.


Alternatively, the remotes show up on eBay pretty regularly. Logitech Harmony supports the device also. So you can always get a low cost Harmony remote and be able to run the system.


----------



## SLSAdvocate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madcheeku* /forum/post/16373796
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying my system too but recently the receiver went dead. It now powers up for a second and then with a click sound goes into standby.
> 
> 
> Anyone have ideas on what could be going on? I had bought my system in mid of 06 so its pretty much out of warranty.



Probably a bad power supply. You can try the alcohol trick I suggested in the previous post on the power button (unplug it first) but it's a long shot. Power supply failure is usually caused by a power surge or sag of some kind. You may need to shop for a new receiver. It's probably not worth repairing if this is the case.


Another long shot; there's a circuit that causes it to do something like what you describe if there is a short somewhere. You might make sure that no wires are crossed or shorting anywhere, speaker wires included. If you are using the auxiliary AC plugs on the back try unplugging anything plugged into them. Other than that, nothing else to suggest.


The good news is the speakers sound great with all kinds of receivers and amps. I connected them for a while to 200 watt (@ 8 ohms) amps and they sounded great. Just don't over drive them (turn it up to max volume).


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/16373990
> 
> 
> Sounds like the contacts are dirty. Get some common rubbing alcohol. Pour some into a small container like the cap of the bottle and using a Q-Tip, dip it in the alcohol force a liitle but of the alcohol into the buttons that aren't working (wet the Q-Tip with alcohol and press the button with it trying to get some underneath). After it's damp, not soaked, push the button in and out quickly. Lay it buttons down on a towel of some kind and let it dry completely (maybe 10-15 minutes or so). Repeat if necessary.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, the remotes show up on eBay pretty regularly. Logitech Harmony supports the device also. So you can always get a low cost Harmony remote and be able to run the system.




Two thumbs up, SLSAdvocate - thanks for the tip. I've done it twice and there is a noticeable improvement in performance. I'll keep working it - thanks


----------



## Noel Goodman

Well I have my sls's and they are very nice. I wonder how much of a difference I'll hear if I switch out the reciever with an Onkyo 606 and listen to HD audio?


I mean are we talkin' night and day here or barely noticible?


----------



## Noel Goodman

It may be the bad acoustics of my place. But I wish my center speaker were a little bit louder on dialog.


If I turn up that channel it's usually good UNTIL a loud scene breaks and the center is suddenly WAY too loud.


Should I look into buying a seperate center channel? If so any recommendations?


----------



## toe47

I own the Q Silver (QS1000). I recently purchased a Samsung LCD that I hooked up to the system with an optical cable. The unit sounds great most of the time, but for some reason when digital programs takes over I lose a lot of sound. More specifically, when watching sports on NBC and WGN the speakers play the crowd noises, music and game sounds nicely, but the announcers are cut out. Also, when watching the Late Show, Conan is just about inaudible. In both cases, all of the sound can be heard from the TV, so I have to turn the TV up and Q down. I have not watched much else in digital yet.


Any suggestions what adjustments can be made to fix this problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hardballpete

Can someone tell me which speaker wall mounts will work for the Qline golds.


Thanks


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardballpete* /forum/post/17056407
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me which speaker wall mounts will work for the Qline golds.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Take a look for posts from me and others around pages 7-13 of this thread. I've had mine up for a couple years now - no troubles.


----------



## hardballpete

I.ve tried looking thru old posts, but the ebay links are old and defunct. Can you just tell me straight up what they are and where to get 'em?


Thanks


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardballpete* /forum/post/17065281
> 
> 
> I.ve tried looking thru old posts, but the ebay links are old and defunct. Can you just tell me straight up what they are and where to get 'em?
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/8865815
> 
> 
> I used the common low cost mount that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to add a screw to the center of the mount point arm and use the little tapered center hole on the rear of the speakers. They are readily available on eBay for under $20 for a set of 5 and work fine.




This post from SLSAdvocate is a picture of the mount I used. I had originally gotten them at BestBuy but they were, at the time, available from eBay and likely still are. You do need to do a little mod to them to secure them tightly - trace through the posts to read about the technique.


I just did a quick look on eBay and here is one that looks like what I used:

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-NEW-Pack-BLACK...d=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## mikrobkirk

SLS 5.1 Q-Line Gold Speakers + Sherwood 1605 AV Receiver = $375. I just bought these and they sound AWESOME and the PRICE makes them even more incredible. My freinds that have Bose and Polk keep asking me where I found them and how much were they? I just smile and say -- "$1000 less than you paid for yours"


----------



## NGO911

Where can you get this system?


----------



## BAMAVADER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGO911* /forum/post/17568499
> 
> 
> Where can you get this system?


 http://www.amazon.com/SLS-Q-Line-Sur.../dp/B000JZSYZO


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGO911* /forum/post/17568499
> 
> 
> Where can you get this system?



ebay has new and used. I have a system for sale for local pick up in south Florida. I love these speakers, I just don't have the room.


----------



## cedarburger

 http://www.av-express.com/AV-Catalog...ineHomeTheater 


I love mine. DVD player died though. Other than that, no problems. I love it.


Speakers- freaking phenom.


Only criticism:

Receiver-won't die and no HDMI. Will probably buy new AV receiver for use with speakers and relinquish SLS/SHerwood to bedroom [ohhhhh...too bad].


Actually a great AV receiver for the price IMO.


If you have to go to SLS for support, they are unbelievably great!


First option for me will always be SLS.


M


----------



## Cya|\|

This set is really nice. I was looking for the non amp version, with 2 subs.

But the shipping is too expensive. The total is about 850$!!!

Do you know if there is a place where i can find it cheaper here in Europe? Or an US shop that has cheaper shipping...


----------



## HDTVBAJ

Order Summary: [email protected] 


Item Description

SLS Q-Line Gold 650w 5.1 Surround Sound Home Theater Complete System including Two Subwoofers. $479.00


Receiver

Sherwood RD-8601 600w 6.1 Surround Sound Receiver x 1


Speaker

SLS 8 inch 200w Powered Subwoofer x 2


5 Piece Surround Sound Speaker Set for SLS Q-Line Gold Home Theater System x 1


6.0ft Opti2x Premium Metal Toslink Cable. 1 6.0ft OptiX2 Premium Metal Toslink

Cable. $4.39


Tax 0.00 Shipping 0.00


Total $483.39


----------



## HDTVBAJ

I just wanted to post the latest on this HTIB system and pricing. Our primary use for HTIB is for TV/DVD sound not CD/Music. So the receiver HDMI and switching is not important for our application, only that the reciever have good A/B class amplification.


We decided to use the HDTV as the master selector and let the reciever support the video media.


Our HDTV is the LG 47HL90 with HDMI support for Blue Ray if we need it and I hope to use the optical O/P from the LG to the Receiver with no issues.


For music, we hope to install a CD system piped to each room from a completely separate install.


Our reasoning for this setup is the ease of use for the children and especially me. We want to turn on the TV and hear great sound and watch a DVD with excellent accompaning audio at a high value point. Hence two sub woofers.


We should have the HTIB setup by the end of the week. I'll keep posting if this is of interest.


----------



## Cya|\|

Yes please.

Will you provide a cheaper shipping to europe in the future?


----------



## Killapino

hey there all new to the form, i stumbled upon this form after researching for a good budget theater system. allot of my friends and family own a Bose audio system, and i cant deny that they do sound awesome. but me being me i don't like to purchase audio equipment based on the name, but more so on how they sound.


being of a car audio fanatic, I know that good kevlar component separates start around at $300 for a pair. which made these SLS speakers appealing. my car is for SPL, but i want a set up that has good SQ, for times when i REALLY listen to music. after reading countless info and reviews on these SLS speakers, ive finally decided to take the plunge and buy the 5.1 set. I've also recently purchased a Yamaha VX-465 receiver that these speakers will be paired with. these speakers seem very promising and will definitely be writing a review once they come in.


also does anyone know how many ohms is the sub? got a 8" jlw3v2 car sub laying around. that i might swap the sub box/amp with.


----------



## jhsfosho

I've been using the SLS sub amp with a 4ohm MTX 12" in a box ported to 25 hz with great results over the included subwoofer.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killapino* /forum/post/17686100
> 
> 
> 
> also does anyone know how many ohms is the sub? got a 8" jlw3v2 car sub laying around. that i might swap the sub box/amp with.



I went to look in the owner's manual, and although they give the impedance for the satellites, they don't list it for the sub. Satellites are 6 ohms.


----------



## HDTVBAJ

*Ist impressions SLS Q-Line Gold*:Straight from the box.

1. Very Easy Install, no issues, excellent sound, very clean. Very low distortion.

2. With CD's today, sound is again very clean, but seems to miss the mid range especially when the receiver set to Stereo mode.

3. The two subs are excellent for HT but on one music CD the base was just too dominant.

4. The system is not auto tuned or balanced.


I have it set up for HT and we are very happy with the performance, exceeded my expectations. There is a 30 day return option, however the sound is just so clean and precise we cannot justify another system.


----------



## Killapino

hmmm, i guess ill just meter the sub when i get it. thanks for the info on the satellites.


----------



## Cya|\|




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVBAJ* /forum/post/17697413
> 
> *Ist impressions SLS Q-Line Gold*:Straight from the box.
> 
> 1. Very Easy Install, no issues, excellent sound, very clean. Very low distortion.
> 
> 2. With CD's today, sound is again very clean, but seems to miss the mid range especially when the receiver set to Stereo mode.
> 
> 3. The two subs are excellent for HT but on one music CD the base was just too dominant.
> 
> 4. The system is not auto tuned or balanced.
> 
> 
> I have it set up for HT and we are very happy with the performance, exceeded my expectations. There is a 30 day return option, however the sound is just so clean and precise we cannot justify another system.



If the subs are too dominant, just lower their volume.

So you bought the version with 2 subs? Did you put them far away? Can you test with 1 and 2 subs, and see if the second sub removes most of room resonances? They say multiple subs have better in room response than one.


----------



## InVinoVeritas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVBAJ* /forum/post/17697413
> 
> 
> 4. The system is not auto tuned or balanced.
> 
> 
> .



I have the 'original' version, sold through Best Buy several years back. The receiver with that system came with a microphone and a setup/balancing process that you performed on the AV receiver once everything was in place.


----------



## Whytlash

I'm glad to see there is some recent activity on this thread! I became aware of the SLS Q-Line Gold just a few weeks ago from an ad on another site. I had been in the market for a new HT setup and this really caught my eye. The price seemed pretty good so I started researching and found this thread. Based upon the excellent reviews, both here and elsewhere, that I read, I decided to pull the trigger. $375 shipped from AV-Express, although I later found them selling on Amazon also.


UPS arrived today with my 3 cartons (no dvd), and about an hour and a half later I got the first taste of this setup. I was replacing a Panasonic 1000W 5 disc DVD HT which rocks pretty well in it's own right. But I wanted something better, with more features. The only thing missing is HDMI, but I ordered a Sherwood HSB-6501 HDMI-Link A/V Switcher from Amazon (will be here in two more days) which will take the composite output of the Sherwood RD-8601 AVR that comes in this bundle and upconvert it to HDMI. It also has two additional HDMI inputs, and an optical in and optical out. The AVR works fine on composite on my 46" Sony Bravia, but I prefer HDMI. I had a Sony 5 disc DVD unit from years gone by that is now connected to the Sherwood by composite and coaxial digital.


These speakers are incredible! Now I know all I've been missing with the Panasonic. It's DTS capable (DVD only), but DTS through the Sherwood and these SLS speakers is amazing! The sound field is much more enveloping than I've previously experienced, and the highs are bright and crystal clear without being too bright or "tinny". I hear things I never heard before! The satellites create good bass sound on their own, and the midrange is good. Everthing sounds good on this system. I'm very impressed!


The sub creates good low bass that can shake the room, but it is just a bit outmatched by these speakers. My Panasonic had a killer sub that outruns the 8" SLS. A 10" would have been better. But maybe I'm spoiled by the Panasonic sub. I did a little playing around and found that switching the phase degree to 180 (instead of 0) made a bit of difference for my room acoustics. It's much better now - stronger. Not as strong as the Panasonic though. One difference might be that it's larger than the Panasonic and I can't fit it in the spot closer to the corner. It's a little further out of the corner so the vibrations can't bounce off the walls the same way. It does vibrate my chair bout 10 feet away though. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to live with NOT have my fillings shaken out!


All in all, a tremedous system for the price! I really appreciate all the good information in this thread, that I read through while waiting for my system to show up. The Sherwood AVR works great and I see no reason to upgrade it.


If you're thinking about it, quit thinking and just do it! There's a whole "brave new world" of sound wiating for you!


Steve


----------



## slessard

Hello all. New to the forum. Have been a lurker since I ordered my Q Line Gold from AV Express and it arrived and is currently set up.


So far, the only bad thing I can say about it is that it doesn't have HDMI but that can be worked around and that can by no means be considered a deal breaker.


So far I like the system very much and even though I have some severe hearing loss in both ears, I find the sound quality to be exceptional for the price. The only downside right now that I can find is the remote. It is a tough learning curve and way to complicated for the 'better half' so I have a feeling that a Harmony Remote is in the works so that I can get rid of the 4 remotes that I have to currently use as I have not programed the Q Line remote yet.


However, I seem to have a problem. First, my system consist of a Panny TCP58S1 Plasma that has a HDMI, Component, SVideo, and TosLink connections. I also have a Panny DMP-BD80 BD player, and of course the Q Line for the SS. I do not have a HD cable service yet but that is in the works and my problem is not related to this. I also have an old VCR that I use for viewing tapes.


I have my SD cable going through my VCR then to my Panny Plasma and I do get some HD channels from the local stations. I am using the TosLink out on the back of the Panny to send sound to the Q Line Gold. This Toslink cable goes into the "Digital In Opt 2" on the Q Line. My BD player is hooked up via HDMI to the Panny and I use a TosLink cable which goes into the "Digital In Opt 1" on the Q Line for sound. All plastic caps have been removed and the cables are seated firmly in all components. The VCR legacy outputs (RCA YRW) are sent to the "Video S-Video Video 1 In" for the (Y)ellow, and the "Video 1 In" for the (R)ed and (W)hite. The Q Line "Component Video Monitor Out" Cr Cb Y go to back of the Panny in the Cr Cb Y in under "Component 1 In". I have used the Auto Speaker Stetup to set and test the Q Line and all sound channels are working.


The problem that I am experiencing is that I am getting no sound from the Rear SSL and Rear SSR speakers when viewing either my BD or the TV. The Q Line is set to the proper input for the video signal and is in the "Auto-In" mode with the "Digital" light lit. I have cycled through the many SS setups but still can not get any sound from my two rear SS Speakers, even though through the testing and setup, I can hear the noise that is sent to them to do the auto speaker setup.


I thought that using the TosLink Optical cables would allow me to get full SS but it just is not happening so some thing must be amiss with my hook-ups or the way I have the AV Receiver configured but I can't seem to find the problem that is preventing me from getting full SS.


Now here is the kicker. Last night, I put in a Star Wars DVD and when the THX banner came on, I got sound from all the speakers but as soon as the THX intro was done, the sound was gone in the rear SS speakers. However, when I put in my DVE HD Basics DVD to calibrate the color on the Panny, when it was doing the SS testing, there was no sound coming from the rear SS speakers even though the graphics/picture showed that these two speakers were highlighted for testing. This is very confusing for me.


BTW, my Panny has the sound set to SS and my BD sound is set to 'bitstream'. I tried the PCM output on the BD but it made no difference.


So now my questions:


1) Isn't the Q Line suppose to take the output sound of the BD and Panny sent over the TosLink and turn it into some type of SS for the TV and true SS from the BD player?


2) Is there some hidden secret mode that I am not seeing or can't find that will alleviate the problems that I am currently experiencing?


3) Could it be that the rear speaker placement and auto volume setup be so low that I am not hearing the sound even though I put my ear right to the speakers? On the speaker set-up the volumes (distance) for the speakers are in the order of L,C,R,SR,SL at the 14, 12, 13, 6 and 8 levels.


I'm thinking that it is #3.


Any advice is welcome to overcome the problem.


TIA


----------



## HDTVBAJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InVinoVeritas* /forum/post/17699340
> 
> 
> I have the 'original' version, sold through Best Buy several years back. The receiver with that system came with a microphone and a setup/balancing process that you performed on the AV receiver once everything was in place.



I found the mic and if I have the time,will set it up tomorrow and let you all know how this goes.


----------



## HDTVBAJ

slessard

If the Toslink from the TV is in the In Opt2 of the Receiver then go to "Input Selector Audio". Keep pressing this input until CD o2 shows up. (I think you have this, but just confirming)


The Receiver will now run the sound from TV but not necessarily Souround Sound. Now scroll through the DSP Mode until "Theater" and all speakers should operate.


----------



## HDTVBAJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cya|\\|* /forum/post/17699087
> 
> 
> If the subs are too dominant, just lower their volume.
> 
> So you bought the version with 2 subs? Did you put them far away? Can you test with 1 and 2 subs, and see if the second sub removes most of room resonances? They say multiple subs have better in room response than one.



On advice from the seller I purchased two subs and ran only one for the first few days. We have thick carpet and with one sub the volume was up 70%-80%, now with two subs maybe 55% - 65%. It is difficult to tell because there is no reference mark on the sub to the marks on the dial (If that is even a good indicator) There is no doubt that this HT Sytem is very good, my Stereo Expert brother in law is coming over for a review next week. He wants to buy a HT.


I think you have to experiment with sub location due to flooring materials. When I am close to the subs 4 feet and in, the floor moves and the vibration is really noticable. From 9 feet not noticable. Viewing distance from my TV about 9 feet.


I think the low frequency sound is excellent, having two subs was the right call for my application and they are not overdriven.


----------



## HDTVBAJ

slessard

"So far I like the system very much and even though I have some severe hearing loss in both ears, I find the sound quality to be exceptional for the price. The only downside right now that I can find is the remote. It is a tough learning curve and way to complicated for the 'better half' so I have a feeling that a Harmony Remote is in the works so that I can get rid of the 4 remotes that I have to currently use as I have not programed the Q Line remote yet."


This is the main reason I did not want a stereo and HT sytem in one. Too complicated for the user, the Receiver always needs attention for optimum sound and the universal remotes are expensive. We have the motorola remote from our cable company, I just programmed all device volume to drive the receiver, thats it. NO TV speakers, only SLS components. Only one digital optical input to the receiver, nothing else, very easy, simple setup. Great sound.


----------



## garrickb

If the speakers are the best part, would it not be better to buy the 5.1 speakers for $280 and a decently priced HDMI AVR? I've been reading various threads about other HTIB and most have at least 1 reference to the SLS Q-Line Gold.


Thanks.


----------



## HDTVBAJ

Thats exactly why I purchased the entire system, as the receiver cost worked out at only $130or so. This SLS/Sherwood receiver is a very good quality class A/B amp. HDMI is not necessary for audio and the concept of using the receiver as the master will cost you alot more. Nearly every new 1080p TV has multiple HDMI, S Video, Coax.....and the price is built into the sytem, so why pay twice. If you want high end stereo as well then I'm not convinced HT is the best system _*for the money*_. There is a real balance in price and acceptable sound effects when simplicity, quality of sound for HT vs multi - use system. Most ofthe threads on the AVS site are about this balance, and it is very good information.


The SLS speakers and receiver are very well matched and you can stilll play CD's via the DVD/Blue Ray. Another point you may want to consider is the recent Blue Ray and Streaming Media feature. This is great because you can watch excellent quality at any time via DVD/Blue Ray disc, NetFlix, Blockbuster..... and have a huge sound selection via Pandora on ONE box. One HDMI to your TV and thats it. No Receiver switch necessary.


HDMI in a receiver does not add better audio value when compared to optical but can offer easier connectivity if you use the receiver as the Master. Personally, when you have the opportunity to hear the SLS System for less than $500 you will be very pleasantly surprised, there is no doublt in my mind the price, and sound quality are _*exceptional*_ value today. The two sub system is great, if you only need one just turn the volume down and you still have very good low frequency dispersion, not too directional.


If you want some new must have feature then you can still use the $130 receiver for some other application, thats cheaper than a family trip to the grocery store.


One other note on SLS for consideration, they have on their web site approx. $11,000 speaker system. Thats a huge price gap vs Q-Line and they know theater sound. So you are really chasing incremental improvements vs dramatic in between these groupings.


Go for this system, they have a 30 day money back policy, and in about 90 minutes from unpacking youll be very happy.


----------



## slessard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVBAJ* /forum/post/17709447
> 
> 
> slessard
> 
> If the Toslink from the TV is in the In Opt2 of the Receiver then go to "Input Selector Audio". Keep pressing this input until CD o2 shows up. (I think you have this, but just confirming)
> 
> 
> The Receiver will now run the sound from TV but not necessarily Souround Sound. Now scroll through the DSP Mode until "Theater" and all speakers should operate.



Thanks for the information.


It was set up properly for the Digital input from the TosLink. I had assumed that the Auto Mic Setup would have set the channel(s) volumes, which it did not, just the channel(s) distance for the optimal listening distance for the delays. What I had to do was go into the OSD and set the individual channel volume(s) which correctd the problem. So this issue is resolved.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## bustergomez

I'm debating on the 3200 okyno system or SLS Q-Line Gold 650W. It's a 75$ diff. Seeing that the 3200 has passive sub and the SLS has active seems attractive. I'm also not looking for something 'complex' either...


----------



## HDTVBAJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bustergomez* /forum/post/17720958
> 
> 
> I'm debating on the 3200 okyno system or SLS Q-Line Gold 650W. It's a 75$ diff. Seeing that the 3200 has passive sub and the SLS has active seems attractive. I'm also not looking for something 'complex' either...



Check out this customer review:

"OK, first off, every previous reviewer did not research before buying the unit. "HDMI pass-through means" that the HDMI only produces video, not sound. Therefore, this system (if you are using HDMI) will transfer the video through an HDMI cable and _the audio through a separate optical or coaxial cable_."


You can be confident SLS offers tremendous value in the speakers, this is where the system really shines. Somewhere on this site, a member has an SLS speaker set up with an Onkyo receiver, check out their feedback.


If you have time there was an SLS review on You Tube where you see what you are buying:

"SLS Q-Line Gold Home Theater System Comparison"


Hope this helps


----------



## bustergomez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVBAJ* /forum/post/17721623
> 
> 
> Check out this customer review:
> 
> "OK, first off, every previous reviewer did not research before buying the unit. "HDMI pass-through means" that the HDMI only produces video, not sound. Therefore, this system (if you are using HDMI) will transfer the video through an HDMI cable and _the audio through a separate optical or coaxial cable_."
> 
> 
> You can be confident SLS offers tremendous value in the speakers, this is where the system really shines. Somewhere on this site, a member has an SLS speaker set up with an Onkyo receiver, check out their feedback.
> 
> 
> If you have time there was an SLS review on You Tube where you see what you are buying:
> 
> "SLS Q-Line Gold Home Theater System Comparison"
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



9

Thanks, I'm just unsure due to the system being a bit dated (reviews reach 2006) not as many reviews I found as I would like and being at 375. I think I'll take the plunge at this set up, they look like nice speakers (I saw the youtube vid)


How long did it take you to rec the equipmnet from av-express...?


----------



## slessard

I got mine if four days from OH to FL via UPS.


----------



## HDTVBAJ

Shipping two day. They ship from Ohio and we live in Michigan. FYI, it was because of this site and there was good history to these speakers I purchased the system. You will be very happy.


----------



## Killapino

hey guys just got my setup going, heres what i have to say.


first, i would like to remind that i had just purchased the the 5.1 set and paired it with the yahmaha rx-v465 receiver, for $280 the speakers alone are worth the price. they are crisp, clear and accurate. the highs are a little too much for me, had to turn them down a bit, mids are clear, good for vocal dialect during movies. I also enjoy how the speakers play the mid-lows to help blend the bass with the sub.


my only complaint is the subwoofer,when i received it i noticed the rubber seal around the cone wasn't adhered properly, i patched that up, then installed it.

after that i noticed the sub seemed very underpowered, it lacked upbeat punchy bass when playing music, and bogged out on the lower frequencies. also there is allot of port noise from the box. i fiddled around putting poly-fil inside, it helped, but still allot of noise. overall i think the sub is very sub-par, right now im using an old sony one, until i can find a good replacement, also thinking of maybe putting a 8" re woofer inside.



overall the speakers alone are worth the $280, but the package could do with a better sub.


----------



## Cya|\|

Please let us know if the highs get less harsh with burn in.


----------



## Killapino

i let my speaker burn in for a few hrs at a low volume while i went out, the highs seem to be becoming less harsh, gonna let it burn in some-more .


right now im in the process of finding a good sub to pair these speakers with, im looking for a good musical sub, was looking at these

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Boston-Acous...ht_3093wt_1088 


or a


Velodyne Impact 10 10" Reference Powered Subwoofer


can someone give me any recommendations for a good sub that does music well?

looking to sped around 100$-300$


BTW i figured i mention that this whole setup takes play in a 100 square foot room. having a 12" sub is way too big.


----------



## HDTVBAJ

Your SLS sub should be under warranty if it was defective? From your feedback it looks like the two sub SLS system is the way to go vs single unit, or perhaps as you suggest a different sub altogether.


----------



## Killapino

regardless i just feel that the sub isn't up to par with me. and yes, i've tinkered around with displacement and the "phase" option. it just lacks.

really want a better sub all together.


IMO i would advise those who are piecing a good budget HT setup, like i am, just go for the speaker set. and purchase a separate sub.


----------



## jhsfosho

For those that are interested I have since upgraded my speakers to some floorstanding speakers from NHT. I am debating between moving the SLS's for a living room surround sound system or just selling them on ebay or craigslist. If you're interested in just the speakers, PM me. (No longer have receiver, and don't figure the subwoofer is worth the cost of shipping and I can use the amp for bass shakers)


----------



## HDTVBAJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killapino* /forum/post/17744115
> 
> 
> regardless i just feel that the sub isn't up to par with me. and yes, i've tinkered around with displacement and the "phase" option. it just lacks.
> 
> really want a better sub all together.
> 
> 
> IMO i would advise those who are piecing a good budget HT setup, like i am, just go for the speaker set. and purchase a separate sub.



Let us know what you ended up with and how the sub performs. We are looking to install another HT System.


----------



## OPPOBUYER

Hi everyone-


I'm in the process of putting together my first HT system and am very interested in the SLS gold. Despite the raving reviews in found on the 'SLS - Q-Line Gold 650W Home Theater System' thread, I'm still a little hesitant pulling the trigger. The reason is because the majority of the entries are dated as far back as 2006. As good as the reviews are, I would think that speaker technology has improved during the last 4 yrs and that there would be better options out there at this time. Also, earlier post often mentioned how many wished SLS would offer the speakers without the dvd player and/or receiver so that you have the option of adding your own components/woofer instead. Fast forward to today and sure enough, you can get the 4 speakers and 1 center for under $200 shipped.


My question is if the SLS Gold is still the steal it was back in 2006 of if there are better options at this time?


Other questions i have are whether or not the SLS perform well with music. Since I'm a beginner, I might not be getting the entire picture..... but if a set of speakers is good, its good, right? Reproduction is reproduction and accuracy is accuracy. Apparently, more knowledgeable listeners differentiate between HT system and a music system. I get that the smaller size of HT drivers will limit the amount of output but if I'm only looking to fill a 12X15 room as opposed to an auditorium, wouldn't the SLS perform admirably with cd music as well?


I was originally looking at the Energy Take Classic and the c-50 bookshelfs but the matching centers don't seem to be available any longer. This system too, seemed to excel in smaller rooms and have been rated very high. Any thoughts?


----------



## slessard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OPPOBUYER* /forum/post/17797330
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of putting together my first HT system and am very interested in the SLS gold. Despite the raving reviews in found on the 'SLS - Q-Line Gold 650W Home Theater System' thread, I'm still a little hesitant pulling the trigger. The reason is because the majority of the entries are dated as far back as 2006. As good as the reviews are, I would think that speaker technology has improved during the last 4 yrs and that there would be better options out there at this time. Also, earlier post often mentioned how many wished SLS would offer the speakers without the dvd player and/or receiver so that you have the option of adding your own components/woofer instead. Fast forward to today and sure enough, you can get the 4 speakers and 1 center for under $200 shipped.
> 
> 
> My question is if the SLS Gold is still the steal it was back in 2006 of if there are better options at this time?
> 
> 
> Other questions i have are whether or not the SLS perform well with music. Since I'm a beginner, I might not be getting the entire picture..... but if a set of speakers is good, its good, right? Reproduction is reproduction and accuracy is accuracy. Apparently, more knowledgeable listeners differentiate between HT system and a music system. I get that the smaller size of HT drivers will limit the amount of output but if I'm only looking to fill a 12X15 room as opposed to an auditorium, wouldn't the SLS perform admirably with cd music as well?
> 
> 
> I was originally looking at the Energy Take Classic and the c-50 bookshelfs but the matching centers don't seem to be available any longer. This system too, seemed to excel in smaller rooms and have been rated very high. Any thoughts?



I was in your same predicament when I bought my new HT system. As a starting point, newer does not alwas mean better. I have a component Pioneer stereo system that pretty much is still top of the line in acoustics and reproductions and it was purchased in the early '80's. You will also hear about people that are reverting back to vinyl because the sound reproduction just is not the same in the digital world.


That being said, I opted to buy the SLS Q-Line Gold and I am satisfied with the quality and sound reproduction that I get for my meager 16'X20' room. It is not the 'best' on the market but I think that for the price, it can not be beat. I did however decide to buy a Denon AVR-590, not that the rebranded Sherwood AVR was in any way a bad investment, but because I am not an avid Sherwood fan. The Sherwood has options that the Denon does not have and vice versa so the decision to go with the Denon was purely on the level of my wants and not the lack of quality.


Music is in the ear of the beholder. What sounds good for me may suck for you and vice versa. What works well in my environment might suck in your environment. The Q Line Gold has a 30 day return policy (if purchased through http://www.av-express.com/AV-Catalog...ineHomeTheater ) so try it and if you do not like it, send it back if you opt for the full package which consist of the Sub, 5 speakers, and the receiver now. They dropped the DVD player awhile ago.


I also have my CD player (one of them) hooked up to the Denon and playing through the SLS speakers and I find that the speakers are adequate for this purpose but are a far cry from what my component Pioneer CS903 speakers are capable of, also circa '80's, but here I am pretty much comparing floor standing massive 4 way speakers with some awesom 16" woofers to much smaller speakers of the Q Line Gold. Some people find the Q-Line sub sufficient and other say it is not. I find it sufficient as it annoys the hell out of my wife with the ample sound repro that it does.


Only you can decide if the HT/Music reproduction is sufficient to satisfy your listening needs.


Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Noel Goodman

I don't like the sub either.


Can I gut it out and use the box to build my own 8" uber-thumper? I have no idea how to build a sub but I hear it's not so hard and there are plenty of how-to sites.


----------



## slessard

Anybody know where I can get an additional speaker for the center back, possibly another QG5000C and pricing?


TIA


----------



## hardballpete

Can I get some feedback from those of you who have replaced the included Sherwood receiver with a newer upgraded unit like an Onkyo 607, denon 590/790, etc.


Is there a significant improvement in sound? I'm happy with the sound I get from the all the original components of the system, but is it worth it to upgrade?


Thanks


----------



## jhsfosho

I bought an onkyo 606 to replace the original sherwood receiver that came with the q-line gold package. I really liked it. It had way more inputs and better sound and performance due to having more power on tap and better quality components. I would definitely recommend an onkyo 607 if that is one of your options.


----------



## hardballpete

Thanks for the response Holmes! Info appreciated.


Is there no one else not catatonic here? Hello....Hello....anybody home?


Peace Out


----------



## slessard

Sound for me is different then sound for you and that is the great dilemma the each of us has to face. There is also the problematic aspects of the sound conditioning of your room.


I have the Denon AV590AVR. It has some of the bells and wistles that the rebranded Sherwood does not have, specifically the HDMI I/O, Audessey, and volume leveling. This is by no means a complete list though. Love the HDMI but not really needed unless you do not have the capability of using component and optical I/O which both my Plasma and BR player have. Audessey is great and there is a wealth of information available in the Audessey thread that you need to look at. Volume leveling is mediocre at best for ME because of my hearing loss. Even though I use the leveling and 'Midnight' settings, my wife still thinks the sound is too loud - but what can you expect from commercials that are designed to overpower anybody's sense of hearing while watching TV. The leveling is not supposed to be used while watching BR and neither is the Audessey as you want the true studio sound mix while viewing BR because most newer BR disc have DTS HD MA (Digital True Sound - High Deffinition - Master Audio) sound. The use of Audessey will help with the rooms acoustical specifics though.


I pretty much spent an addtional $300 for a new AVR that gave me a mediocre return at best. The sound from the Sherwood is the same as the sound from the Denon AFAICT, but then I have substantial hearing loss in both ears, have a small HT room (living room) with hardwood floors in an open plan design with the kitchen, and entrance.


So as you can see, it is most difficult to quantify your request with an adequate response as you have provided very little information as to the surroundings you are talking about.


I do however like the Denon because of ease of cable connections to my Plasma and BR - even though I did not need it.


If you like the sound you have, why upgrade?


----------



## treblot

I have had the SLS Q-Line Gold system for several months and was very happy with it until the sub woofer blew out. I like my music very loud and evidently the sub cannot handle the power of the Sherwood that it comes with. I contacted SLS about this and asked for warranty service and they offered a new one for $90. I responded with another request for warranty repair or replacement but have not heard back yet. It seems that they are saying that it is my fault for playing the system so loud. Is this my fault?


----------



## jhsfosho

They probably know that the subwoofer is the weakness of the system. The good/bad thing about purchasing such an open and upgradeable HTIB is that you can tune it better to your equipment, but also that theres not the safety stops in place that would protect the speakers or other equipment from being hurt.


In reality you're probably better off with just putting the money towards another subwoofer than paying $90. If you want, I actually took the amp out of the sub so I would be willing to part with the woofer for much less than $90. That would be the speaker alone, no amp or box.


----------



## treblot

How much would you want for the woofer?


----------



## suthee

I've had the q-line gold now for a couple months and love it; but i've begun looking into upgrades. does the SLS receiver have enough power to drive larger speakers, say for example something along the lines of the polk tsi400's? the SLS says it delivers ~100wpc, is that enough without running into trouble at higher volumes?


thanks, Eric


----------



## jhsfosho

My order of upgrade was the receiver, subwoofer, and then finally the speakers. I did it this way because I wanted a receiver with HDMI inputs and audio processing. The SLS should have enough power to drive larger speakers, but I haven't actually tried it myself.


----------



## suthee

yeah, i agree that a sub is in order before any speakers. i am content with the current feature set of the receiver, so if it doesn't need upgraded i'd rather not. i will probably be updating the sub relatively soon, but i'm more just looking to the future with the speakers; the q-lines are currently more than doing the job







. i suppose the real question is if i can actually get more volume (with quality obviously) out of larger speakers with the same receiver.


----------



## treblot

A follow-up from my previous post. AV Express sent me a new woofer under warranty for the one that busted. It is a great sounding system at a great price with great service to back it up. You can't go wrong!


----------



## hardballpete

Anyone attempt to paint their SLS speakers a lighter color for wall mounting? Is it possible to change the speaker grilles to a lighter color?


Any ideas or experiences will be helpful guys.


Thanks in advance,


Pete


----------



## aztech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardballpete* /forum/post/18265667
> 
> 
> Anyone attempt to paint their SLS speakers a lighter color for wall mounting? Is it possible to change the speaker grilles to a lighter color?
> 
> 
> Any ideas or experiences will be helpful guys.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Pete




i have a set of silver SLS speakers that i would be willing to trade for a set of black. the grill clth is also a silver color.


i was actually thinking of shelling out more money to buy the black set as they will go better with our dark walls. then i'll have 2 sets! anyway, i considered painting and re-covering the grill cloth on them, but i dont think it's worth it.


----------



## umpqua5

The speakers may be good, I will never find out. I do know this: SLS is bankrupt and no longer making these. Av-Express bought the leftover supply which is why they're the only ones selling them now. Best Buy had these down to $299 before dropping the line. Av-Express does have a "30 day risk-free in home trial" and here's what they had to say about it:

Please wait for a site operator to respond.


You are now chatting with 'AV-Express'


AV-Express: Welcome to our live chat service.


AV-Express: How may I help you today?


you: Yes, can you clarify this: Returns on qualifying products will only be accepted if you find a better quality product for the same amount that you purchased from AV-Express.


you: Is this part of the 30 day money back?


AV-Express: Yes this is apart of the 30 day money back.


you: So the 30 day money back does not apply if we are not satisfied with the product, rather if we are not satisfied and cannot find a better alternative for the same money?


AV-Express: If there are any problems with the system we do have a warranty that covers defects and that is directly though AV Express, not through the Manufacturer.


AV-Express: Is there anything else I can help you with?


you: Ok, and that's fine since the manufacturer is not making these anymore. But if I am just not satisfied with the way they sound and would rather spend more money on a different brand, can I return them within 30 days with your 30 day risk-free trial without having to justify anything?


AV-Express: We do have a 30 day return policy per our policy and conditions.


AV-Express: Our policy is that if you are just not interested in the system anymore, then there is a 10% restocking fee and freight not included.


AV-Express: Does that answer your question?


you: Thanks for clarifying. It does answer my question but it also makes the "30 day risk-free in home trial" a misleading statement.



After 5 minutes, they still would not chime in and dispute my statement. SO their money back guarantee is not risk-free and not a guarantee. I'm gonna let them keep their speakers.

Hopefully admins will let me post this in multiple forums as I really don't like dishonest companies and avsforum has been a good supplier of buyers for av-express.


----------



## aztech

^^^^^^^^^^^^buy the speakers. they are skull candy. i have the q line silver, and since i like them so much i just ordered the q-line gold (black speakers) just because they match my home theater better than the silver. actually i also got 7 speakers, so i guess you can call it an "upgrade" from my 5.1.


you will be happy with your purchase. if you arent, you will probably not be satisfied with ANY system unless you get into the thousands of dollars.


oh, and i highly doubt that SLS is bankrupt. they may not be making the Q line anymore, but i'm sure they are still making speakers for other venues.


----------



## soyuppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aztech* /forum/post/18741089
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^buy the speakers. they are skull candy. i have the q line silver, and since i like them so much i just ordered the q-line gold (black speakers) just because they match my home theater better than the silver. actually i also got 7 speakers, so i guess you can call it an "upgrade" from my 5.1.
> 
> 
> you will be happy with your purchase. if you arent, you will probably not be satisfied with ANY system unless you get into the thousands of dollars.
> 
> 
> oh, and i highly doubt that SLS is bankrupt. they may not be making the Q line anymore, but i'm sure they are still making speakers for other venues.



IS this the same co? http://www.nczon.com/ 

They seem to have SLS Audio on their front page. Judging from the page, they are pretty established in the pro line. Maybe they abandon consumer line?


----------



## wtxgringo

have watched the you tube vid & read the specs & compared to newer systems, like the onkyo hts3300 etc, my ? is if i buy this system for the speakers & use the receiver as is with a toslink cable connected to the sherwood & then my tv with all my components, will the tv be able to pass the hdmi audio from the tv to the sherwood in 5.1 surround sound? i have an lg blu ray player, toshiba dvr and a roku hooked into an hdmi switcher then to tv and dish hd. my tv is a panasonic tc-p50c2 but i don't think the tv puts out audio in 5.1 so what would be the point of using a toslink for audio with the q line unless you use component cables cuz it has no hdmi ports? right now i have a samsung 5.1 dvd system plugged directly to the dish hd for surround sound & get sound from all 5 speakers, but if i hook the samsung directly to the tv's optical in, only get "stereo" sound, so i'm thinking if i connect all my devices to the sherwood then use a toslink to the tv, i won't get 5.1 but 2 channel stereo. is that right?


----------



## AvExpress

Dear Umpqua:


Your 4 postings about Av-Express and SLS Q line gold have been brought to our attention by many satisfied customers. We thought it was time we made our response heard. Hopefully the AVS moderator will allow this post to remain on the forum much like they allowed you to post your above post in four different threads. Our SLS web page is based on a previous ad on our website that stated "risk free". When the site was constructed, our webmaster made an honest error in stating as much. This page has long been updated to state 30 day money back trial. The details of this offer are and have always been posted in normal size text on our warranty tab. We are not trying to mislead or connive customers as you state. This is also evident in the live chat posting that you have only partially posted for your purposes ? The moderator states if you just want to return it then there is a 10% restocking fee. Our point is clear and simple : Find a better sounding or quality system at this price and we will take back the SLS system completely free of charge. To date (1-30-2011) after selling thousands of SLS systems we have not had one customer claim they could find a better sounding or quality of system at this price . CNET basically concurs with our claim that you will not find a better system as they stated The SLS system is the best sounding system under $1500, back when it was priced at $899 at Best Buy. (Never $299.00 except for the used floor model, speakers only .) Our high reviews can be easily be found on the internet and on this forum. Our 5 star rating on Amazon tell's another story besides the one you portray. Quite simply we strive hard to offer a high quality product at a fair price and stand behind that with excellent customer service. We are confused as to why you would go to such lengths to offer your negative feedback about our company despite never purchasing from our company ? Continued happy listening to our thousands of satisfied customers who have purchased the SLS system. We are here to serve you our valued customers.


----------



## hardballpete

Anyone think the definitive technology pro cinema 800 speakers are better/an upgrade from these?


Thanks


----------



## Elihawk

Does anyone know..with the SLS audio company recently restructured and no longer producing home products, I assume systems like the SLS gold will only be available "while supplies last". I assume AV express has a limited quanity?


----------



## Dishhd

Current sls owners are you happy with your purchase? Any owner reviews?


----------



## TheHoff

Dishhd,

I just got mine today, I have nothing to compare it to besides my tv speakers, but....


I threw in the first season of Glee (still trying to woo my wife over about the purchase), and kept switching back and forth between the tvs and the sls's speakers. Sound quality, clarity, and depth were fantastic. I'm happy with the purchase, so for my house I suppose that's all that matters!


----------



## krs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheHoff* /forum/post/20100462
> 
> 
> Dishhd,
> 
> I just got mine today, I have nothing to compare it to besides my tv speakers, but....
> 
> 
> I threw in the first season of Glee (still trying to woo my wife over about the purchase), and kept switching back and forth between the tvs and the sls's speakers. Sound quality, clarity, and depth were fantastic. I'm happy with the purchase, so for my house I suppose that's all that matters!



Yessir, that's ALL that matters.


I bought into the 5 speaker SLS offer by AV-Express and received the box of them an hour ago.


I'd bought them (because it's a great deal)to have a bunch of speakers to put here and there in my living room HT, and for a new bedroom projector HT setup that's in progress (just painting the room today).


Just to try their sound I took a pair to replace fronts of the little Cambridge Soundworks 2.1 computer system I use. The system is 8 ohms so they were louder but I was surprised at how much bass they can pump. I turned the little sub to zero and still had more full range sounds than I need from 2 feet away. Nice clear and clean playing a Keb'Mo' disc.


I think these little SLS speakers are gonna' be a lot more than I expected in my bedroom, Loola Loo!


----------



## TheHoff

Yeah, the highs and miss are a Tad impressive. I wanted to hear a couple parts from LotR 3 yesterday, at the part where the flying mount comes out of the city of the dead and screams.....all the characters drop and cover their ears in pain. Well I always just took that by faith, I dont even think that was portrayed well in the ttheaters, not this time...I almost dropped myself the scream was so intense.


Could have shattered glass with that scream!


----------



## Sleepy.dinosaur

I've been set on the onkyo s3300 until I read the reviews here. I'd be willing to spread for the Gold but lack if hdmi is killing it for me. I have a 2007 Sammy plasma (does gave optical, don't know if it passes through 5.1) that will be hooked to an Apple tv2. I

Know the atv2 has a digital headphone hack that sends 5.1 but Im nit sure how I'd get that to work with thus system.


Anyone have any thoughts on this? Anyone A/B this and the s3300?


----------



## Elihawk

I purchased the SLS Q line gold system last week...a quick review and my perspective is that I had my TV hook to 2 channel pyle pro stereo and this system replaced that.


The SLS speaker are very clear and I am hearing alot more detail than with my old system. For a small speaker, they pack some punch and can be nicely tucked away on a shelf, the wall, etc.


The Subwoofer is more than adequate for my 14 x 16 foot room and has really good, distortion free sound at low to mid volume. I am sure there are better subs out there, but this one seems very good to me.


The lack of HDMi sounds like a problem for some folks...but I don't intend to keep this AV rec forever and eventually, will get a networkable one.


On the other side of the ledger...if you are music first, movies second, there may be better systems. Granted, I haven't worked out all the settings and /or played with the rec to optimize sound...but for speakers that sound so good in surround sound mode, I wasn't overwhelmed by the performance while playing some tunes from my ipod. Still, very good sound.


I am sure there are better systems out there, but for ~350 bucks, I doubt you can find one this good...


----------



## TheHoff

What's funny is my wife was not fully on board with this purchase, even a little bit put off with me right after I ordered them. By day number 2 she was already getting a hold of her sister and telling her how amazing their favorite show, glee, was now with the new system I had bought.


There is no longer an issue that I bought this!


----------



## Elihawk

Hoff the good news is your wife sounds fully on board...the bad news is now you have to watch a lot of Glee!


----------



## TheHoff

Haha, you think our household wasn't seeing its fair share of Glee prior? I had to keep the peace then too!


----------



## skiaddict77

Just got mine last week to replace the a 2.1 Logitech computer speakers, wow...it is like upgrading from a sh*tbox 1995 Miata to Porsche 911. Prior to this, I bought a Pany Soundbar from Walmart and I was not way compare to my Logitech PC speakers so the soundbar was returned. I have a 54" Pany TC-P54G25 Plasma and everything are connected from my PC, I don't have a DVD or Bluray player. I was hesitated to get this system due to lack of HDMI input/output, however, I connect HDMI straight to PC to TV, toslink from PC to receiver, toslink from TV to receiver for TV shows/programs. I can't compare to others systems and I don't know whether it sounds $1K or $2K but it sounds good and the wife is really happy. Just make sure to get a couple Toslink (optical) and additional speaker wires for rear speakers, supplied speaker wires are three 10 ft for Front/Center/Lefts and 30ft for rear surround speakers are not enough for me (25x15 room).


----------



## langeswelding

Oustanding speakers


----------



## placiusbr

I like the reviews on SLS Q-Line Gold speaker set. Speakers are rated 4ohm. Is denon avr-1911 compatible with that. I read somewhere avr-1911 recommended with 6 to 16 ohm speakers. Is it bad for the sound quality?


This will be my first speaker set and I am confused with the possibilities.


I will use this set for mostly movies, but also like to listen good quality music time to time.


----------



## nkletzing

I have been through two receivers--first went went wonky, doing random things--dimming the display, changing inputs, volume, etc. I made sure it wasn't the remote by pulling the batteries. So SLS replaced it under warranty. Then 2nd receiver just kinda died. Now you hear it, now you hear a bit of mild static, now you hear... silence. Complete power down; power on; a bit of audio, some static, then silence.


The sub is in the attic (not bad, but kinda boomy, lacking on the very low end). The receiver is going out for the trash today. I have a spare remote--anyone interested?


The old Yamaha integrated stereo amp works really well with the SLS speakers on the passive Infinity bandpass box sub.


----------



## Elihawk

It may be beside the point...AV express is listed those speakers as out of stock and I hear they think they can get a few more systems, but the supply is almost out.

I have had the reciever for 6 months and it has been very good...except the lack of hdmi! With that AV-rec being so old (released in 2006?), I would think they would be best off selling the speaker sets alone....


----------



## GlibHarbinger

I took a closer look at the SLS sub, it looks to be net about .8 cu ft, volume with a 3" port that's 9" long. That would be a 46 Hz tuning.


I found a driver that models pretty well in it, a Dayton DCS205-4 8", you'd have to extend the port to 14" long using a 90 degree bend. That gets you an F3 of 35.8 Hz, which is probably 10 -11 Hz lower than the stock setup. Produces 104dB at 50 watts.


Might be an interesting project someday, the driver is pretty cheap.


----------



## killscallion

Hi guys,


I'm completely new to this surround sound thing (as well as hooking up video / audio cables). I've typically just been using the speakers on my TV so the full extent of my experience is connecting the PS3 to the TV.


After ordering the SLS Q-Line Gold, all the wires and possible connections are a little overwhelming. Can someone advise on how exactly I can go about hooking up my plasma TV (Samsung PN59D8000) with a HD cable box, my PS3 and the SLS Q-Line Gold? Do I need to purchase any cables currently not in the box?


Appreciate any help at all.


Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Elihawk

You will need a optical digital cable. The Sherwood reciever doesn't have Hdmi ports...but does have toslink optical and coaxial connectors for digital transmission.


----------



## killscallion

Thanks. I will order a digital audio optical TOSLink cable from Amazon then.


However, it sounds like I will need two optical digital inputs on the receiver, one for the TV and one for the PS3, but the SLS Q-Line Gold only comes with one. Any suggestions as to workarounds?


Thanks.


----------



## Elihawk

I think you may have to run any "additional" opticals through your TV?! My SLS system doesn't have a PS3 to deal with, so....


----------



## jhsfosho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killscallion* /forum/post/20802313
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will order a digital audio optical TOSLink cable from Amazon then.
> 
> 
> However, it sounds like I will need two optical digital inputs on the receiver, one for the TV and one for the PS3, but the SLS Q-Line Gold only comes with one. Any suggestions as to workarounds?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Looks like the Sherwood does have 2 TOSLink optical ins and 2 coax digital ins so you should be fine.
http://www.sherwoodusa.com/pdf/RD-8601.PDF 


Worst case scenario, get a TOSLink to coax adaptor from monoprice for $12 to convert your TOSLink optical output to a coax digital input for the receiver.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## GlibHarbinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killscallion* /forum/post/20802313
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will order a digital audio optical TOSLink cable from Amazon then.
> 
> 
> However, it sounds like I will need two optical digital inputs on the receiver, one for the TV and one for the PS3, but the SLS Q-Line Gold only comes with one. Any suggestions as to workarounds?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes the Sherwood has two optical in and two Coax in.


----------



## Sugarun

Parts Express Model 830667, Part# 264-1102. About $60.00 It is the same as the one that came with my AV Express unit. The coil came lose and started making a rattling noise. AV Express send me another woofer that made a worse sound than the one I replaced, I think a return because the paper was torn half way around the cone. I don't think AV Express was aware of the tear as you had to compress the speaker to reveal the tear... I repaired it with RTV, sounds great now. I wanted to find a back up as these will be hard to find and replace in the furture. Searching found Parts Express.


----------



## biomed_eng_2000

Is the center speaker identical to the other speakers in the Q-Line Gold series?


----------



## Sugarun

The Q-Line center is the same as the others in the set except the SLS logo is placed horizonal as would be for a center speaker. They have 2 x 4" Kevlar Cone Woofer & 1 x 1 1/4 Ribbon Tweeter. 4 Ohm.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

From my owner's manual, it also notes that the center channel is magnetically shielded. Also, unless it's changed, my owner's manual says that all the satellites are 6 ohms.


----------



## Sugarun

The receiver is 6 & 4 Ohm. The speakers are 4 Ohm according to AV Express wep site specification sheet.


----------



## Sugarun

Looking in the manual it does say the speakers are 6 Ohm. InVinoVeritas you are right. So I decided to look at one of the speaker... The lable on the back of the speaker says they are in fact 4 Ohm. Go figure!


----------



## GlibHarbinger

This 4 ohm/ 6 ohm discrepancy was noticed a while back in this thread. I think everyone decided that the speakers are actually 4 ohm.


----------



## sociojeje


I'm still using the speakers. The speakers are 4 ohm. Confirmed by SLS. My woofer drive broke and i put cheap pyle drive and it works well.

 

my receiver also died and replace to HK avr 1650. I am still glad that I picked this system. 

 

Anyone still happy about the set?


----------



## sonsyskyes


good info,I can tell you exactly what's going into my main room next upgrade...thank you


----------



## Elihawk

Bumping this really old thread to say I am still using the SLS speakers as surrounds in one system I have in my house and have two additional speakers in a system in my garage! Excellent little speaker, as long as you don't expect bass below 120 hz or so...


----------



## OPPOBUYER

Elihawk said:


> Bumping this really old thread to say I am still using the SLS speakers as surrounds in one system I have in my house and have two additional speakers in a system in my garage! Excellent little speaker, as long as you don't expect bass below 120 hz or so...


It's been about 10 years since I bought my SLS speakers and they still sound great. I really didn't expect to see this tread ever again but I'm glad there are others still enjoying them as well. It you are still rocking them, please chime in.


----------



## rvaidyan

MY SLS-Audio Gold set was relegated to the basement TV and rarely used once I upgraded to BIC Acoustechs to go along with my front projector system and Sony amp.

After a recent move, I unpacked these speakers to use in my office since the Acoustechs are too big for this home and WOW! They sound absolutely terrific and I've really enjoyed re-listening to the new remastered Beatles box sets and more. Just amazing clarity and fabulous separation. They still sound amazing today. What a deal.


----------



## TheHoff

So I'm setting up a new theater environment in my basement. I'm debating either getting Klipsch RP-8000f's and a 404c, without additional subwoofers (this is budget-guided) or using these SLS speakers for my L/C/R and grabbing 2x SVS PB-1000's.

I keep going back and forth on this one!


----------

